# ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler****



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

Boost factory has developed a replacement Side Mounter Intercooler that outperforms the top FMIC's out there with the advantage of keeping everything stealth and in the stock location with little to no trimming. Here's what we've found:
The proper way to test a intercooler has more to do with the temp diferential between the inlet and the outlet than most people realize.You cannot draw any conclusions with just the intake temp logs.
The proper way to test this is to measure the max temps of the inlet and outlet on the intercooler and ambient outside temp.This can be done with a K type thermocouple and a good multimeter thats designed for use like this.
Once you get these measurements you can use this formula.
temp in-temp out
_________________ * 100 = Thermal efficiency
temp in-temp ambient
Here are the real #s that were collected today during the test.
BFSM
temp in = 235deg F
temp out = 85deg F
Stock SMIC
temp in = 235deg F
temp out = 105 deg F
Anbient temp = 35deg F
So what do we have?
BFSM
235-85=150
_____________
235-35=200 ===.75 * 100 = 75%
Stock SMIC
235-105=130
______________
235-35= 200 ====.65* 100=65%
Another side note is the 4+ psi pressure drop of the stock cooler and the unmeasureable drop of the BFSM.
Another interesting link is the APR site that has enough info for you to draw some interesting conclusions.I do notice they dont mention the ambient temp or the intercooler efficiency.My conclusion from this is that it would take all the same info they provide+ some damm hot ambient temps to equal the BFSM
We tested this BFSM and found it to flow [email protected] pressure drop 
Thanks Mr. Chuck B for the Article 
Price is set at a more than competetive $500

















This is a great compliment the eliminator kits that we're offering











_Modified by BoostFactory at 8:25 PM 2-4-2006_


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (BoostFactory)*

I am running one of these and it makes a huge difference. It is a giant heatsoak and does really keeps intake temps down, which keeps the timing closer to TDC, which saves gas. It's an easy install (fits in the stock location) and allows me to keep the HP/Tq that I have.
If you are chipped and running a DP and exhaust- this is your next mod. For me, it has been one of the top3 three mods that I have done to the car. I wish I had done it long agao.
Dave


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (BoostFactory)*

Paul would it fit a b6 1.8t


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

If it'll fit an NB, i'm all over it guys... cash in hand.


----------



## 4thvw (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*

I don't see any mounting tabs, does it just hang there on the hoses?


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif As soon as I get 500 smackaroos... It's mine!


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (-Khaos-)*

These would be a great compliment to the eliminator kits


----------



## thegreg (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

how does the boost factory sidemount ic compare to the forge sidemount ic... other than being $100 cheaper...


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (thegreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thegreg* »_how does the boost factory sidemount ic compare to the forge sidemount ic... other than being $100 cheaper...

you mean how would the forge compare to the BFSMIC...
forge is a joke. don't waste your money. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thegreg (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*

i thought forge had a pretty good product. just a bit pricey with the pound to dallar conversion... at least that is what i get from most of the post here... i am really interested in a new ic.. just no front mount..


----------



## QuakeFreak121 (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: (thegreg)*

I have a quick question... The intercooler looks great and all, but where are the support brackets for it? I'm guessing that since it's made of metal instead of plastic, and because of it's size, it's going to weigh a bit more than the stock sidemount... Just wondering from the pictures. -Matt
Edit: Woops, just read above and someone else already pointed this out hehe.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

dont forget to throw the tyrolsport in this thread then too. The Tyrolsport is the most expensive, but has the best build quality. Properly ribbed hose pipes, not a dab of weld in a few spots to keep the hose on.
i wont even post any of my pics. wouldnt be fair to the other products when compared.


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

hey how about tyrolsport really doesn't need your help selling their product, and even if they did, the proper place for it would be in your/their own thread, not jacking Boost Factory's. Not knocking on Tyrolsport at all, but lets not turn this into another cockfight about stupid stuff. Personally, some of us will take the intercooler that isn't as pretty for $200 less, since sidemounts can't be seen anyway.


----------



## no-BUG-me (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*

But will it fit a stock NB???????

Anyone..... Beuler......


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_dont forget to throw the tyrolsport in this thread then too. The Tyrolsport is the most expensive, but has the best build quality. Properly ribbed hose pipes, not a dab of weld in a few spots to keep the hose on.
i wont even post any of my pics. wouldnt be fair to the other products when compared.

Boost Factory's sidemount intercooler has the largest volume of all other sidemounts, it's also made out of Bell Cores. I'll take your word that the Tyrolsport looks better than the BFSM, some people might want that over a bigger unit that you will never see due to its placement.
The tabs would rob volume to the Intercooler core itself, this intercooler will come with one tab and it'll be held by the stock hoses and that 1 tab. This is what allows Boost Factory's core to be bigger than any other core in the industry.
To be a fair comparison you'd need to do the same type of tests that Boost Factory did above. If any other sidemounts cool down the boost with the same or less pressure drop than the BFSM then it's better, plain and simple. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (no-BUG-me)*

I would love to find a local beetle to use to develop this cooler.I do believe the cores will be slightly smaller,but I will try to fit the best core we can into the car.
If you guys know anybody in the Minneapolis area(or within driving distance) I would love to get this product started.


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dansonepointeight (Jul 9, 2005)

for between 300-350 hp
would this still be efficient? 
from what ive heard it should be...but any input?


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_I would love to find a local beetle to use to develop this cooler.I do believe the cores will be slightly smaller,but I will try to fit the best core we can into the car.
If you guys know anybody in the Minneapolis area(or within driving distance) I would love to get this product started.

since i'm not too confident about finding an NB owner in your area willing to leave his/her car, say I were to mock up a core/endtanks out of foam/wood and send it to you....


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_ Properly ribbed hose pipes, not a dab of weld in a few spots to keep the hose on.
i wont even post any of my pics. wouldnt be fair to the other products when compared.

riiight. the new production of these have full welds for the hoses. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_I would love to find a local beetle to use to develop this cooler.I do believe the cores will be slightly smaller,but I will try to fit the best core we can into the car.
If you guys know anybody in the Minneapolis area(or within driving distance) I would love to get this product started.

I'd buy one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The NB community is CRYING out for an intercooler solution that will fit behind the stock bumper without hacking anything up, front OR side-mount


----------



## six7vdub (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikes72sb* »_
I'd buy one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The NB community is CRYING out for an intercooler solution that will fit behind the stock bumper without hacking anything up, front OR side-mount

Make one for a NB, and this would be an option that none of us have yet. Not all of us want a huge front mount. Make it happen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scarab_Beetle* »_
since i'm not too confident about finding an NB owner in your area willing to leave his/her car, say I were to mock up a core/endtanks out of foam/wood and send it to you....









That will work.Go to bells web site and pick the best core size you can fit and I'll make it up.
The mounting tab apparently was not welded on in the picture above,but there is a tab on them.


----------



## EuroBurner GLI (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (BoostFactory)*

I'd buy one, but still no answer on how it will mount with no tabs


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (EuroBurner GLI)*

the stock pipes hold it very well. on my unit there was a tab for the top mounting point. just had to drill a hole in it to use that stock mount. even w/o that tab its not going ANYWHERE.


----------



## vwgti4 (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (beachball6)*

how will this perform with the APR 3+ kit. or similar??? i'm definately interested... i hate the fitment issues with my fmic..(APR) ..


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (EuroBurner GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroBurner GLI* »_I'd buy one, but still no answer on how it will mount with no tabs










_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
That will work.Go to bells web site and pick the best core size you can fit and I'll make it up.
*The mounting tab apparently was not welded on in the picture above,but there is a tab on them*.


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

Could I see an installation write up, to know whats involved? 
Take off the front bumper, then what?
Sorry, n00b to VW's here.


----------



## EuroBurner GLI (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (beachball6)*

Weld up some mounting brackets, and much of the Vortex ( including me) would be sold on this, I know you say the pipes hold it on, but with poly motor mounts, and a hard launch the violent shaking would whack that up against everything behind the bumper.


----------



## VR_WAGEN (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (BoostFactory)*

MAKE SOME FOR B6 A4's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (EuroBurner GLI)*

The BFSM's come with one bracket, brackets will rob core space and that's the real magic behind these units. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroBurner GLI (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (BoostFactory)*

cool, as long as it's mounted to something. I may be picking one of these up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (gti_03)*

I am going to say the same thing to you guys as the beetle guys.Find a local MN mule or pick your core from bell intercoolers core selection and fab up some cardboard rnd tanks to make this work.We will offer these as soon as e can otherwise.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

i've got a coworker we call slappynuts... free bump.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_i've got a coworker we call slappynuts... free bump.

Does he know you call him that?


----------



## SnoozerGTI (Mar 16, 2004)

It's looks like the same SMIC that TyrolSport is selling.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (SnoozerGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SnoozerGTI* »_It's looks like the same SMIC that TyrolSport is selling.

We use a higher flow core so it is not the same thing.


----------



## SnoozerGTI (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Uh huh...I guess I'll take a peek at it.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (SnoozerGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SnoozerGTI* »_It's looks like the same SMIC that TyrolSport is selling.

It's definitely not the same.


----------



## SnoozerGTI (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (BoostFactory)*

How does one go about purchasing a unit and having it installed?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (SnoozerGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SnoozerGTI* »_How does one go about purchasing a unit and having it installed?

IM BoostFactory and tell him you want one.Being your in NY he can probably set you up with a install as well.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (slappynuts)*

What are the differences between the Tyrolsport and the BF! SMIC's. I have looked at pictures of both and they seem pretty close in size, they both fit in the stock location?
I'm guessing that the cores used are different- but in a way that matters? Do they flow differently? Do they perform differently?
There is a price differential of about $250.00 (I think) so I would like to know.
Dave
P.S. I think this is a bump of a good thread. Remember, pics get clicks!


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_What are the differences between the Tyrolsport and the BF! SMIC's. I have looked at pictures of both and they seem pretty close in size, they both fit in the stock location?


IM'd you a link to my old install thread of some other similar brand, so you can see a bunch of pics.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (placenta)*

Oops! The pics for clicks was a MKIV forum joke- sorry. I know how to install one, have had my bumper off several times (most recently to replace the stock hoses with Samco ones) but I'm more curious about the actually product differences. How to measure the benefits too.
491 CFM is nice but what exactly does that mean. That's BF! ##'s. What about Tyrolsport or Forge...
Dave


_Modified by DCGULL at 4:12 PM 2-6-2006_


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

What is the cubic size of the BF.. theres lots of info that would help this thread. I'm sure just by looking that the BF one must have a lot more volume.
Stock 218 Cubic Inches
Tyrol SMIC 355.5 Cubic Inches


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (placenta)*

There are some great dyno comparisons and real world driving comparisons out there. Thanks Placenta for txting me the link.
Still would like to know what the differences are between them. Apparently, Tyrolsport uses Bell cores as well. So, that's off the list (unless their's a larger/smaller core)
Dave


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

people could argue all day. but the fact is a $500 price is far more attractive than the $750 for the Tyrolsport. 
No ones mentioned the install difficulty also. What kind of cutting modifying does this piece require. It looks BIG, and I had to do minor cutting with my other different brand SMIC. (no metal tho)


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (placenta)*

Well, mounting this intercooler wasn't a problem. Due to the height, I did not need to trim my hoses. I was able to drill the mounting tab and mount with one tab and the two hoses.
But, good info has come out of this dialogue:
Stock: 218 CFM
Tyrolsport 355.5 CFM
BF! SMIC 491 CFM
Based on posts, the lack of a flush mounted tab increases the volume (or flow characteristics) of the BF! one over others.
I'm no math whiz and couldn't find a CFM rating for the Forge one but it is definitely larger than the stock one as well.
Dave


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_
Based on posts, the lack of a flush mounted tab increases the volume (or flow characteristics) of the BF! one over others. 

Not correct. We could have increased our core size and still retained all three mounting tabs. Our dyno and vagcom logging told us that the core size we chose was better than the alternatives we looked at(both larger and smaller).


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*

Well, Tyrolsport certainly has done the testing! Great dyno runs and real road testing....proving that the Tyrol Sport SMIC performs very well indeed.
Thanks for doing much of the hard work proving that a well engineered and designed SMIC can work well!
Dave


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_Well, Tyrolsport certainly has done the testing! Great dyno runs and real road testing....proving that the Tyrol Sport SMIC performs very well indeed.
Thanks for doing much of the hard work proving that a well engineered and designed SMIC can work well!
Dave 

Any product that is well engineered and well designed will work as intended. Problems arise when core sizes and end tank design are chosen arbitrarily or based on packaging constraints. Our B5 A4 1.8T SMIC has a smaller core volume than our GTI/Jetta core, yet actually yields lower IATs due to a reconfiguration of the charge vs. ambient rows, and a more efficient end tank design(which couldn't be done on the GTI/Jetta).


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

im done w/ this use the search all the info is out there. 
yay SMIC i have one and love it.


_Modified by beachball6 at 6:11 PM 2-6-2006_


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*

Well, I for one am grateful for pointing out the differences. And, I am glad that someone went out and road tested (as wellas dyno tested) a larger SMIC!
So, thank you Tyrolsport for being such a sport and doing much of the heavy lifting!
Dave
P.S. I don't see an argument here- just a fact finding mission. I am VERY happy with my BF! product and will go back for more of thier products when the time comes. I have no experience with Tyrolsport, but I'm impressed with all of their work. The posts are clear and there is no bashing going here.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

The reason we chose the larger core is because we wanted our cooler to flow enough for a larger turbur core flows enough for over 400whp and that will work fine for almost all but the largest big turbo set ups.


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_
Stock: 218 CFM
Tyrolsport 355.5 CFM
BF! SMIC 491 CFM


cfm is flow function.
Stock: 218 Ci
Tyrolsport 355.5 Ci
BF! SMIC 384 Ci
Please correct me if I am wrong. This is not including endtanks.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

That looks a lot more accurate.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_That looks a lot more accurate. 

No its 491cfm.If you would like I can give you the bell part #.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_
Stock: 218 CFM
Tyrolsport 355.5 CFM
BF! SMIC 491 CFM


You took the core volume in cubic inches of the Stock and TyrolSport SMICs, and compared it to the flow rating of the BF SMIC in cubic feet per minute. The correct comparison would be using the core volume of the BF SMIC(LxWxH) in this instance.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*

Thank you for the correction. I wasn't 100% positive when I posted it.
Thanks to both Tyrolkid and Boost Factory for responding to my questions.
I am sure this will be helpful to others. The Forge unit has a very limited amount of information available...
Personal preference aside, I appreciate more information- always.
Back to the thread that is a very nice looking and HUGE intercooler for a reasonable price Boost Factory!
Dave
It works really well on my car too


----------



## vwgti4 (Mar 25, 2003)

availability??? shipped to 33411??? should i see any benefits comparing it to the APR FMIC..


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (vwgti4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgti4* »_availability??? shipped to 33411??? should i see any benefits comparing it to the APR FMIC..

I dont know how much the APR unit flows, one advantage right off the bat with this or any other SMIC is that you keep everything steath.
The main reason why our SMIC is king is because it just flow, *491cfm*ith 1psi pressure drop. That's enough for a Big turbo where other SMIC's just fall short of that. This is also the reason why Diesel guys are knocking on our door, they rely on Boost Factory to cool down their charge as well.
A friend of mine once said, we can argue looks all day, we can't argue performance.








Paul


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_
cfm is flow function.
Stock: 218 Ci
Tyrolsport 355.5 Ci
BF! SMIC 384 Ci
Please correct me if I am wrong. This is not including endtanks. 

lets make something clear on this thread...this is not a discussion, it is a for sale thread.
with that being said, based on the tyrol [email protected] 355.5 this core will flow ~300hp. this does not take into account the end tanks, and flow over the surface. this would be a dormant car (ie: dyno with no fans)
the [email protected] 491 ci will supprt ~400hp. same rule as above apply's. 
i really do not know what the discussion here is about. tyrol sport makes a nice i/c. people have had nice success with it. but...it does have it's limits. as does the BFSMIC. the BFSMIC will support more hp with better effeciency than the tyrolsport. hands down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by V84LNCH at 8:42 AM 2-7-2006_


----------



## performula (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*

How long is the installation process for someone with moderate "wrenching" experience? How much extra coolant has to be added?


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

if this is a FOR SALE thead why isnt it in the classifieds?
THIS forum is for discussions.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (performula)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performula* »_How much extra coolant has to be added?


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*

One more time:
The CORE VOLUME of the TyrolSport UG SMIC is 355 cu. in, NOT the CFM.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*

Let's make something clear here- this is a technical forum! There is a MKIV Classified section and there is a general Forum for MKIV cars that addresses general posts and pics for clicks.
Where better to get accurate and informative information about the product but from a thread in the technical section, Buehller? If you can't handle the heat, stay out of the discussion.
This isn't a pissing contest and none of the posts- other than yours reflect it.
I have a BF! SMIC and if far exceeds any upgrade that I am considering. It will more than handle the extra heat generated by my little K04-001 upgrade. But, if I can't ask sincere and valid questions about it and others here- then where can I do it?
Other than price and prettiness- there wasn't alot of valid information about the differences between the 3 mentioned SMIC's. Based on info provided by BF! and Tyrolkid- now people have a much clearer idea.
I pretty happy with all of the additional info provided and I'm not sorry that I asked the questions either.
Don't be a big internet bully V84LNCH.


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performula* »_How long is the installation process for someone with moderate "wrenching" experience? How much extra coolant has to be added?

this would only take ~45 minutes to install. i could walk you through it over aim. in fact, it'll take you longer to remove the bumber. no extra fluids are needed for the install. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_if this is a FOR SALE thead why isnt it in the classifieds?
THIS forum is for discussions.

classified advertisers can create forsale threads where ever they want. it's a debate beaten to death. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_Let's make something clear here- this is a technical forum! There is a MKIV Classified section and there is a general Forum for MKIV cars that addresses general posts and pics for clicks.
Where better to get accurate and informative information about the product but from a thread in the technical section, Buehller? If you can't handle the heat, stay out of the discussion.
This isn't a pissing contest and none of the posts- other than yours reflect it.
*the reason i mention this, is because you start having people coming in bashing on product over another. lets try and stay away from this. *








I have a BF! SMIC and if far exceeds any upgrade that I am considering. It will more than handle the extra heat generated by my little K04-001 upgrade. But, if I can't ask sincere and valid questions about it and others here- then where can I do it?
Other than price and prettiness- there wasn't alot of valid information about the differences between the 3 mentioned SMIC's. Based on info provided by BF! and Tyrolkid- now people have a much clearer idea.
I pretty happy with all of the additional info provided and I'm not sorry that I asked the questions either.
Don't be a big internet bully V84LNCH.









i would never put the rank down on someone...











_Modified by V84LNCH at 8:59 AM 2-7-2006_


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

takes 45 mins my ass. first timer? no way.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (placenta)*

V84LNCH-
In the thread, BoostFactory posted that their SMIC flows 491CFM(Cubic Feet Minute). In your post, you claimed that 491CFM comfortably supported 400hp compared to our unit which can only support 300(based on 355 Cubic Inches). You edited your post, and changed 491CFM to 491 Cu. In., and said 491CI can support 400hp. Comparing CFM to Core Volume(Cu. In.) is not valid. 
You must compare either core volume to core volume, or CFM to CFM. Be aware that a larger CFM does not necessarily lead to decreased IATs. Let's take a generic bar and plate core FMIC. It is 18" wide, 3" Deep, and 6" High. If you widen the core to 24", guess what? CFM goes down(there is more restriction), but IATs go down as well. Sizing an intercooler is not as easy as it appears, and you can have a more efficient unit with lower CFM ratings.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (placenta)*

Well, it took me about an hour and 1/2. Now, I have plenty of experience pulling off my bumper (lots of reasons!) so that wasn't a problem. But, I was definitely a bit tentative R & R'ing the BF! version.
It fits and it fits well, but I had to go back to house and grab a drill, buy the right size drill bit, measure 14 or 15 times with someone flushing it up...You get the idea.
However, it isn't going anywhere- and yes, mine came with a single tab on it. I have heard that others have zip tied thiers for extra stiffness but was unsure how long it would last as the plastic got brittle for excessive heat cycling.
Dave


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_V84LNCH-
In the thread, BoostFactory posted that their SMIC flows 491CFM(Cubic Feet Minute). In your post, you claimed that 491CFM comfortably supported 400hp compared to our unit which can only support 300(based on 355 Cubic Inches). You edited your post, and changed 491CFM to 491 Cu. In., and said 491CI can support 400hp. Comparing CFM to Core Volume(Cu. In.) is not valid. 
You must compare either core volume to core volume, or CFM to CFM. Be aware that a larger CFM does not necessarily lead to decreased IATs. Let's take a generic bar and plate core FMIC. It is 18" wide, 3" Deep, and 6" High. If you widen the core to 24", guess what? CFM goes down(there is more restriction), but IATs go down as well. Sizing an intercooler is not as easy as it appears, and you can have a more efficient unit with lower CFM ratings.









So what is the CFM rating on your core?
Here is all the info on our core.
6.00"by8.1"by8.0"491CFM8.4LBS$327.00List price of core 600081080part #


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_Well, it took me about an hour and 1/2. Now, I have plenty of experience pulling off my bumper (lots of reasons!) so that wasn't a problem. 

Sounds pretty accurate. Took me least 2.5 hours my first time. I had never had the bumper off before, had to learn it. And at least 30mins of that time was the trimming. An important aspect that hasnt been mentioned here yet. My Tyrol barely fits behind the bumper cover, and the lower valance barely bolts back up. Since the BF is so much bigger, what is the trimming needed? I can tell you the Tyrol SMIC trims only soft radiator support in a couple places, NO METAL, which is clearly outlined in their online-accessible PDF install doc.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (placenta)*

The plastic duct that goes in front of the cooler is all you need to trim for the BFSM.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Actaully, when I was done- there was about 3/4 to 1 1/4 inches left for the plastic ducting. I decided to not trim and re-install it, as I couldn't see the value...


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

The goals of the BFSM were to build a cooler that will support a big turbo and be under $500.This is what we did and the results were better than even I thought they would be http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

i didnt install the plastic shroud either. not worth it at all. well i did install it... then i changed my mind and took it out.. course i had already cut it up.. so i bought a new one for when i go back stock.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

This is one example of the cut needed for the Tyrol.


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_
Sounds pretty accurate. Took me least 2.5 hours my first time. I had never had the bumper off before, had to learn it. And at least 30mins of that time was the trimming. An important aspect that hasnt been mentioned here yet. My Tyrol barely fits behind the bumper cover, and the lower valance barely bolts back up. Since the BF is so much bigger, what is the trimming needed? I can tell you the Tyrol SMIC trims only soft radiator support in a couple places, NO METAL, which is clearly outlined in their online-accessible PDF install doc. 

the bumper is sooooo easy to take off. if you want to spend a afternoon installing the i/c, you could i suppose. you can find a bumper removal instructions from any online company who sells a fmic. or, you could hit me up on aim-v84lnch and i could walk you through it so you can enjoy the afternoon keeping your hp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by V84LNCH at 10:05 AM 2-7-2006_


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
So what is the CFM rating on your core?
Here is all the info on our core.
6.00"by8.1"by8.0"491CFM8.4LBS$327.00List price of core 600081080part #


That's what it comes down to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

Actually, that's not all it comes down to. If intercooler design was as simple as choosing the largest core, life would be very easy. Before this becomes a pissing match, let us state clearly that we never speak negatively about the competition, and that we are here to provide technical information to better serve our current and potential customers.
Our core size is 10"x8.1"x4.5". The flow rating is 357cfm.
We chose this core after trying both larger and smaller cores. This was the core size we felt was optimal for chipped ko3s to smaller GT series turbos. Our dyno data and vagcom data clearly shows that our SMIC works as intended. Our dyno test of a thicker core showed more peak HP, but performed less well in highway coast down cooling situations. We chose to give up 2-3hp in order to maintain better cooling efficiency in real world conditions. The thicker core also resulted in less boost response on the smaller turbos. 
There is a product in the market for every consumer. The BF SMIC may indeed be a better choice for some people. However, to state that it is unequivocally superior in all situations because it has a larger cfm is simply ludicrous. Dyno and vagcom data should be mandatory when performance claims are made. BF should provide its' potential customers with thorough dyno data and vagcom logs of their SMIC in conjunction with larger turbos(GT30 and up) to support their hp claims. In this day and age, it's the minimum amount of information a customer should have access to in order to make an informed decision. 
Again, this discussion should be kept positive as their are many benefits to a competitive marketplace. The consumer always wins in these situations, as it gives them greater choices to reach their end goal.








(Edited for clarity)


_Modified by tyrolkid at 1:45 PM 2-7-2006_


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

really good thread, 
I just can't make my mind up on which intercooler to get


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_.
Our core size is 10"x8.1"x4.5". The flow rating is 357cfm.


Mike, i can slice bread a whole bunch of different ways too, numbers don't lie though. You obviously came into our thread to prove a point.
I've made over 500whp through a small intercooler (porsche 944T), does that mean that i'd recommend it? No 
So far your CFM is lower than our, so is the overall Cubic inches and you still didnt give out the MSRP on your core like we did.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

We are not here "to prove a point". We are here to make sure that incorrect information is not provided to the readers of this board. Our CFM is lower and core size is smaller for a reason. What is the relevance of core price in this discussion? 


_Modified by tyrolkid at 1:54 PM 2-7-2006_


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_really good thread, 
I just can't make my mind up on which intercooler to get










The answer is pretty simple.Are you planning on running anything bigger than a KO4?


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

it would be simple if the price was the same.. in all fairness, the tyrol would be a hot seller if it was $100 less. but i dont want the price to drop yet, cuz im still trying to sell my used one.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
Mike, i can slice bread a whole bunch of different ways too, numbers don't lie though. You obviously came into our thread to prove a point.
I've made over 500whp through a small intercooler (porsche 944T), does that mean that i'd recommend it? No 
So far your CFM is lower than our, so is the overall Cubic inches and you still didnt give out the MSRP on your core like we did.










I would say he entered the thread because people started mis-speaking about his product, but that's just me :shrug:
Seems to me that both companies are catering to a specific genre. One towards a smaller-mid size turbo (Tyrol) and the other to the mid-size -> larger turbo. Seems like everyone wins as I see it.








I think the boostfactory one looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Not my taste, but looks good nonetheless. I'd really like to see some data to back it up. Logs, dyno's










_Modified by 1QuickDub at 2:03 PM 2-7-2006_


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
The answer is pretty simple.Are you planning on running anything bigger than a KO4?

Here is the misinformation we are in this thread to prevent. The way this is worded, you are implying that the BF SMIC would be a better choice than the Tyrol if going to a turbo larger than a ko4. Our website has reams of test data on a GT28R at 26-28psi, showing it's efficacy. Where is the data to support your claim that the BF is better? Dynos? Vagcom? Temp Probes? Anything?


----------



## Gr8Scott95 (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Mike, i can slice bread a whole bunch of different ways too, numbers don't lie though. You obviously came into our thread to prove a point.
I've made over 500whp through a small intercooler (porsche 944T), does that mean that i'd recommend it? No 
So far your CFM is lower than our, so is the overall Cubic inches and * you still didnt give out the MSRP on your core like we did.* 









Is there some reason that he sould give the price of his parts? This would not influence me one way or another about either of the 2 products.


----------



## silverbullet420 (May 21, 2004)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_Where is the data to support your claim that the BF is better? Dynos? Vagcom? Temp Probes? Anything?

not picking sides here, but since im planning on getting an aftermarket SMIC, I would like to see some data on the BF SMIC. Tthe Tyrol SMIC already has plenty of data available.


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
The answer is pretty simple.Are you planning on running anything bigger than a KO4?

Honestly, I don't even know the answer. Right now I have a k03s. Sometimes I debate going gt28. But one thing is certain I will never see more then 300-350whp.
Right now my options are the following:
Buy new BF
Buy placentas tyrolsport (2nd hand)
Buy a second hand fmic
I was thinking either a eurojet (v1 or v2) or a kinteic
Greedy has the good looks, but the core isnt the best.
To me, new or used, it does not make a difference.


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (silverbullet420)*

uhhh hum...*raises hand*
send one of each to me with return shipping, and i will test both, with vag logs. i will pay for the dyno out of my pocket, and perform 3 runs of each on the dyno, and 3 3>4th gear wot pulls on a "closed course". i would want to see the results of how it heat soaks with a wot pull in 3rd to redline in 4th. for those of who do not know,
t3/t4 50 trim .48/3
custom mani
3" dp
custom tuning
oem intake mani. 
how much more fare can it be?










_Modified by V84LNCH at 11:26 AM 2-7-2006_


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_
Buy placentas tyrolsport (2nd hand)

I dont think mine fits a Passat dude. Also, Canada shipping would cost more than my quoted prices.


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_
I dont think mine fits a Passat dude. Also, Canada shipping would cost more than my quoted prices.

don't worry it fits my car.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_
Here is the misinformation we are in this thread to prevent. The way this is worded, you are implying that the BF SMIC would be a better choice than the Tyrol if going to a turbo larger than a ko4. Our website has reams of test data on a GT28R at 26-28psi, showing it's efficacy. Where is the data to support your claim that the BF is better? Dynos? Vagcom? Temp Probes? Anything?

A GT28r will max out the efficient flow capacity of your core.250 whp is about the end of your flow capacity.
Look at the first page for info.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
A GT28r will max out the efficient flow capacity of your core.250 whp is about the end of your flow capacity.
Look at the first page for info.

Tell us more about the "end of our flow capacity". What happens at this imaginary point? Will a car not make any more than 250whp with our UG SMIC?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_
Tell us more about the "end of our flow capacity". What happens at this imaginary point? Will a car not make any more than 250whp with our UG SMIC? 

dropped efficiency = making less hp per psi of boost


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_
Tell us more about the "end of our flow capacity". What happens at this imaginary point? Will a car not make any more than 250whp with our UG SMIC? 

it'll make power. it just won't keep it cool as effeciently as it would if you were making ~250whp.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*

In case you missed it....
temp in-temp out
_________________ * 100 = Thermal efficiency
temp in-temp ambient
Here are the real #s that were collected today during the test.
BFSM
temp in = 235deg F
temp out = 85deg F
Stock SMIC
temp in = 235deg F
temp out = 105 deg F
Anbient temp = 35deg F
So what do we have?
BFSM
235-85=150
_____________
235-35=200 ===.75 * 100 = 75%
Stock SMIC
235-105=130
______________
235-35= 200 ====.65* 100=65%
Another side note is the 4+ psi pressure drop of the stock cooler and the unmeasureable drop of the BFSM.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

357cfm is going to get you aprox 267crank hp @ 1 psi drop.Add in drive train loss and some more pressure drop to get you back up to 250whp and your at the end or the road.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_dropped efficiency = making less hp per psi of boost









Excellent.
Now tell us how much less power per psi of boost our SMIC will make when going above the "flow limit". 1? 10? 20? 50? Show us the exact data so that potential purchasers can make the right decision. Also show us how this changes with various turbos.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_In case you missed it....


Excellent data. What turbo? What PSI? What engine? How did you measure it?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_
it'll make power. it just won't keep it cool as effeciently as it would if you were making ~250whp. 

Not exactly.At 250 or so whp it will become a flow restriction.It will also sufferheat soak faster because the mass of the core is less.On the up side it is cheaper to build the smaller cored cooler.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_In case you missed it....
temp in-temp out
_________________ * 100 = Thermal efficiency
temp in-temp ambient
Here are the real #s that were collected today during the test.
BFSM
temp in = 235deg F
temp out = 85deg F
Stock SMIC
temp in = 235deg F
temp out = 105 deg F
Anbient temp = 35deg F
So what do we have?
BFSM
235-85=150
_____________
235-35=200 ===.75 * 100 = 75%
Stock SMIC
235-105=130
______________
235-35= 200 ====.65* 100=65%
Another side note is the 4+ psi pressure drop of the stock cooler and the unmeasureable drop of the BFSM.










Are these readings from vag-com? Mind posting the sheet?
thx


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_357cfm is going to get you aprox 267crank hp @ 1 psi drop.Add in drive train loss and some more pressure drop to get you back up to 250whp and your at the end or the road.

What do you mean by the end of the road? Please be more specific and give us more numbers. We have yet to see anything convincing other than the vague equation you posted.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_
Excellent data. What turbo? What PSI? What engine? How did you measure it? 

KO4.PSI varried alot because the stock core was a terrible restriction.car was a 337.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

Tyrolsports high quality hose beads. Theres a reason for more cost..


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
Not exactly.At 250 or so whp it will become a flow restriction.It will also sufferheat soak faster because the mass of the core is less.On the up side it is cheaper to build the smaller cored cooler.

More misinformation. How is it cheaper to build a smaller cored cooler when you are fully machining the tube ends, using three correct mounting tabs, provide detailed install instructions, and dyno data to support the performance claims?


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_
More misinformation. How is it cheaper to build a smaller cored cooler when you are fully machining the tube ends, using three correct mounting tabs, provide detailed install instructions, and dyno data to support the performance claims? 

ahh I wouldnt worry about arguing about that point dude... The Tyrol is visibly better welding and quality.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_
Excellent.
Now tell us how much less power per psi of boost our SMIC will make when going above the "flow limit". 1? 10? 20? 50? Show us the exact data so that potential purchasers can make the right decision. Also show us how this changes with various turbos. 

That's a rediculous question, i haven't tested your SMIC just like you havent tested ours. I can't help it if you think that less CFM can produce more hp, however don't try to bring in your cheerleaders to state otherwise.
Put a bigger turbo in your SMIC and do some tests then we'll do the same.
As of now, you seem to have happy customers, we do as well


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_
ahh I wouldnt worry about arguing about that point dude... The Tyrol is visibly better welding and quality.

And i'm glad that you like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You've proved.....?


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_
ahh I wouldnt worry about arguing about that point dude... The Tyrol is visibly better welding and quality.

more mis-information. 
it really doesn't matter about hose ends...you'll never see them with a coupler on it. as long as the clamp can bite around it...you're fine. bell cores are some of the best made today. so where do you come out with tyrol is a better quality? the welds look the same to me...
once again...this thread was nice for a minute. it became a bashing fest of one product over the other from swingers. i have a confirmation from one builder on performing a test...wheres the other? 
i swear...this is the only forum who cares about the mighty god vagcom...








edit: content

_Quote, originally posted by *v84lnch* »_
uhhh hum...*raises hand*
send one of each to me with return shipping, and i will test both, with vag logs. i will pay for the dyno out of my pocket, and perform 3 runs of each on the dyno, and 3 3>4th gear wot pulls on a "closed course". i would want to see the results of how it heat soaks with a wot pull in 3rd to redline in 4th. for those of who do not know,
t3/t4 50 trim .48/3
custom mani
3" dp
custom tuning
oem intake mani. 
how much more fare can it be?












_Modified by V84LNCH at 11:59 AM 2-7-2006_


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
I can't help it if you think that less CFM can produce more hp, however don't try to bring in your cheerleaders to state otherwise.










All I've asked for is the vag-com sheet from the #'s you stated. Ease up killer.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_
i swear...this is the only forum who cares about the mighty god vagcom...










What's wrong with actual data being reported from sensors through software that the average Joe understands








Who's nutswining?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_








All I've asked for is the vag-com sheet from the #'s you stated. Ease up killer.

Comment wasn't directed at you.
And it's Killa, not Killer


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

All Ive proved is that Tyrolsport could have also charged $500 if theyre welding looked like this:








instead of this:


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_All Ive proved is that Tyrolsport could have also charged $500 if theyre welding looked like this:








instead of this:









maybe you're seeing things i'm not? the welds look similar to me...stacked like dimes.








ps: welds don't support more hp either.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

The pictures show all I need to show. If you think the welds look equal, fair enough.


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*

I hate people who talk about welds. honestly the function of a weld is to be bond the metal together, not to look purty.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_








All I've asked for is the vag-com sheet from the #'s you stated. Ease up killer.

We tested our coolers the way people who design and test intercoolers do it.Vag com cannot test pressure drop.To do this you need to have pressure sensors on both sides of the core to determine the actual drop.
The vag cam cannot test thermal efficiency either because you also need sensing on both sides of the core.We did this the proper way and have a thermal efficiency.
So where are your thermal efficiency #s?What is the pressure drop on your cooler?You dont know because you didnt test that.We did.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_All Ive proved is that Tyrolsport could have also charged $500 if theyre welding looked like this: 


So you're saying that the extra $200-$250 are for the welds and a smaller core? lol come on man, try again.








Pressure drop on our BFSM's are also 1psi, what's the pressure drop on your Tyrol for arguments sake?


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

I dont claim to know much about pressure drop, but if that simple means how much did my PSI drop after installing the SMIC, it didnt. no psi drop. same exact peak.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_I dont claim to know much about pressure drop, but if that simple means how much did my PSI drop after installing the SMIC, it didnt. no psi drop. same exact peak.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
however, that's not pressure drop, it's ok though, you have the pretty welds


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_I dont claim to know much about pressure drop, but if that simple means how much did my PSI drop after installing the SMIC, it didnt. no psi drop. same exact peak.

no. 
you could presure check the core, or hook up a boost gauge at the turbo outlet, and at the other side of the i/c.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
So where are your thermal efficiency #s?What is the pressure drop on your cooler?You dont know because you didnt test that.We did.

I guess "you got me?"







I didn't know I was supposed to test anything but thanks for your explanation as I didn't know that's how ic's were tested.
*General word of advice to all business people (especially slappynuts and boostfactory):*
You'd be surprised how fickle the average person is when it comes to purchasing a product. How they view the face behind the company is very persuasive as to whether or not they buy a product. In this thread, I would go with the Tyrolsport SMIC based on the fact that he handled himself professionally and slappynuts did not. If you're a business person, handle yourself professionally. Don't come out and call people "cheerleaders". One difference that's overwhelmingly apparent in this thread is that Mike handled himself professionally and slappynuts (an obvious representative of boostfactory) did not. I'm sure you guys don't care, but you all should really rethink your attitudes. Your "hardcore...EXTREME!" attitude may sell to a few, but you're not appealing to the masses and that's a poor business move.
(Edit: Understand that I make this claim based solely on what I've seen on this site. I realize the world is bigger than vortex







)
You call supporters of Tyrolsport "cheerleaders". While that statement is childish and false, those so-called "cheerleaders" are there because Mike has developed relationships with customers who he's treated right and does/has done the right things by them. Me being one of those customers.
Ok, my scolding is done...carry on










_Modified by 1QuickDub at 3:21 PM 2-7-2006_


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_I dont claim to know much about pressure drop, but if that simple means how much did my PSI drop after installing the SMIC, it didnt. no psi drop. same exact peak.

You definatly dont know pressure drop.Pressure drop is the amount of pressure lost between the turbo side of the core and the intake manifold side of the core.
On the 1.8t you will always see the same pressure because the ecu requests the amount of boost and the turbo pushes out pressure until the goal is reached.All the pressure sensing on these motors is done on the intake side of the core.You will however notice more lag with a restrictive core as compared to a higher flow one.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_
I guess "you got me?"







I didn't know I was supposed to test anything but thanks for your explanation as I didn't know that's how ic's were tested.
*General word of advice to all business people (especially slappynuts and boostfactory):*
You'd be surprised how fickle the average person is when it comes to purchasing a product. How they view the face behind the company is very persuasive as to whether or not they buy a product. In this thread, I would go with the Tyrolsport SMIC based on the fact that he handled himself professionally and slappynuts did not. If you're a business person, handle yourself professionally. Don't come out and call people "cheerleaders". One difference that's overwhelmingly apparent in this thread is that Mike handled himself professionally and slappynuts (an obvious representative of boostfactory) did not. I'm sure you guys don't care, but you all should really rethink your attitudes. Your "hardcore...EXTREME!" attitude may sell to a few, but you're not appealing to the masses and that's a poor business move.
You call supporters of Tyrolsport "cheerleaders". While that statement is childish and false, those so-called "cheerleaders" are there because Mike has developed relationships with customers who he's treated right and does/has done the right things by them. Me being one of those customers.
Ok, my scolding is done...carry on









Dont jump into the argument in the middle and pretend you know whats going on.
See first page.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
Dont jump into the argument in the middle and pretend you know whats going on.
See first page.

Case in point







It's just funny. I would honestly never do business with you guys just from your attitude.
I've read the whole thread.
Mike jumped in to dispell someone claiming an improper comparison.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_
Case in point







It's just funny. I would honestly never do business with you guys just from your attitude.
I've read the whole thread.
Mike jumped in to dispell someone claiming an improper comparison.

You come here and stir up a bunch of crap and we have an attitude.FYI this is our BFSM thread.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
it's ok though, you have the pretty welds









dont IM me again dood, I have no desire to receive personal messages from you.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_
*General word of advice to all business people (especially slappynuts and boostfactory):*
You'd be surprised how fickle the average person is when it comes to purchasing a product. How they view the face behind the company is very persuasive as to whether or not they buy a product. *In this thread, I would go with the Tyrolsport SMIC based on the fact that he handled himself professionally and slappynuts did not.* 
_Modified by 1QuickDub at 3:21 PM 2-7-2006_

Nothing against that, This thread was meant to talk about our BFSM, selling some more would be a plus and you're free to make up your own mind. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_
dont IM me again dood, I have no desire to receive personal messages from you.

No problem, go to http://www.howstuffworks.com and type in intercooler pressure drop then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
You come here and stir up a bunch of crap and we have an attitude.FYI this is our BFSM thread.

Where did I stir up a bunch of crap?








I asked questions man. That's all I did was ask some questions.
The thread went like this:
Someone said it looked like a Tyrolsport SMIC.
Tyrolsport came on and said "definitely not the same".
Someone put up some incorrect #'s about the Tyrolsport SMIC.
Tyrolsport corrected them.
You started with the inuendo's.
I asked a couple questions. 
A cheerleader statement was made, but apparently not directed towards me (assuming I care if it was directed at me).
I said "good #'s, can we get a shot of the vag-com logs"
You said "you can't test an intercooler that way and asked where my #'s were"
I'm trying to give you honest input as a consumer. I'm telling you that you guys are hurting your business more than anything. Slappynuts, do boostfactory a favor and just stop talking or grow up and act as a business person should and cut with the little jabs directed towards people.
Think..."The Catcher in the Rye"
You're right, this is a BFSM (funny everytime I read that I think "Big F'in Side Mount"







- not a cut, just funny) thread so I'll stop.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_
Case in point







It's just funny. I would honestly never do business with you guys just from your attitude.
I've read the whole thread.
Mike jumped in to dispell someone claiming an improper comparison.

And the actual real world difference was 357 cfm compared to 355cfm.
Now a I was not the one that even posted the CFM info up so why is it open season on me?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

Also, having someone else's url in your sig and coming in here with bogus statements such as welds doesn't give you much credibility. I'm sure Mike's a great guy and all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
Nothing against that, This thread was meant to talk about our BFSM, selling some more would be a plus and you're free to make up your own mind. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Now that's professional http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
And the actual real world difference was 357 cfm compared to 355cfm.
Now a I was not the one that even posted the CFM info up so why is it open season on me?

I realize you didn't post that and it's not open season on you. I'm honestly trying to give you guys good advice from a consumer's standpoint. DCGull or V84Lunch posted that...can't remember who. 
I'm just saying, that was the whole point Mike jumped into this thread I would bet. Although this thread was created by you, he's welcome to correct misinformation about his product as he's a forum sponsor as well.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Also, having someone else's url in your sig and coming in here with bogus statements such as welds doesn't give you much credibility. I'm sure Mike's a great guy and all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I haven't made one comment about welds







I've only asked a few questions.
Ok I'm done.
Damn this gets addicting


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_
I haven't made one comment about welds







I've only asked a few questions.
Ok I'm done.
Damn this gets addicting









OH man, i didn't say it you you that spoke about the welds, it was the guy with no pressure drop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
OH man, i didn't say it you you that spoke about the welds, it was the guy with no pressure drop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










like I said I'm done.


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*

My SMIC is bigger than yours. Oh yeah, well my turbo is bigger than yours. Oh yeah, my wang is bigger than yours. Oh yeah, well I'M MORE HARDCORE THAN YOU.









_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_
i swear...this is the only forum who cares about the mighty god vagcom...










Now I'm sorry, Jason, that was pretty dumb. There's no other platform or OEM boosted VW motor that has the ability to do so, maybe that's why.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

This thread has accelerated my SMIC interest 3 fold. Keep it going... I'll never get any work done today..


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_
I realize you didn't post that and it's not open season on you. I'm honestly trying to give you guys good advice from a consumer's standpoint. DCGull or V84Lunch posted that...can't remember who. 
I'm just saying, that was the whole point Mike jumped into this thread I would bet. Although this thread was created by you, he's welcome to correct misinformation about his product as he's a forum sponsor as well.









Yes he made his point and then he went on insinuating that we do not know what we are doing because we use a very large intercooler core.


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_My SMIC is bigger than yours. Oh yeah, well my turbo is bigger than yours. Oh yeah, my wang is bigger than yours. Oh yeah, well I'M MORE HARDCORE THAN YOU.








Now I'm sorry, Jason, that was pretty dumb. There's no other platform or OEM boosted VW motor that has the ability to do so, maybe that's why.










God has spoken, everyone be quiet and listen to him.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_
God has spoken, everyone be quiet and listen to him.


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_
I realize you didn't post that and it's not open season on you. I'm honestly trying to give you guys good advice from a consumer's standpoint. DCGull or V84Lunch posted that...can't remember who. 
I'm just saying, that was the whole point Mike jumped into this thread I would bet. Although this thread was created by you, he's welcome to correct misinformation about his product as he's a forum sponsor as well.









people can start open season on me...i like that ish.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*

Hey, I just gonna ask, OK?
Is there any way to bring this back to a valuable thread. I think it's gotten out of hand and there is no value in the last 20 or so posts.
I HAVE a BF! SMIC and I'll agree with "1quickdub" (a name which I highly doubt) regarding trash talking. Mike has presented some info in a professional manner. "Boost Factory", "Killa" and "Slappynuts" did too- originally. But when things started getting a little tense, the gloves came off and now everyone's pointing fingers.
Enough already. There's room for both IC's in the market. I still can't any real product differentiation but that's no reason to trash anyone.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_This thread has accelerated my SMIC interest 3 fold. Keep it going... I'll never get any work done today..

Its pretty obvious that you are not in this thread to buy or talk about our product(see his sig).You are here to make a mockery of our thread.Congratulations you did.


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_My SMIC is bigger than yours. Oh yeah, well my turbo is bigger than yours. Oh yeah, my wang is bigger than yours. Oh yeah, well I'M MORE HARDCORE THAN YOU.








Now I'm sorry, Jason, that was pretty dumb. There's no other platform or OEM boosted VW motor that has the ability to do so, maybe that's why.










you know how much i LOVE logging...















it is a nice tool. but by no means should it become a "standard". the vag-com is used for more bench racing in this forum than anything.


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_Hey, I just gonna ask, OK?
Is there any way to bring this back to a valuable thread. I think it's gotten out of hand and there is no value in the last 20 or so posts.
I HAVE a BF! SMIC and I'll agree with "1quickdub" (a name which I highly doubt) regarding trash talking. Mike has presented some info in a professional manner. "Boost Factory", "Killa" and "Slappynuts" did too- originally. But when things started getting a little tense, the gloves came off and now everyone's pointing fingers.
Enough already. There's room for both IC's in the market. I still can't any real product differentiation but that's no reason to trash anyone.


I am from canada, and I play hockey, when the gloves come off, it means it's a fight.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_
I'll agree with "1quickdub" (*a name which I highly doubt*) regarding trash talking. 

This coming from the guy with a Dahlback chip and a *gasp* ABD lower intercooler pipe










_Modified by 1QuickDub at 3:49 PM 2-7-2006_


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
Its pretty obvious that you are not in this thread to buy or talk about our product(see his sig).You are here to make a mockery of our thread.Congratulations you did.

to buy? definitely not. to talk, most definitely..


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_
to buy? definitely not. to talk, most definitely..









To talk trash you mean.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (placenta)*

so back to the SMIC...
Something I've never understood about SMIC and I bet a lot of new comers who don't understand either...
How do these things mount? Where do they mount? Are there stock side mount intercooler mounting points?

What makes it possible for an intercooler that looks like it's 3/8th the size of mine (width not depth) to perform just as well. I would think that cooling was based off of surface area, not the volume of air filled within a chamber? So how is it that these SMIC's actually work as well as FMIC's when they're smaller?


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_
to buy? definitely not. to talk, most definitely..









why not do a recap of anything relevant you have posted?


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_God has spoken, everyone be quiet and listen to him. 

And newb who gets no respect doesn't like it.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_so back to the SMIC...
Something I've never understood about SMIC and I bet a lot of new comers who don't understand either...
How do these things mount? Where do they mount? Are there stock side mount intercooler mounting points?

What makes it possible for an intercooler that looks like it's 3/8th the size of mine (width not depth) to perform just as well. I would think that cooling was based off of surface area, not the volume of air filled within a chamber? So how is it that these SMIC's actually work as well as FMIC's when they're smaller?


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_How do these things mount? Where do they mount? Are there stock side mount intercooler mounting points?

The Tyrolsport uses 3 mounting tabs, all of which use factory stock mounting points. Ask if you want a pic.
The BF has already discussed their mounting points, review the whole thread.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

I see that you guys enjoy BF threads, now if only you guys could keep your gloves down, i'd be able to go back to actually doing more stuff than just being here.
Either way







and we'll see more results once we use our BFSM on our kit with a GT30R


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

well mcdonalds has a round all beef patty.
wendys has a square all beef patty ohhhh the choices. whats better? 
thats how i see this and how it will continue to be unless. both comanies test on the same car. even then there will be variables.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_
The Tyrolsport uses 3 mounting tabs, all of which use factory stock mounting points. Ask if you want a pic.
The BF has already discussed their mounting points, review the whole thread.

asking
I'm curious to see how they mount. My nephew is considering a SMIC and I want to know if it's something easily installable for him.

Boostfactory, do you have pictures of the completed SMIC with the inlet/outlet bead rolled? Will they be bead rolled?

Can someone also explain how less surface area but more volume leads to the same cooling capacities as more surface area less volume? Or is the volume the same for the most part. Or does it not even have anything to do with volume.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (placenta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *placenta* »_
The Tyrolsport uses 3 mounting tabs, all of which use factory stock mounting points. Ask if you want a pic.
The BF has already discussed their mounting points, review the whole thread.

Correct, however we can add more tabs.


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_so back to the SMIC...
Something I've never understood about SMIC and I bet a lot of new comers who don't understand either...
How do these things mount? Where do they mount? Are there stock side mount intercooler mounting points?

What makes it possible for an intercooler that looks like it's 3/8th the size of mine (width not depth) to perform just as well. I would think that cooling was based off of surface area, not the volume of air filled within a chamber? So how is it that these SMIC's actually work as well as FMIC's when they're smaller?

this is very legitimate. 
if you based cooling off of surface area, you wouldn't have 3"+ thick fmic's. they would be 1" thick and the size of a stove. the air has got to flow. if it doesn't move through the i/c, it's not getting cooled. and if you can cool more air at the same time, without creating a heatsoak, you have a pretty effecient intercooler.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

it wouldnt be fair to post 15 pics of Tyrol in this thread, so just go here if you want to see all my install documented pictures.
http://www.vwfixx.com/forums/i...sport


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_
this is very legitimate. 
if you based cooling off of surface area, you wouldn't have 3"+ thick fmic's. they would be 1" thick and the size of a stove. the air has got to flow. if it doesn't move through the i/c, it's not getting cooled. and if you can cool more air at the same time, without creating a heatsoak, you have a pretty effecient intercooler.









This is where my thinking is incorrect. Doesn't *all* of the air flow through the intercooler?
The way I view (or in this case "viewed" it), the fins are what provide the cooling/dissapation of heat. I look at it from the standpoint of when I touch my FMIC after a hard run. It'll be hot at the inlet, and then get progressively cooler. To me that means, the more surface area, the more cooling. The more fins the more cooling but that's not the case it seems. Your explanation helps a little, but I'm still sketchy on understanding exactly how these intercoolers function and what makes one better than the other.
Possibly it's a deeper subject that should be discussed here, possibly it's relevant. Up to the op if they want to address this question.


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
Correct, however we can add more tabs.

previoulsy you said only have 1 tap because of the size of the smic, now you say you can add more taps? which one is it?
Thanks.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_
previoulsy you said only have 1 tap because of the size of the smic, now you say you can add more taps? which one is it?
Thanks. 

It comes with one tab and we can add another if need be.


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_
this is very legitimate. 
if you based cooling off of surface area, you wouldn't have 3"+ thick fmic's. they would be 1" thick and the size of a stove. the air has got to flow. if it doesn't move through the i/c, it's not getting cooled. and if you can cool more air at the same time, without creating a heatsoak, you have a pretty effecient intercooler.










if you wanted to get supppppper techinical you would count the total area of ALL the coolings surface. and not just the dimensions of the core. but good luck counting each fin


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
It comes with one tab and we can add another if need be.

Should people specify this if they order one?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_
This is where my thinking is incorrect. Doesn't *all* of the air flow through the intercooler?
The way I view (or in this case "viewed" it), the fins are what provide the cooling/dissapation of heat. I look at it from the standpoint of when I touch my FMIC after a hard run. It'll be hot at the inlet, and then get progressively cooler. To me that means, the more surface area, the more cooling. The more fins the more cooling but that's not the case it seems. Your explanation helps a little, but I'm still sketchy on understanding exactly how these intercoolers function and what makes one better than the other.
Possibly it's a deeper subject that should be discussed here, possibly it's relevant. Up to the op if they want to address this question.


It's not as easy as that either, even tank design effects loss. Variables such as entry into the intercooler inlet tank and the smoothness of the exit tank. The adjoining tube assemblies, their length, size and bend configurations are all part of the flow loss total.


----------



## 1QuickDub (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
It's not as easy as that either, even tank design effects loss. Variables such as entry into the intercooler inlet tank and the smoothness of the exit tank. The adjoining tube assemblies, their length, size and bend configurations are all part of the flow loss total. 

So bottom line, surface area has nothing really to do with it?


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_

if you wanted to get supppppper techinical you would count the total area of ALL the coolings surface. and not just the dimensions of the core. but good luck counting each fin









we'll leave the suuuuper technical to the vag-com.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_
Should people specify this if they order one?

yes, otherwise you'll only get 1


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

I don't understand the reasoning with selling 1 or 2 tabs?
why not just sell 1 version? thanks.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (1QuickDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1QuickDub* »_
So bottom line, surface area has nothing really to do with it?

Surface area is just another variable. In the case of the sidemount IC's, be it Forge, TS or BF, all surface areas as very similar as we all mount them in the same place.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_I don't understand the reasoning with selling 1 or 2 tabs?
why not just sell 1 version? thanks. 

We're not charning more for the 2 tabs, just dont feel the need for another as we feel as there's plenty of support with the IC mounted in place, either way, we'll add another if you wish


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
We're not charning more for the 2 tabs, just dont feel the need for another as we feel as there's plenty of support with the IC mounted in place, either way, we'll add another if you wish

maybe you've sold me. Does 2 tabs add more whp?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_
maybe you've sold me. Does 2 tabs add more whp? 

No, but it does add extra weight lol, been a long day...


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_I don't understand the reasoning with selling 1 or 2 tabs?
why not just sell 1 version? thanks. 

why not just sell alpine white vw's? 1 tab is adequate for sure(mine ist attached to anything). 2 tabes are for those people who need to tighten their wheel lugs to the right spec for fear of the wheel vibrating off.








make the customer happy=you sell stuff


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*

has stock I/C pipping been tests on 300hp++ applications. 
Does it hold the boost?

I mean we are all talking about restrictions and flowing, but the pancake pipe seems to be restrictive. Althought I dont have cross section dimensions.


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_ the pancake pipe seems to be restrictive. Althought I dont have cross section dimensions. 


i read it was proved not to be. plus abd wants $150 for a pipe WTF


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_has stock I/C pipping been tests on 300hp++ applications. 
Does it hold the boost?

I mean we are all talking about restrictions and flowing, but the pancake pipe seems to be restrictive. Althought I dont have cross section dimensions. 


iirc, the factory pipes have flowed enough air for 11 second 1/4 miles. ~400whp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_
iirc, the factory pipes have flowed enough air for 11 second 1/4 miles. ~400whp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that is conclusive enough for me, so somobody please tell me why I am still contemplating getting a second hand fmic


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_
iirc, the factory pipes have flowed enough air for 11 second 1/4 miles. ~400whp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

what ic was he running


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*

Because you're like the energizer bunny. You keep going and going...Give Boost Factory a little break, they've had a long day!
Dave


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_
that is conclusive enough for me, so somobody please tell me why I am still contemplating getting a second hand fmic


















because you like the bling and wanna take 4hrs+ to install it


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beachball6* »_
because you like the bling and wanna take 4hrs+ to install it

yeah hehe, but only if you saw what my car looked like from the outside... 15" steelies, stock everything. 
i am like this close |.| from getting off my ass and calling up BF.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*

Personally, I'd text V84LNCH to see what he thinks first. I'm not so sure that I'd do any mods without his approval anymore.








Let me know what he says and g'luck with the IC thing.
Dave


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_
that is conclusive enough for me, so somobody please tell me why I am still contemplating getting a second hand fmic


















Nothing wrong with used IC's, it's not like used turbos that have wear.


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_
what ic was he running









the i/c was not your question...

_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_has stock I/C pipping been tests on 300hp++ applications. 
Does it hold the boost?

I mean we are all talking about restrictions and flowing, but the pancake pipe seems to be restrictive. Althought I dont have cross section dimensions.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*

Yes we have run these cores over 300whp and they performed well.We have changed the end tanks around a little since the(for the better),but yes the core will easily do this.


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_
the i/c was not your question...


it is now, so which is it.... which ic are you running by the way?


----------



## VR_WAGEN (Oct 21, 2003)

bump for the b6 a4 version!!!!!!!


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

There was a time when people were custom building these on a one on one basis (IE: you order, they build it, then ship it).
They used bell cores, custom tanks, and charged you $500.
Then the UG SMIC came out, my first reaction was cool! Then I saw the price, and no matter how clean the welds were, I'd rather go to joe blow and get it from him.
Now this intercooler's out, using the bigger core I would have had custom built, and for the "right" price.
I think that's why it's valid to bring up the subject of price, etc. To some people (like a bum like me) it matters. To others that LIKE paying 1500 dollars for FMIC's, and exhausts... Well I dunno. I payed 500 for my exhaust too, and I love it.
The technical discussions were very good, I enjoyed them. I hope there's more of the like.
PS: As for the PM's, if there's personal mudfligging, it should be taken to PMs... Or maybe that's just me?
Now please don't flame me.


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (gti_03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_03* »_bump for the b6 a4 version!!!!!!!
 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gettawolf1.8T (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (fvdub00)*

This may be my choice for the bt setup.... bump for pics of plumbing a bt into this bfsm


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (gettawolf1.8T)*

Does anyone know the turbo compressor outlet size of popular bt's?
I.e. gt28r? 
Obvioulsy I am assuming the eliminator kit is the same as the ko3?
does the k03 have 2inch or 2.5inch outlet?
thanks.


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
We're not charning more for the 2 tabs, just dont feel the need for another as we feel as there's plenty of support with the IC mounted in place, either way, we'll add another if you wish

do you charge for a 3rd tap on the opposite side?


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_Does anyone know the turbo compressor outlet size of popular bt's?
I.e. gt28r? 
Obvioulsy I am assuming the eliminator kit is the same as the ko3?
does the k03 have 2inch or 2.5inch outlet?
thanks. 

2" outlet on covers with a t04E housing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*

SlappyNUTS:
Another Beetle Guy here.
Looks like you got a few takers on the NB arena..Anyone get one fabbed up yet???
I'll buy one too....If you make it..
This would be a gret way to set your product and service apart from others. No one else addresses the NB market.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (slugII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slugII* »_SlappyNUTS:
Another Beetle Guy here.
Looks like you got a few takers on the NB arena..Anyone get one fabbed up yet???
I'll buy one too....If you make it..
This would be a gret way to set your product and service apart from others. No one else addresses the NB market.

OK lets do this.Who is going to do the design?whoever helps out with this will get an awsome discount on their cooler.
here is a list of cores.
http://www.bellintercoolers.com/pages/AACore.html
Pick a core that you think you can fit in the stock location and make a box of that size out of cardboard.Here is some info on how to design the end tanks.
http://www.sdsefi.com/techcooler.htm
Use 2" sch40 pvc from the hardware store for the patterns for the hose inlet and outlets(this has aproximatly the same 2.25" outside diameter as the stock coolers).
If any of the audi guys want to do this as well I can make these for them as well.


----------



## modifieda4 (Oct 27, 2003)

stupid question








what are the two stock SMICs from in this pic, thanks!:


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (modifieda4)*

VW 1.8T, AUDI TT


----------



## modifieda4 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (roly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roly* »_VW 1.8T, AUDI TT

hey thanks! i thought the second one looked familiar...


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (modifieda4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *modifieda4* »_stupid question








what are the two stock SMICs from in this pic, thanks!:


they are both vw IC's


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_
they are both vw IC's 

True.I have no idea what cars they are off because I have done a bunch of different local cars.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (roly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roly* »_VW 1.8T, AUDI TT

Incorrect. Both can be VW 1.8T, and both can be Audi TT, depending on the model year and trim level.











_Modified by tyrolkid at 10:16 AM 2-8-2006_


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (roly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roly* »_VW 1.8T, AUDI TT

Correct, some cars had the small ones, some the big ones. But neither is exclusive to Audi or VW.


----------



## modifieda4 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_
Incorrect. Both can be VW 1.8T, and both can be Audi TT, depending on the model year and trim level.










so they are both transverse 1.8t, pass. side, smics...


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_OK lets do this.Who is going to do the design?whoever helps out with this will get an awsome discount on their cooler.
here is a list of cores.
http://www.bellintercoolers.com/pages/AACore.html
Pick a core that you think you can fit in the stock location and make a box of that size out of cardboard.Here is some info on how to design the end tanks.
http://www.sdsefi.com/techcooler.htm
Use 2" sch40 pvc from the hardware store for the patterns for the hose inlet and outlets(this has aproximatly the same 2.25" outside diameter as the stock coolers).
If any of the audi guys want to do this as well I can make these for them as well.

I've got a dyno day to be at this saturday (Scarab probably won't be getting dynoed though, not enough different from last time to be worth it really) but I'm off all day sunday and I'll see if I can start working on a mock-up for the NB... and don't worry guys, i'll stuff the biggest possible core in that fenderwell lol.


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scarab_Beetle* »_
I've got a dyno day to be at this saturday (Scarab probably won't be getting dynoed though, not enough different from last time to be worth it really) but I'm off all day sunday and I'll see if I can start working on a mock-up for the NB... *and don't worry guys, i'll stuff the biggest possible core in that fenderwell lol.* 

better have vag-com logs to prove it works. otherwise, it's just a wasted cause.


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (V84LNCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V84LNCH* »_better have vag-com logs to prove it works. otherwise, it's just a wasted cause.
















hey, this will be nothing but the highest quality 3 ply corrugated cardboard, and Home Depot's patented "smooth flow" pvc... No worries about it being effective


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scarab_Beetle* »_
hey, this will be nothing but the highest quality 3 ply corrugated cardboard, and Home Depot's patented "smooth flow" pvc... No worries about it being effective









Personally I like posterboard and duct tape(not that cheap crap either).


----------



## gettawolf1.8T (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (gettawolf1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gettawolf1.8T* »_. bump for pics of plumbing a bt into this bfsm


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (gettawolf1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gettawolf1.8T* »_









I think you would need the 200$ adapter pipe atp sells. This is if you go with 2.5" outlet housing turbo like the gt28rs, which kinda sucks.


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_Personally I like posterboard and duct tape(not that cheap crap either).

no problem, will do







and you're talking to a former marching band/TV production nerd.... I know quality duct tape


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*

Come on guys give the audi guys some love


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scarab_Beetle* »_
I've got a dyno day to be at this saturday (Scarab probably won't be getting dynoed though, not enough different from last time to be worth it really) but I'm off all day sunday and I'll see if I can start working on a mock-up for the NB... and don't worry guys, i'll stuff the biggest possible core in that fenderwell lol. 


Cool thanks scarab... If this goes well I'm in for pruchase.
It's colder than balls up here and I have a baby girl to watch. Plus I should be working on my 4x4 now (too cold for that too though)
Anyway, thanks...Keep me posted!


----------



## VR_WAGEN (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (fvdub00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fvdub00* »_Come on guys give the audi guys some love
















c'mon! wtf r u guys waiting for?! take my money!!!!


----------



## gliturbo1 (May 2, 2004)

*Re: (gti_03)*

Here is my situation : I live in south florida, which has very high temperatures year round, I own a 2004 GLI and i will probably not upgrade my turbo, although i plan on doing all of the possible bolt-ons. My quesiton is would it be worth the extra money needed to buy a FMIC for my situation or should i just opt for a SMIC. I want to get the most i possibly can out of my little ko3. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (gliturbo1)*

I just ordered one, I hope I will be satisfied.


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

Just wondering guys are both these websites your?
http://www.boostfactoryonline.com/ (i know this one is it has the snake)
but what about this one?

http://boostfactoryturbochargers.com/

D


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (don5504)*


_Quote, originally posted by *don5504* »_Just wondering guys are both these websites your?


those are the old ones the new one in on the sig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_I just ordered one, I hope I will be satisfied. 

It will be better than unprotected sex


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
It will be better than unprotected sex









I am a 17 year old virgin girl, I would not know.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514passatvr6* »_
I am a 17 year old virgin girl, I would not know.









Me too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SiLvErTDiR2001 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (modifieda4)*

I believe that the order is actually 1.8T, _TDI_, *not* 1.8T, TT


----------



## SiLvErTDiR2001 (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (modifieda4)*

I believe that the order is actually 1.8T, _TDI_, *not* 1.8T, TT








Edit: added pic


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (SiLvErTDiR2001)*

Those are all from gas transverse cars(I know cause I took them off).


----------



## gettawolf1.8T (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (gettawolf1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gettawolf1.8T* »_









Hello, Bueller.... am I invisible







do you have any customers that have plumbed this into a BT and could rouse some pics up








3 posts and no response from BF


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (gettawolf1.8T)*

I have 2002 awp and I have the middle intercooler on my car.


----------



## hang10z (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*

lol


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (gettawolf1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gettawolf1.8T* »_
Hello, Bueller.... am I invisible







do you have any customers that have plumbed this into a BT and could rouse some pics up








3 posts and no response from BF









My apoligies, we're using a BFSM on the BF kit that will be powered by a GT30R http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Should be big enough.








Paul


----------



## gettawolf1.8T (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (gettawolf1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gettawolf1.8T* »_









If you build it, they will come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gettawolf1.8T (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_If you build it, they will come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

With me, they always come


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (gettawolf1.8T)*

Hey! Are those massive pieces of sweetness still available to the general 1.8t public for the incredibly low price of $500.00?
Because, if so, this thread needs a bump for tax refund spenders








Dave


----------



## VdubTUNA (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: (gettawolf1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gettawolf1.8T* »_With me, they always come























Hahahahahaha


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
If you build it, they will come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

get back to work, and build mine. thanks.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (514passatvr6)*


----------



## 337AB (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

I am interested in your SMIC. Now will this increase any HP, or is it a stability mod? 
Thanks
-ADrian 


_Modified by 337AB at 4:25 PM 3-13-2006_


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

i just got mine and i cant wait to install, ill post up some install pics and such as well as logs/


----------



## FHATTCATT (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

Richard Head, when are you going to install it? Any chance that I could participate in that project? You know... see how this goes on before telling the ol' lady it is something we need for our ride....


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_i just got mine and i cant wait to install, ill post up some install pics and such as well as logs/

is is going to take ~4 weeks like the other install? that thread got blackholoed it was so old.


----------



## 20031.8T (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

i know this has been brought up in this topic, but i wanted to know if a BF! smic has been made for a new beetle yet??
my boss has one and he wanted me to ask..^^^^
oh, and i will be ordering mine for a 03 gti in the next month or so. what payment types do you accept?


----------



## hang10z (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: (20031.8T)*

Free drunken speed ball bump......


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (20031.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20031.8T* »_i know this has been brought up in this topic, but i wanted to know if a BF! smic has been made for a new beetle yet??
my boss has one and he wanted me to ask..^^^^
oh, and i will be ordering mine for a 03 gti in the next month or so. what payment types do you accept?

If you live in NJ then you may want to have paul help in the development.


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

just waiting for mine...
cant wait though


----------



## dansgti (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (EuroBurner GLI)*

great point, kinda sad $500.00 and no mounts. great sale pitch.


----------



## VWfix (Feb 12, 2006)

ok I have a few questions before I order mine, I can get it with two mounts like you said, and also will this be a good size intercooler to run on a ko3 possibly a ko4, cause I don't want to get to big of a core and loose power


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (VWfix)*

Will this be sufficient for a GT28RS or a GT3071? Compared to a APR FMIC would this SMIC offer similiar or even better performance? What size are the inlets? Thanks


----------



## 20031.8T (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

i know this has been brought up in this topic, but i wanted to know if a BF! smic has been made for a new beetle yet??
my boss has one and he wanted me to ask..^^^^
oh, and i will be ordering mine for a 03 gti in the next month or so. what payment types do you accept?


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

as soon as i get my car back froim stupid bodyshop i am gonan install mine, to the guy from b more, u r more than welcomed to come see it and help me out, this thing is a monstor!


----------



## Mimi03GTI (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

I've had my BFSM for almost a year now and love it. I think it can hold up to 400 whp pretty well. Haven't had any problems with it getting loose or anything, so I'm a happy camper.










_Modified by Mimi03GTI at 11:39 PM 3-18-2006_


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

i also want to add this is a very very nice core, endtanks are very neat and clean!


----------



## mrgti turbo (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

Question for the pleople how have the BF side mount. Do you have to trim the plastic lock carrier that holds the head light to mount the intercooler? I was told you had too for the tylor sport one. If you dont have to do a lot of triming I was gooing to get one.


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (mrgti turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrgti turbo* »_Question for the pleople how have the BF side mount. Do you have to trim the plastic lock carrier that holds the head light to mount the intercooler? I was told you had too for the tylor sport one. If you dont have to do a lot of triming I was gooing to get one.

as far as i know, no you do not need to trim.


----------



## dansgti (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (mrgti turbo)*

not even for the tyrol sport smic, very little.


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

Did the price of these things go up? $500now? i thought it was lower.
D


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

was always 500 not to mention its a better flowing core than trylosport and no there is no trimming needed, 500 is very good considering it bolts right up and the cores alone are prolly around the 300 range, i mean these things are very nice and well worth 500


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

you're prolly right, sorry trying to budget, also i'm just debating if i want to put it on my CC or save up a couple hundred more bucks and not worry about the interest.
D


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Can I get one without the MAP sensor hole?


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

y would u want that?


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

My MAP is on the alamo hard pipe that goes up to the throttle body.


----------



## L8brker (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (DCGULL)*

what is the ic in the middle from, (first page picture)??????


----------



## VWfix (Feb 12, 2006)

any install pics yet, and ho much trimming is required, would this be a good ic for a stock turbo


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

like i said above i will when i get my car back and no trimming and yes awsome on stock turbo


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (20031.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20031.8T* »_i know this has been brought up in this topic, but i wanted to know if a BF! smic has been made for a new beetle yet??
my boss has one and he wanted me to ask..^^^^
oh, and i will be ordering mine for a 03 gti in the next month or so. what payment types do you accept?

Yeah is there any movement on the beetle BFMIC yet????
I'd prefer yours but if tyrol comes up with one I'll buy that


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (slugII)*

still waiting for my intercooler...


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (bluerabbit0886)*

A little bit of a core supply issue.I am trying to stock them,but they sell faster than I can order them







.It was either sent friday or will be sent today.


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_A little bit of a core supply issue.I am trying to stock them,but they sell faster than I can order them







.It was either sent friday or will be sent today.

paul said it was going our friday after the cores arrived, but that was after 4PM...
so can i expect it today or not?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (bluerabbit0886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluerabbit0886* »_
paul said it was going our friday after the cores arrived, but that was after 4PM...
so can i expect it today or not?

And the cores never got there on monday(or friday).Your cooler will be sent today.


----------



## Vr6Heathen (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

ok so wheres the website to order from? dont see it in anyone sig that works for boostfactory...wierd.


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Vr6Heathen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vr6Heathen* »_ok so wheres the website to order from? dont see it in anyone sig that works for boostfactory...wierd.









PM killa about it.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (bluerabbit0886)*

OK.I got the cores a little while ago.I will weld on the end tanks(already done)on them tomorrow and send them tomorrow.


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

i would suggest not buying this intercooler unless you want the run-around http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (bluerabbit0886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluerabbit0886* »_i would suggest not buying this intercooler unless you want the run-around http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

you expect an off-the-shelf turnaround for a fabricated-by-order product?








i wouldn't ibtch about a damn thing if i were you. manufacturer supply issues are usually an indicator that you're getting a high quality, *high in demand* product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*

amen, you suck, mine goes on tommarow with pics, boost factory do i have ur permision to post pics in this thread?


----------



## mmentone (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

yes post the pics


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (mmentone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmentone* »_yes post the pics









x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*

i've read through this thread, so is there mounting points or No?


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (bestos02)*

One mounting tab.


----------



## boosted20vjetta (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid1.8t* »_
you expect an off-the-shelf turnaround for a fabricated-by-order product?








i wouldn't ibtch about a damn thing if i were you. manufacturer supply issues are usually an indicator that you're getting a high quality, *high in demand* product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

he has every right to say what he said. he has been given the run around told that his intercooler shipped out told he will see it in a few days than told it wasn't shipped out than that it had shipped out and he would see it in a few days and still nothing. i was waiting to see how it worked out for him to decide on buying a cooler and they have lost my interest


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (boosted20vjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted20vjetta* »_
he has every right to say what he said. he has been given the run around told that his intercooler shipped out told he will see it in a few days than told it wasn't shipped out than that it had shipped out and he would see it in a few days and still nothing. i was waiting to see how it worked out for him to decide on buying a cooler and they have lost my interest

I was told their was a 2 week wait for the BF and I see there is at least that. I went to Tyrolsport and it was shipped about an hour after I ordered! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (boosted20vjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted20vjetta* »_he has every right to say what he said. he has been given the run around told that his intercooler shipped out told he will see it in a few days than told it wasn't shipped out than that it had shipped out and he would see it in a few days and still nothing. i was waiting to see how it worked out for him to decide on buying a cooler and they have lost my interest

basically. thanks chris.
yes i know there was a core problem, but thats fine. the thing im angry with is that ive been told "it should be there today" about 4 times. it gets a little irritating, especially when you make plans to be home, and nothing shows up.


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (bluerabbit0886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluerabbit0886* »_basically. thanks chris.
yes i know there was a core problem, but thats fine. the thing im angry with is that ive been told "it should be there today" about 4 times. it gets a little irritating, especially when you make plans to be home, and nothing shows up.

Doesn't USPS Priority have a tracking number or something?


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (SnowGTI2003)*

i dont know i was never given one


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (bluerabbit0886)*

http://www.usps.com/shipping/t...nfirm
Should have a tracking or receipt number to track it I would assume?


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (SnowGTI2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SnowGTI2003* »_http://www.usps.com/shipping/t...nfirm
Should have a tracking or receipt number to track it I would assume?

didnt recieve either.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (bluerabbit0886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluerabbit0886* »_
basically. thanks chris.
yes i know there was a core problem, but thats fine. the thing im angry with is that ive been told "it should be there today" about 4 times. it gets a little irritating, especially when you make plans to be home, and nothing shows up.


It takes about two weeks to get these units made and shipped.If I have to stock these units the prices would be much higher.
Here you go.
usps priority
0305 0830 0001 4194 4626


_Modified by slappynuts at 10:28 AM 3-31-2006_


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Yeah, but your dealing with impatient car guys that want that new toy NOW NOW NOW! Waiting sucks, but is understandable in this case.


----------



## hang10z (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Thanks for the intercooler!! Very nice product! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (SnowGTI2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SnowGTI2003* »_Yeah, but your dealing with impatient car guys that want that new toy NOW NOW NOW! Waiting sucks, but is understandable in this case.

the wait i have no problem with. chuck, im not mad because i had to wait for the intercooler, i realize you make these by hand and i know that you had issues with your corse supplier. thats not my beef. i guess its because i was hearing different things from you and paul as far as when to expect it. i mean i was told that the piece would be here today probably close to 4 times. 2 of those times i stayed home so i could recieve the package.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (bluerabbit0886)*

i can agree to an extent. being told one thing then another would have me frustrated.







...but it's no reason to discourage others from doing business with them. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
give them a break. i'm confident that the information you were given was given to you "in anticipation" of everything going smoothly like it usually does. 
enjoy you SMIC when you get it. you won't find a better product for the price.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (bluerabbit0886)*

Kyle, it was just a mis-understanding on our part, sorry for that whole confusion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

well, i went to install the ic today, lets just say the stock IC ended up going back on, they use a universal map flange, which with there supplied o ring and tefflon tap on the screws that hold the map on leaked, i will say even with the leak the car had alot more torque, and pulled nicely, goof thing my buddy welds aluminum cause i may have to weld on a map bung for the smaller ones, the scre holes that hold map bung on go through all the way through the endtank







i dunno y BF did that, just one more thing to leak, i am sad cause i didnt have my car for a month now when i get it back i cant enjoy my new preset, anyone wanna buy a BF sidemount

_Modified by Richard Head 2632 at 10:43 PM 3-31-2006_










_Modified by Richard Head 2632 at 10:48 PM 3-31-2006_


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

Where was the leak? At the screws or at the O-ring? If the teflon tape wasn't sealing correctly on the screws then just coat them in something like silicon RTV gasket maker let it harden and call it a day.


_Modified by SnowGTI2003 at 9:16 AM 4-1-2006_


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (SnowGTI2003)*

I don't get it. One guy in St. Paul makes these things in his garage and they work great but they are hard to get delivered and everyone is losing it?
I've had mine in and on since mid December. I bought it last September, but it took a few weeks for it to be delivered. The "manufacturer" broke his ankle and was off his feet for a few weeks. Thankfully, I knew going in- because I did my research- that it was one guy in St. Paul. He took my calls, answered my questions, replied to my text inquiries and otherwise put up with all of my questions. There was no middle man involved.
I don't have a fully radiused bead around my connection pipes- and mine works great. Mine had a single tab welded on- which wasn't pre-drilled- and I drilled it and mounted it. Take off the bumper, remove the old one, remove the plastic venting around it, attach the pipes to the stock intake and lower IC pipe, determine if you want it attached more firmly, align the hole, mark the tab, drill progressively until you match the threading and viola- it's bolted in! Put the bumper back on. You're done.
It is a "non-moving" part and can be replaced with the stock I/C whenever you want. Tell Chuck which model year you have and he will put on either the large or small MAP sensor plate for mounting it- I did-and he did.
I works great- it is a top 3 item on my car. I wish I could have had it 2 years ago, as it helped me keep all of the power that I was making.
If you want a pretty one of these, order one from Tyrolsport. It works almost as well and is prettier to look at before installing (invisible after installation though) and it will ship when they say it will ship, most of the time.
If you want to save $200.00, have fabulous flow without pressure drop and reduce intake temps a ton- buy this. Make sure you check which MAP sensor when you order it and wait for the package. I would text Chuck directly re: UPS tracking numbers and stuff- since it's coming out of his business, But, that's just me.
It's not rocket science- it's just the best stealth IC on the market- bar none.
Dave


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*

We have taken what people request and added that on top of what I know works to make people comfortable.
Concern acknowledged.


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

i tried gooping it up with red rtv, still leaked, i dont think it was the oring i think it was the screws, it fits good and bolts up great, just leaked like a ***** around the map bun cause i had the smaller map andd the hole was for larger one, any ideas?


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_If you want a pretty one of these, order one from Tyrolsport. It works almost as well and is prettier to look at before installing (invisible after installation though) and it will ship when they say it will ship, most of the time.


"It works almost as well"? Have any facts to back up that claim? 
"It ships when they say it will ship, most of the time"? How about changing that to "It ships what they say it will ship, ALL of the time". Thanks.


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

tyrolkid, y do you always come into your compeditord thread and jack them?, i never see boost factory in yours?


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_tyrolkid, y do you always come into your compeditord thread and jack them?, i never see boost factory in yours?

Because it is in our best interest to correct inaccurate information from being spread. We never have, nor ever will, say negative things about boost factory. They have their product and service, and we have ours. Any competition would only benefit consumers.


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*

There never has been a Tyrolsport vs. Boostfactory Intercooler shootout, so any comparisons between the performance of the two wouldn't be accurate.


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

It's actually easier to buy the larger MAP sensor and splice it in than gooping up an improper fitting. Because the pressure gets pretty high, it'll never hold.
BTW, I have nothing against the Tyrolsport SMIC and hope that my comments were not indicative of a negative post against it. I do however, have experience with the Boost Factory side mount and I know it works great. Yes, I have run Vag Com logs to verify that it works and I'm still impressed with it after several months and a K04 turbo installed.
I don't know who Killa or Boost Factory or PITGUY are and we have had no reason to text or talk or whatever. Chuck and I have talked on the phone, texted each other and otherwise stayed in touch. He makes them and apparently others sell them for him? I think I sell them for him too but I don't represent him or BF!








If you want one- if you have questions, post up here or text him directly. You want 2 tabs or more? You want a large or small MAP sensor hole? You want a full bead around the pipes? Talk with slappynuts- sure he's old and forgetful but he's not stupid or irresponsible, so he'll Git 'R Done! (And beat up Chuck Norris if needed!)
Dave
BTW, he also has other skilz- better than his welding- knows how to make a hardware system work and can be a great guy to know if you have issues with your set-up. Not a bad guy to get to know better and do some business with when you are building up your car...


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_
I don't know who Killa or Boost Factory or PITGUY are and we have had no reason to text or talk or whatever. Chuck and I have talked on the phone, texted each other and otherwise stayed in touch. He makes them and apparently others sell them for him? I think I sell them for him too but I don't represent him or BF!










Ok here is the story.slappy/kooter/meatpipe/psi/chuckb/and maybe a few others that I cant think of







are the guys that do all the BF fab work.We do have a shop that is a open fab shop for turbo installs.Its a small 850sq ft shop that has a 260A mig machine,50a plasma cutter,syncrowave 500(=way more than could ever possibly be needed),big chineese manual mill that has been a bargain BTW,air compressors,drill presses,presses,amd all kinds of other things I need.Yes I use every one of these machines(along with alot of help from locals).
I will be getting a cheapo chineese lathe(I am looking at some nice auction stuff however) to do some nice new things.
I do have an outragious amount of expendature of mandrel U and 90 deg bends that I have an investor that should be opening the new BF exhaust shop next door.Yes guess what








We have recently started doing our own ceramic coating because our old supplier was an idiot and he needed to go








We are working on getting products out for better service tour customers.This is a small business that will do whats needed to keep our customers.I could have a sweet ass car for what I have spent to open this business(yes lots of $$$$).At the moment I drive a 1988 GMC van(old uswest van).I would rather get better equipment to make better products for my customers.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (DCGULL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCGULL* »_I don't know who Killa or Boost Factory or PITGUY 

Does that mean that you won't pay me a







at waterfest








Paul


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

so how do we know which map hole bung we need? any easy way to tell? maybe by part #? or something visual?
D


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (don5504)*

There was a misunderstanding on richards car because we have the same year car in the shop and it does have different equipment as far as the map sensor is concerned.
Richard
















Hit me up on IM and we will get this resolved. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

thanks guys, i am so sad i couldnt enjoy the torque i got to test drive from this even with the leak, however the bung itself wasnt leaking, it was the screw holes as well that leaked, even with a some teflon tape it leaked, i am not trying to bash u guys or tell people not to buy cause guys trust me, even with this leak i felt a much better difference but i just dont know hat else o do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, leaks sound funny at 20 psi also







but boost falls so fast, also sent me into limp mode cause of it, ill give u my cell incase u wanna call http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Richard Head 2632 at 12:17 AM 4-2-2006_


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

Killa, if you come up and hit me in the head with a 2x4, I still won't know who you are? Oh, I tried beer and I'm not very good at it. So, no, I won't buy you a beer at Waterfest either!
You have another leak somewhere! That leak at the MAP sensor is smaller than the leak you are describing. Is is possible that that your charge pipe came loose? Mine did and when it did it got bad over 15PSI but was undetectable before then. I couldn't hear it at idle, nor with the pedal floored in neutral (no load).
That's a pretty big leak and hard to find unless you remove the heat reflective wrap from the charge pipe...Just an idea...
Dave


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

i have no charge pipes loos, everyhting is fine and tight, when the bumper is off i canput my fingers over the map flange and feel the air when my friend was reving it up and hittin 5psi ontop of that the noise of the leak is loud at 20 psi when driving on a close qiuet road


----------



## DCGULL (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

That is a pretty big leak! You think it's the MAP sensor screw holes and not the bung in the center?
I'd talk with slappynuts and try to figure something out. But, I also would find out how much a used large size MAP snesor is from the dealership and ecstuning.com/ before asking going for a re-weld. I would really just want it on and working before shipping it back.
Mostly- Good luck getting that working- I too would be pretty frustrated and would want it working now! However, most of my projects work out like what you are experiencing- so I get it!
Dave
Think K04-001, great install, fine boost but pulling 10+ degrees of timing all of the time- you get the idea...


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

well, i can use the larger map, someone tried this before and had boost probs like u owuldnt belive, i guess doesnt mate with the ecu well, but i dunno what to do, i welding a new bung on wouldnt be a prob but i dont know when my friend could get to it, hes the busiest person i have ever met, ill see what BF can do for me, worse case scenario is ill just have to sell it and get somthin with a small map bung which will totally suck cause i love the stealthness of this smic!


_Modified by Richard Head 2632 at 10:22 PM 4-5-2006_


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

I'm ready to order one who do i talk to. slappynuts? killa? anyways i want one, but i don't want the problems richard here is getting. i want the correct size bung with 2 mounting points instead of just one and all that good stuff.
D


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (don5504)*

PM Killa. Let them know what size MAP sensor you have.


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

my friend is welding my new map flange as we speak


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

im having a pretty bad leak aswell. i like the IC, but man is this a pain to track down the leak...


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (SnowGTI2003)*

yea but how can you tell which size map sensor i have? I asked earlier if there was an easy way to identify this. but i don't think i got a definative answer
D


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_my friend is welding my new map flange as we speak

let me know how that goes because i have a neighbor that can weld aluminum.


----------



## Here's Johnny (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: (Mimi03GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mimi03GTI* »_I've had my BFSM for almost a year now and love it. I think it can hold up to 400 whp pretty well. Haven't had any problems with it getting loose or anything, so I'm a happy camper.









_Modified by Mimi03GTI at 11:39 PM 3-18-2006_

So this intercooler can handle at least 350 whp? When I get my BT upgrade at the end of this year I don't want ot have to re-replace the intercooler.
Right now I'm looking at the ATP Eliminator Kits, either the GT2X or 2871R.


_Modified by Here's Johnny at 10:32 PM 4-5-2006_


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (bluerabbit0886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluerabbit0886* »_let me know how that goes because i have a neighbor that can weld aluminum.

thanks and i appriciate the offer, my buddy ran out of gas, he milled a new map sensor that is a extremely nice piece, i will post pics asap, he ran outa gas tonite so after i pick up some tommarow for him i will get pics up, hes the busyest(SP) person you have ever met, and if you are reading this "e" i really do appriciate this, and i also appriciate chuck giving me a call personaly to see what the problem was, like i said i promise to post pics of my fix


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_thanks and i appriciate the offer, my buddy ran out of gas, he milled a new map sensor that is a extremely nice piece, i will post pics asap, he ran outa gas tonite so after i pick up some tommarow for him i will get pics up, hes the busyest(SP) person you have ever met, and if you are reading this "e" i really do appriciate this, and i also appriciate chuck giving me a call personaly to see what the problem was, like i said i promise to post pics of my fix









ok cool.
anyway let me know how it goes cuz im still trying to track down where my leak is comin from.


_Modified by bluerabbit0886 at 1:40 AM 4-6-2006_


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (bluerabbit0886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluerabbit0886* »_
ok cool. im assuming its evan from 42dd?
anyway let me know how it goes cuz im still trying to track down where my leak is comin from.

put your car in soapy water. look for bubbles, you'll find the source. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif j/k


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (inivid1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid1.8t* »_put your car in soapy water. look for bubbles, you'll find the source. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif j/k 

if u r lookin for the leak it shoudlnt be hard, take off ur bumper and rev to make a few psi and isten for the leak, or take off the IC and pressure test it


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

with the preasure test out of the way, i'd start looking for the leak. 
seriously, use a wet soapy cloth. the soapy mixture should be thick enough that your leak should blow a bubble. it's old skool as hell, but it works. it's the fastest way to find a leak imo. just my .02


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

u wont find a boost leak with soapy water, if ur IC presure test is good then lok at all ur stock piping, my guess is u had same prob as me were it leaked at map screw holes, especially if u didnt use teflon tape


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_my guess is u had same prob as me were it leaked at map screw holes, especially if u didnt use teflon tape

im sure thats what it is. whole system pressure test to come tomorrow. i really dont want to have a new flange welded in...


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (bluerabbit0886)*

If you guys are haveing trouble with these just IM me and I will make sure its taken care of.
Also when you order the coolers make sure you know what map sensor you have.
Does anybody have any part #s that you can see from the top with the stock cooler on?It would be nice if this could be identified just by looking at the top of the sensor.


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

The large MAP sensor is Part Number 0 281 002 177


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (SnowGTI2003)*

if thats the big map sensor part # then i must have the smaller one. I just went out to my car and took a look. the part # i have is 038 906 051B (0281 002 399 is a bosch part #)
hey richard could you go out and see what part # you have? that way i know for sure if i need the smaller one? its looking that way but i'd like to know for sure
D


_Modified by don5504 at 11:53 AM 4-6-2006_


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (don5504)*

well, we pressure tested the intercooler and a couple of welds were leaking in addition to the map sensor and screw holes.
getting it taken care of...


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (bluerabbit0886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluerabbit0886* »_well, we pressure tested the intercooler and a couple of welds were leaking in addition to the map sensor and screw holes.
getting it taken care of...

Sounds like the Tyrolsport is worth the $$


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Can i get mine vacuum tested before hand because i don't want similar problems also i spoke with paul on the phone and stuff and he seems like a straight up guy so i'm not to worried about it.
D


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

well noone is sayin these things are junk.........mo reason to be worried sj!t happens


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (skydaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydaman* »_Sounds like the Tyrolsport is worth the $$

maybe it is, but maybe it isnt. i like the size of this sidemount and i cant wait until i get it back and it doesnt leak.
thanks jeremy


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

hey i am here to just help out, thank BF for offering nearly the same IC as tryolkid minus 250 bux, i will admit i did have soem probs but there all fixed now and didnt cost me that much to fix and it was well worth it to have a bell core bar and plate 8x8x6 core tuked away behind a non trimmed stock bumper!


----------



## tateus (May 8, 2005)

when i come to ordering mine slappynuts, ill make it easy for you:
australian cars dont use that sensor on top of the IC. its there but nothings plugged in for some reason! so you can make your simplest one yet!










_Modified by tateus at 2:12 PM 4-7-2006_


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (tateus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tateus* »_when i come to ordering mine slappynuts, ill make it easy for you:
australian cars dont use that sensor on top of the IC. its there but nothings plugged in for some reason! so you can make you simplest one yet!









this true?


----------



## tateus (May 8, 2005)

yes. i have two gtis and both do not use this sensor
sorry for the crappy photos:
as you can see the sensor is there but nothing is plugged in.


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

y is this? y would vw put the sensor there and not even plug it in, lol


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

They may even have OBD1 cars over there.Does your car have two O2 sensors?


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

ok just paypal'd paul @ [email protected] now all i have to do is hurry up and wait. 
D


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_I'm trying to keep up a little better,but its tough this time of year.I'll do my best http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Is it ready yet? how about now? and now?
Is it ready now?
How about now?


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

hey man its all good, i know how it goes with parts and stuff sometimes, anyways slappy i don't know who is actually fab'ing them together but i'd like a full bead around the inlet and outlet pipes on the intercooler. paul told me to mention that in the paypal but i had already sent the money before he told me. but i did mention what map sensor i have in it just not the full beaded welds. Anyways hopefully you guys can accomadte that.
D


----------



## hang10z (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: (don5504)*

Crap I have a 2001 AWW wolfsburg... is this a larger or smaller map?? I haven't goten to installing it yet...


----------



## reapergato (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: (hang10z)*

ok 2 hours later and 10 pages of posts..... now i have a few questions... a couple which really bother me.... first off... this question was asked several pages ago and was never answered....
"" So how is it that these SMIC's actually work as well as FMIC's when they're smaller?"""
2nd.... when this was a pissing match... someone with an official name and sponsor tag was in here.... actually started the thread.... but now that nobody wants to compare manhood sizes anymore boost factory no longer posts.... im fully confident that slappynuts is da man and totally a rep for the company, but still id FEEL SAFER sending 500$ to the actual topic starter.
3rd and final.... whats the freaking website? its been listed 4 times with 4 different addresses... the most recent ones in the sigs were..... boostfactory.net which looks legit... and boostfactoryonline.com. somebody said "oh thats old the new ones in the signature" at that time it was boostfactory.net in the signature well since then the boostfactoryonline.com as come around. so please stop confusing us!! which is which? and if one is new and 3 are old, for the love of pete please rid us of the old sites. or at least put somethng up on them with the correct url to go to.
if we can get those issues resolved, you will have me buying one of these things. BTW in reading months worth of posting its nice to see that not too many people have had issues with the BFSM.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (reapergato)*

This thread was never a pissing match. Chuck (slappy) started the thread under our official name, the same screename that im typing this with.
there's http://www.boostfactoryonline.com and http://www.boostfactory.net 
One from Minnesota, one from New Jersey
You can IM either of us if that makes you more comfortable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks
Paul


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

just welded a new map on a pressure tested, no other welds were found to be leaking and niether is the new map, i am gonan install this weekend with pics, am i allowed to post pics in this thread or should i start another BF?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_ am i allowed to post pics in this thread or should i start another BF?

Feel free to post them here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
well, everyhting is on, sealed, and not leaking.







this IC puts a smile on my face, pics are coming once i upload them.
first to install this piece i removed my bumper, headlight, and washer bottle. I unpluged all the sensors and removed the stock IC. when i slipped in the BF IC to the original charge pipes, one thing i noticed, and after talking to others is that it fits good but the braket thats wleded on the IC is not drilled for a hole







no biggie, i didnt put a bolt in cause the IC was nice and snug, didnt really move around so i didnt worry about it. BF what should i do about this? how important is it?
As for performance......










































, that should sum it up! alot of people say IC really dont add HP but maintain charge cooling better, BUT the car feels totally difference, throttle response, and power delivery was all around smoother and hit harder like i gaind a crap load of TQ. A few things i can say that i know for sure are my boost numbers, with stock IC i never saw over 14 at 5k, now i see 16-17psi at 5k and 15 at redline in 3rd and 4th gear







, the rpms just climb and climb and the thing screams uptop, it never dies out, even to redline on my snail ko3. i spike now alot higher...sometimes pegging my 25psi gauge, for this i am gonna install a overboost kit. but after 17psi or so with stock ic i could feel the slugishness of the hot air, not even at just 15psi the car feels faster then it did before with stock IC with 20-21psi. so u can imagione how a 25psi spike feels with propper cooling with it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
theres not much more i can say about how much i love this mod/IC, 500 bux for somthin that fits snug and does its job, the gains felt liek gettin chipped all over again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif compared to my old forge IC its like comparing a geo to porsche in performance. i did have a few probs with map bung but BF is doing a good job on fixing the prob and u sholdnt see anymore of this with anymore of the IC which is a good thing cause these ICs are the cats pajamas!, sorry for this ****ty review, latenight and i spent a few hours at the bar so i am sure my spelling, grammer and punctuation suck! ill let the pics speak for themselves, and i cant wait to call up paul at BF and order my turbo!!!!! thanks for all ur help paul and chuck!!!!!!! feel free to IM me or post any questions about install or gains and ill do my best to give my opinion


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

i cant wait to get mine back!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

Sounds good!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

HA that makes me excited about getting mine soon too. hopefully sooner the better. but as long as its on before durtyfest april 28th & 29th i'm cool
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2487850
its replacing southernvolkfest this year
D



_Modified by don5504 at 6:26 PM 4-10-2006_


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

it was much worth the wait for mine, today was about 70 or so degrees, a warmer day for us and this thing makes my car feel like i am in the middle of winter!


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

pics will be up tonite hopefully


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_pics will be up tonite hopefully

youre killing me jeremy


----------



## Boxy Squad (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (SiLvErTDiR2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SiLvErTDiR2001* »_I believe that the order is actually 1.8T, _TDI_, *not* 1.8T, TT








Edit: added pic

they are actualu both 1.8T intercoolers. first one looks like my GLi intercooler and the other one look like a 02 or 03 one. The 99-03 had the big ones. and then all the GLI, 337's, and 20ths got the little ones. why....... I dont know. Ask vw


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (WiLd StAr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WiLd StAr* »_they are actualu both 1.8T intercoolers. first one looks like my GLi intercooler and the other one look like a 02 or 03 one. The 99-03 had the big ones. and then all the GLI, 337's, and 20ths got the little ones. why....... I dont know. Ask vw

read a few pages ago, already clarrified that?


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

I kinda feel like this waiting for the intercooler.















D


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (don5504)*


_Quote, originally posted by *don5504* »_I kinda feel like this waiting for the intercooler.















D

So you ordered a cooler then?


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Yep got in touch with paul and I have already paypal'd the money, I've also told him what map sensor i have so i get the correct size bung with full beads around the inlet and outlet pipes of the intercooler. the part # i have is 038 906 051B (0281 002 399 is a bosch part #) just in case. anyways talk to paul i paypal'd they money it last friday to [email protected]








D


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_These would be a great compliment to the eliminator kits









wow... you said that allready








I'm in... this is what I've been waiting for... A huge friggin' side mount, I'll take two please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## greggpb (Jun 26, 2005)

What is the price of the smic and the shipping specs i.e. weight and size ??


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

You're going to be driving that 89 Chevy van for a lot longer if this keeps up.


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (SnowGTI2003)*

got mine back today. thanks guys, it looks beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
probably going to install friday. ill let everyone know how much i love it


----------



## lesliearer337 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (bluerabbit0886)*

Im sent


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (lesliearer337)*

Bump for an update
D


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

been a solid week and half or so with no leaks or heatsoak, and its constantly 80 degrees or so give or take a few....i am lovin it, iam sure kyle will say the same as he lives a hour or so south of me!


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_been a solid week and half or so with no leaks or heatsoak, and its constantly 80 degrees or so give or take a few....i am lovin it, iam sure kyle will say the same as he lives a hour or so south of me!

oh yeah, this ic is wonderful. i spent all last weekend thrashing the car up in the mountains. car felt as strong as it did in the morning all day, if not stronger.
despite some initial problems with the map bung, all is well not and i think its safe to say that this side mount is an amazing buy for the money.
boost factory http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (bluerabbit0886)*

awesome great to hear fellas. now i'm even more excited than i was when i posted the pic of the baby.







and when mine gets here i'm sure i'll have similar wonderful things to say.
D


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (don5504)*


_Quote, originally posted by *don5504* »_awesome great to hear fellas. now i'm even more excited than i was when i posted the pic of the baby.







and when mine gets here i'm sure i'll have similar wonderful things to say.
D

just make sure you get the correct sized map bung. and you make sure the screw holes dont leak...


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (bluerabbit0886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluerabbit0886* »_
just make sure you get the correct sized map bung. and you make sure the screw holes dont leak...

We have been working on the problem.


----------



## cmitchelli (Jan 10, 2005)

Have you set one up for a beetle yet??


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_We have been working on the problem.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i am glad that somthin was worked out.....


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (bluerabbit0886)(cmitchelli)*

well i gave them the VW part # and the bosch part # of my map so i think they have that worked out.
and to the other person i'm sure they could do something for your application, i just don't think anyone's really mocked one up and everything to make one. maybe you could be one of the firsts?
D


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i am glad that somthin was worked out.....

hehe








oh i think were one of the firsts...
great IC though chuck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i am glad that somthin was worked out.....

I bought a boring bar for my mill


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

Guys stay tuned....if my friends ever gets off his lazy ass i can show my logs of my BF SMIC kickin the crap outta my buddys evo FMIC


----------



## bluerabbit0886 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_Guys stay tuned....if my friends ever gets off his lazy ass i can show my logs of my BF SMIC kickin the crap outta my buddys evo FMIC

hell yeah post that up jeremy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_Guys stay tuned....if my friends ever gets off his lazy ass i can show my logs of my BF SMIC kickin the crap outta my buddys evo FMIC

Sounds good. I wish mine would arrive. I have no idea what's taking so long.


_Modified by SnowGTI2003 at 3:54 PM 4-20-2006_


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (SnowGTI2003)*

Wrong country


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (SnowGTI2003)*

I'd like to know whats going on with mine also. 4/21/06 will be 2weeks since i sent the payment.
D


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (don5504)*


_Quote, originally posted by *don5504* »_I'd like to know whats going on with mine also. 4/21/06 will be 2weeks since i sent the payment.
D

Keep waiting. I sent payment March 30. Mind you shipping takes longer for us folks in the North.
Chuck the waiting wasn't directed at you. You guys have done nothing wrong.
Freakin postal service. =


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_Guys stay tuned....if my friends ever gets off his lazy ass i can show my logs of my BF SMIC kickin the crap outta my buddys evo FMIC

So are you going to post that or what?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (don5504)*


_Quote, originally posted by *don5504* »_I'd like to know whats going on with mine also. 4/21/06 will be 2weeks since i sent the payment.
D

I will be dropping it off at the airport PO tonight.It will come two day priority and you will get it on friday.I wanted to get a boring bar for my mill so the map sensors dont leak anymore.


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

i am not concerned if the map hole is the right size, the screw holes i can deal with. enough teflon tape and it should hold just fine, but thats great if i get it this weekend of even early next week. thats plenty of time to get it on before durtyfest. and speaking of all of you should come if you can
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2487850
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2562917
D


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (don5504)*

Apparently my package was selected for "special Sceening" IE.. They opened it up and mucked about with it. 
Anyhow it's here and it's a thing of beauty.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I like the changes to the MAP flange. There is no way this is going to leak. Welds are top notch too.
Worth the wait for sure.


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (don5504)*


_Quote, originally posted by *don5504* »_i am not concerned if the map hole is the right size, the screw holes i can deal with. enough teflon tape and it should hold just fine, but thats great if i get it this weekend of even early next week. thats plenty of time to get it on before durtyfest. and speaking of all of you should come if you can
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2487850
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2562917
D

No teflon tape to worry about. Thick ass MAP flange with screw holes that do not penetrate the end tank.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (SnowGTI2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SnowGTI2003* »_Apparently my package was selected for "special Sceening" IE.. They opened it up and mucked about with it. 


how long did they hold your package for?


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_how long did they hold your package for?

2 days. 
There was a nice little inspection notice put in there to explain why they opened it. Nothing you guys did at all to cause it. Just Canada Customs being pricks.


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (SnowGTI2003)*

well thats awesome if mine is like that also. i was told it would be getting here today. no tracking # or anything but hey as long as it gets here.
D


----------



## hang10z (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: (don5504)*

Its worth the wait. I put mine on in about 1 hr, the hardest part was getting the hood latch back on.. no joke. Word of advice, and this may be common knowledge, but I found it a lot easier to take the coupler off the pancake pipe and put it on the intercooler, hook up the top of the intercooler first then align the bottom one. Also taking out the headlight makes the job easier. Again I didn't read any diy so this may all be "duh" crap. It took me about 5min to get it lined up right. By map bung fit fine and the screws sealed tight. I have no leaks. Also I didn't bother drilling a hole thru the mounting tab.. it was extremely secure.











_Modified by hang10z at 4:29 PM 4-21-2006_


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (hang10z)*

oh yea i just got a call from the girlfriend telling i recieved a package today. and that it was fairly large. INTERCOOLER!!!!!!!!! ha when i get off of work at 7 tonite i'm going to spend the rest of the nite putting it on. i would on sunday but damnit the girlfriend wants to go to the new georgia aquarium, i'll give some first hand impressions of it when i get to see it tonite
D


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (don5504)*

Just tell her that you got a new toy and that your fast doesnt allow you to go out with her tonite







jk


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

Got everything installed. All I have to say is...






















Great Stuff! No Leaks Chuck. New MAP setup is perfect.
I've had the twin TT IC setup and this thing kicks it's ass by a long shot. Those stock ICs must have a hell of a pressure drop across them.
Logs to follow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

ok got it put on and i am please with the performance of the intercooler. there are a couple things i would like to point out though. they were not a problem for me but it may be for others. 
a) its not as pretty as other intercoolers but its a sidemount so won't be seen anyways.
b) there looked to be something like a burn in some of the fins near some welds. maybe some splatter or something else? but i do not believe it has done anything to the intergrity of the intercooler as to make it leak
c) the map hole was too large for my map. i don't believe it was the correct size. but i manged to get it working. i used some blue RTV on the metal base plate the map goes into and sits on. that seems to work.
d) i have not pressure or vacuum tested it while on the car but it seems to hold boost just fine i still peak at 20ish psi. the only thing that doesn't look the same is vacuum, instead of getting 18-19 inches of vacuum at idle i'm getting more like 16 inches at idle. but when i did some full throttle runs and left off, vacuum went all the way to 20-21ish inches of vacuum like normal. 
e) the install was pretty straight forward, had to remove the front bumper and i went ahead and removed the passenger side headlight to gain easier access. i think someone else mentioned this trick but i will say it too. its easier to get the upper intercooler pipe on the intercooler by removing it first from the intake manifold and putting it on the intercooler then putting it back on the intake manifold. Amazingly i did not have to trim anything off my bumper. the body lines are not perfect but if i had trimmed the half inch to inch out of the bumper it would have been perfect

so i will be driving like this until i get some time during the week to actually vacuum and pressure test everything. but i do hope if that hole/ burnt spot in the intercooler fins ever do give or start leaking the guys at boostfactory will be willing to do something about it. i still would have like the correct size map hole since i provided the vw and bosche part #'s for my map, so i think i'll take the time to measure, with an inside micrometer, the diameter of my map hole.
if anyone has any questions they can IM me or call me via 404-488-6595 or email me at [email protected]
D



_Modified by don5504 at 7:48 PM 4-22-2006_


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (don5504)*

The IC will not affect your idle vac at all in any way. You'll have to look elsewhere for that issue.


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (SnowGTI2003)*

but thats the only difference that i have made is the intercooler. i'm not saying thats the issue but if i had a leak though that could be whats creating the vacuum leak map from the map sensor heck i dunno. i'll just have to find it. but thats why i'm going to test it later on in the week as stated above
D


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (don5504)*

ok i have discovered where the leak was coming from. like i suspected it was at the map sensor hole. but i have since corrected that. I fabricated a plate that goes over the original base that my map sensor can sit on. By doing this the vacuum problem i described earlier has gone away and is back to where its was before. as far as performance is concerned honestly i can not tell a difference between now and having the small leak. because i was still boosting 20-21ish psi with the leak and still now without the leak. there were some minor stuff that had to be dealt with but considering the price its nothing that i wouldn't do again. I would definitely recommend it to other people, now my only conern is the burn/hole in the fins themselves. like i stated before its holding fine now but if that spot was to ever give and start leaking i hope boostfactory would do something about it since that is how it was sent to me by them.
also i went and measured the size of the map hole in my stock side mount and its basically 14mm 
D


_Modified by don5504 at 8:06 PM 4-23-2006_


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (don5504)*

Testing available here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2575455
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by SnowGTI2003 at 9:09 AM 4-25-2006_


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (SnowGTI2003)*

is that your way of saying search?








D


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (don5504)*


_Quote, originally posted by *don5504* »_is that your way of saying search?








D

Having a slow morning. Fixed now.


----------



## Mimi03GTI (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: (SnowGTI2003)*

My BF Sidemount has been reliable thus far. I'm pleased with that big sucker.


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (BoostFactory)*

what is the story with the MAP bung? does it leak? or was that a one time deal? i would like to know because i'm considering ordering soon.


_Modified by mschulte at 10:23 PM 5-1-2006_


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (mschulte)*

No leaks here.


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (SnowGTI2003)*

back from the dead








just an update, my IC is still bad a$$. I <3 no heatsoak http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif BF is gettin more money from me this week too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eatsyellowsnow (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

how do i order one? my IM's do not work. please email me [email protected]


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (eatsyellowsnow)*

Adjust your pop up blocker,that should get your IMs working.


----------



## eatsyellowsnow (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

IMs are still wierd when loading but, IM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (vwgti4)*

UGH another part i have to buy, but it sure beats a big ol FMIC.


----------



## livesoundz (Aug 24, 2005)

how long is the turnaround time from ordering to being shipped? i may be getting one this summer if i can work on a BFSM fund.


----------



## apr2009gti (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (livesoundz)*

I'm curious as well? Looking to put on on my TDI


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (livesoundz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *livesoundz* »_how long is the turnaround time from ordering to being shipped? i may be getting one this summer if i can work on a BFSM fund.

I'm going on week 3 or 4... should be here soon though. Chuck has a broken arm.


----------



## JacksSmirkingRevenge (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_I'm going on week 3 or 4... should be here soon though. Chuck has a broken arm.
 I'm now on my 4th week. I heard it was his leg he broke.


----------



## apr2009gti (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (JacksSmirkingRevenge)*

They guy must skydive or something. I think over a year ago he had something broke and that was the delay..
Oh well at least we know before hand. I once waited 7 months on some rims to come from Japan. The lightest rims I could buy.


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (ryker77)*

these wont fit the TDI


----------



## GraffixWB (Aug 20, 2004)

when r we gonna se one for the b5 a4?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (GraffixWB)*

If chuck needs a B5 A4 stock IC i have one laying in my garage he can have to do measurements.


----------



## apr2009gti (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_these wont fit the TDI

can anybody confirm this? I sure would like to get one.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (JacksSmirkingRevenge)*

Its actually a broken leg







I had surgery a week and a half ago and had a plate and some srews put in)
One cooler went out today,and the rest will be going out today.Sorry about the wait guys.I am just getting up and around again.


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (ryker77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryker77* »_can anybody confirm this? I sure would like to get one.

its a fact


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

There is a guy running one on a TDI.I think he only needed minor mods to make it work.


----------



## apr2009gti (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Trash. I was all set to buy one. 
Don't want to spend/waste the 300 extra bucks it cost to get a eurogear FMIC.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (ryker77)*

Do you have any pics of the top of your stock cooler?If someone can come up with pics I will make one for the TDI guys.


----------



## urscrewed14 (Mar 16, 2005)

*map size*

so im confused was the hole for the map fixed to fit both size maps or is it still only for the larger map size? and if so how do you get the smaller map to fit?


----------



## black2001aww (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: map size (urscrewed14)*

Geez now my interest is peaked. So is anyone in hear running 23psi to redline or running an APR stage3 or 3+ kit with this? I have the EVOMS right now and it works great, it just doesn't fit behind my Euro bumper so well. I can sell my FMIC easily to one of the local kids. So any BT or stage3 guys with this CHIME UP! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: map size (urscrewed14)*

When you order the cooler you need to get the part # off your map sensor and I'll get you the proper size hole.


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: map size (slappynuts)*

i couldn't find this IC on the website. do we just email you guys directly or IM or call? do you have a location near Boston?


----------



## apr2009gti (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_Do you have any pics of the top of your stock cooler?If someone can come up with pics I will make one for the TDI guys.

tryolsport sells one SMIC that fits all engines. Should be the same.
They have pics on there website.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: map size (black2001aww)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black2001aww* »_Geez now my interest is peaked. So is anyone in hear running 23psi to redline or running an APR stage3 or 3+ kit with this? I have the EVOMS right now and it works great, it just doesn't fit behind my Euro bumper so well. I can sell my FMIC easily to one of the local kids. So any BT or stage3 guys with this CHIME UP! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have the apr stage 3 kit with a tyrol sport ug smic which is similiar to the bf smic and it works great. I had the apr fmic which also worked well but took up a bunch of room and wasnt the stealthy look I wanted.


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: map size (skydaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydaman* »_I have the apr stage 3 kit with a tyrol sport ug smic which is similiar to the bf smic and it works great. I had the apr fmic which also worked well but took up a bunch of room and wasnt the stealthy look I wanted.

dont you work? lol


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: map size (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_dont you work? lol

its a holiday!


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: map size (skydaman)*

Everyone who has not recieved your coolers!
You need to IM me with either your map sensor size or part # from the MAP sensor.The MAP sensor is the little black piece on the top of the cooler and should have a # that begins with 038-906-something.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: map size (slappynuts)*

When you order the coolers make sure we have your map sensor info in your paypal preferably.


----------



## mynameisj (May 23, 2006)

*Re: map size (slappynuts)*

This might help the 20th/GLI guys. I called a VW dealer and wrestled the part number from them (they were very unwilling to give it out, told them I give them LOTS of business and then it was suddenly okay







)
P/N# 038-906-051 Price: 127.05 
Edit: I gave them my VIN (2003 20th) to do the p/n search for. I'm going to assume that the p/n is universal for all 20ths.. cant guarantee GLI's tho


_Modified by mynameisj at 2:37 PM 5-31-2006_


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: map size (mynameisj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mynameisj* »_This might help the 20th/GLI guys. I called a VW dealer and wrestled the part number from them (they were very unwilling to give it out, told them I give them LOTS of business and then it was suddenly okay







)
P/N# 038-906-051 Price: 127.05 
Edit: I gave them my VIN (2003 20th) to do the p/n search for. I'm going to assume that the p/n is universal for all 20ths.. cant guarantee GLI's tho

_Modified by mynameisj at 2:37 PM 5-31-2006_

The reason they needed the vin is because there is a split in the 2003 20th cars.I found this out the hard way already.Thanks for trying to help out though.The effort is much appreciated.


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

hey chuck how u find out about the vin split????


----------



## Dr. Hank McCoy (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

I was taking out my sound proofing after work, and TADA, there it is.
The MAP sensor is right below the passenger-side HL. Follow the TB hose, and @ the end of it, rach dere, MAP sensor P/N.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_hey chuck how u find out about the vin split????









Those who already know everything will never be the best


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_Its actually a broken leg







I had surgery a week and a half ago and had a plate and some srews put in)
One cooler went out today,and the rest will be going out today.Sorry about the wait guys.I am just getting up and around again.

Ouch!







Bummer, Chuck.







Here's to you recovering quickly.

















_Modified by briang at 10:46 PM 6-1-2006_


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (briang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briang* »_
Ouch!







Bummer, Chuck.







Here's to you recovering quickly.
















_Modified by briang at 10:46 PM 6-1-2006_

Yea.I had both bones in my lower leg screwed and plated togher on about the 10th.I have a new guy at the shop full time and I was also able to work 22hrs in the last two days as well(gota get everybody their stuff).
Starting saturday I have to finish a few cars to get ready for the big show( I can still get in 80 or so hours before the show).
I'll drink that beer now







(good night).


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Now that is dedication to work! I don't know if I would be putting in that many hours after a serious injury, but I know what it's like running your own business. Here's a







for you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Pimpovic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpovic* »_Now that is dedication to work! I don't know if I would be putting in that many hours after a serious injury, but I know what it's like running your own business. Here's a







for you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I do what I can.


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_Those who already know everything will never be the best









chuck i hate to tell you, but i am kinda big deal around here!


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_
chuck i hate to tell you, but i am kinda big deal around here!

So that makes you a big richard then, eh?


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

Question for those who have installed this - - - - do you use the shroud again or scrap it?


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (bestos02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bestos02* »_Question for those who have installed this - - - - do you use the shroud again or scrap it?

Modify the shroud to fit. Takes some cutting, but is worth it. I've seen improved cool-down times with the shroud in place.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (SnowGTI2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SnowGTI2003* »_
Modify the shroud to fit. Takes some cutting, but is worth it. I've seen improved cool-down times with the shroud in place.

It is a good idea.If you make anything concentrate on a tight fit under the frame rail and under the bottom of the cooler.


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks. getting money for chip and SMIC next 2 weeks.


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_It is a good idea.If you make anything concentrate on a tight fit under the frame rail and under the bottom of the cooler.

Exactly. I also used thick neoprene foam tape around the perimeter of the IC and butted the shroud up against it. Nice airtight fit.
I'm still extremely pleased with this IC.


----------



## urscrewed14 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (SnowGTI2003)*

mine next mine next


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (urscrewed14)*

I believe I will be making a shroud out of fiberglass in the next few weeks. I'll be sure to post pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

Order count.
8


----------



## urscrewed14 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

il give you a nut if you make mine real pretty


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (urscrewed14)*

I ordered my late last night after i had been drinking!!!! Can't wait until it comes!!! How long does it take??? I know you build them as they are ordered and all just antsy.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (mschulte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mschulte* »_I ordered my late last night after i had been drinking!!!! Can't wait until it comes!!! How long does it take??? I know you build them as they are ordered and all just antsy.
















Just so you didnt nail any fat chicks.


----------



## Dr. Hank McCoy (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
Just so you didnt nail any fat chicks.

"Fat women need luv too...they just gotta pay!"
I can't wait for mine too. Fat chick I mean. What is a SMIC???


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (gtfli1)*

That would be Side Mount Intercooler


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_That would be Side Mount Intercooler

I should start charging royalties for that shot


----------



## Dr. Hank McCoy (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_That would be Side Mount Intercooler

















Oh man! I thought you were selling fat chicks!








Oh well. I guess I'll just have to see what you send me and hope I can use it.








(I forgot the 1.8t forum is the one place I don't post like a dipsiht in







)









_WhiteG60_ who's TB hose is that???


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
Just so you didnt nail any fat chicks.

I left my beer goggles







at the house so no fat chicks were bothered. back to question, how long does it take to make it and ship it?


----------



## urscrewed14 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (mschulte)*

holy **** that thing is huge... thank god someones gonna help me install that thing







then off to test it on my road trip


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (urscrewed14)*

nobody knows how long it takes for them to build and ship them?


----------



## Come Original (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (mschulte)*

I havnt read all 14 pages but does anyone have a picture of this installed with a bumper, I would imagine its more visible since its about 2 times thicker and closer to the bumper.


----------



## urscrewed14 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (mschulte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mschulte* »_nobody knows how long it takes for them to build and ship them? 

it really depends on how many are ordered and how backed up they are, but I've been told somewhere around 2 weeks is what I should expect


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (urscrewed14)*

thank you! i haven't gotten any responses from the boostfactory people.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (mschulte)*

BF http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (inivid)*

I should be recieving the cores early this week.They will ship out shortly after that.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (gtfli1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtfli1* »_
_WhiteG60_ who's TB hose is that???

GHL. However, if i were to do it again, the EuroJet is $50 cheaper.


----------



## urscrewed14 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_









It looks like slappy's got a thing for red heads/blonds


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (urscrewed14)*

I acutally likme the asian girls.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Freckles are hot. You should put a wig and some freckles on an IC.... I'd buy another one then.


----------



## Tyrannicide (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (Comeorigional_0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Comeorigional_0* »_ I havnt read all 14 pages but does anyone have a picture of this installed with a bumper, I would imagine its more visible since its about 2 times thicker and closer to the bumper. 

it's a little more visible, but only if you are on your hands and knees in front of the car. under the hood the top of the ic sticks out a bit more than the stock piece, but again it's nothing you would notice unless you knew what you were looking for. 
had mine in for a while now and no complaints http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Tyrannicide at 2:59 PM 6-12-2006_


_Modified by Tyrannicide at 3:00 PM 6-12-2006_


----------



## Dr. Hank McCoy (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_I acutally likme the asian girls.

Then we shoulda discussed me giving you one of my cousins for the IC then!!!!







Why didn't you tell me!!!!????


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_I should be recieving the cores early this week.They will ship out shortly after that.









chuck, arnt these girls a little to young for ya!


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_
chuck, arnt these girls a little to young for ya!









Love is ageless


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

redheads make my pee pee go doing








but usually they are crazy


----------



## urscrewed14 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_I acutally likme the asian girls.

haha i actually have a lot of those, come over to rutgers


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

_Modified by Pimpovic at 9:06 PM 6-13-2006_


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Pimpovic)*

that one chick needs to wash her hair.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (inivid)*

It was a rainy crappy day so expect that


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


----------



## urscrewed14 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

so hows mine coming out?







that suckers going in sometime next week







i heatsoaked so bad today it wouldnt bring me past 10pds of boost


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (urscrewed14)*

i know that feeling. i can cook eggs on my intake mani after a couple minutes into boost. even with my lil pea shooter k03.


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (inivid)*

I don't have time for 14 pages of mostly useless comments. 
Did you guys develop a core for the Beetle that doesn't require trimming the bumper? Thanks


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (prettygood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prettygood* »_I don't have time for 14 pages of mostly useless comments.

and yours sure was a useful comment.








if you would have read the damn thread full of useless comments (







), you would know that on page 6, Chuck posted that he'd give a huge discount to whoever helped him develop a cooler for the beetle. on the same page, Scarab_Beetle told Chuck that he was going to do measurements and submit the dimentions to him. shoot chuck a PM (slappynuts) for an update. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
next time read the thread or shoot the OP a PM before you come off like an arrogant ass.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (inivid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid* »_
and yours sure was a useful comment.








if you would have read the damn thread full of useless comments (







), you would know that on page 6, Chuck posted that he'd give a huge discount to whoever helped him develop a cooler for the beetle. on the same page, Scarab_Beetle told Chuck that he was going to do measurements and submit the dimentions to him. shoot chuck a PM (slappynuts) for an update. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
next time read the thread or shoot the OP a PM before you come off like an arrogant ass.































.... nice


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Arrogant is a big word. Don't hurt yourself. 
I say the posts about development on page 6, and stopped reading after page 9. The only bit of info was a "we want to develop one" a couple months ago. Nowhere does it say "We have one" as I need to know. 
Why don't you let the businessman decide if he wants to respond to my question. He is really the only one I care to hear from in this thread.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (prettygood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prettygood* »_Arrogant is a big word. Don't hurt yourself.

mmmmmkay. it's a big word if you say so, squirt.








chuck is an excellent businessman and will respond to your PMs. i don't understand why you chose to post on a public thread if he is the only person you wanted to hear from. i would have gone straight to the source, but that's just me.









again. pm chuck and he'll gladly give you an update.


----------



## urscrewed14 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (inivid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid* »_
i don't understand why you chose to post on a public thread if he is the only person you wanted to hear from. i would have gone straight to the source, but that's just me.









Haha I think that would go for me as well







... People are so smart these days I swear


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (urscrewed14)*

PM sent.
Of course there are some customers that believe they were wronged. This happens with every business. It's impossible to make some people happy. 
In my experience, Boost Factory are good people. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by NS01GTI at 7:51 AM 6-16-2006_


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (NS01GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NS01GTI* »_PM sent.
Of course there are some customers that believe they were wronged. This happens with every business. It's impossible to make some people happy. 
In my experience, Boost Factory are good people. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by NS01GTI at 7:51 AM 6-16-2006_

If uou have any of this info on customers that were wronged hit me up on IM.
10,962 in on the group buy


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_10,962 in on the group buy









best group buy evaaaar! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (inivid)*

What I meant was that you can't keep everybody happy, and at some point every business has customer that aren't 100% happy. While they're entitled to their opinion, it certainly doesn't mean that they're correct. Any of my experiences with BF, or talking to people who have dealt with BF has been positive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I want in on that GB.


----------



## 20V-2.0GLI (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (BoostFactory)*

How does the BFSMIC compare to Forgemotorsport's SMIC since they are in the same price range?


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (20V-2.0GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V-2.0GLI* »_How does the BFSMIC compare to Forgemotorsport's SMIC since they are in the same price range?

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (20V-2.0GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V-2.0GLI* »_How does the BFSMIC compare to Forgemotorsport's SMIC since they are in the same price range?

here is a helpful answer... forge does about the same as stock. the intercooler they use isnt as efficent as a bar and plate found in the BFSMIC. some say the forge is a waste of $$. (i have no 1st hand experience with forge)


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (beachball6)*

is there an official group buy or is this just some sort of joke designed to torture an unwitting fool like me? count me in


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (yum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yum* »_is there an official group buy or is this just some sort of joke designed to torture an unwitting fool like me? count me in









These are available at the regular everyday low price of $525 shipped.


----------



## mynameisj (May 23, 2006)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (slappynuts)*

I placed my order on 5/31, when can I expect it to be ready?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (mynameisj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mynameisj* »_I placed my order on 5/31, when can I expect it to be ready?











You should get it today or tomorrow.


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (slappynuts)*

<3 BF


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

slappy, i will have the $ within the next 2 weeks. so does this IC come with 1 tab or 2? and is that 1 on backside and 1 on front, or both on frontside?


----------



## jdamico426 (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Is Th BFSMIC... A better Choice than a FMIC
Whats the Efficency difference?


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (jdamico426)*

I'm tryign to order one but you said to pm you the numbers from my map sensor to make sure if I'm going to have issues with the size of the map.
Me want so bad


----------



## mynameisj (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (sh{}e)*

Im so excited














I still need to install my boost guage. I want to do before and after readings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2006)

where can I get one? Damn 10 page threads







. (Question is referenced to that big-ass intercooler on the front page). This would be for a 2002 1.8T B6 btw








flip


----------



## jdamico426 (Jun 10, 2006)

What si the difference in Efficency between a FMIC and this BFSMIC


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (jdamico426)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdamico426* »_
What si the difference in Efficency between a FMIC and this BFSMIC

If it was a race it would be too close to call.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_where can I get one? Damn 10 page threads







. (Question is referenced to that big-ass intercooler on the front page). This would be for a 2002 1.8T B6 btw








flip

1st post in the thread.


----------



## Come Original (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Comeorigional_0)*

fyi for the people losing sleep over the tabs. i am running without any tabs attatched. zero issues or movement. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*

slappynuts did you receive the part number from me? I pm'd u.


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (beachball6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beachball6* »_fyi for the people losing sleep over the tabs. i am running without any tabs attatched. zero issues or movement. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

0k, just making sure, dont want 525 to fall out in road


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (bestos02)*

remember it connects to the pancake pipe(solid) and the TB(also not going anyplace


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

i as well am remaining tabless


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

Yea the connection is very solid even without tabs. That is how my stocker is being held on now.


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (sh{}e)*

you guys already running this intercooler think you would see much difference with an IC water mister? or is does it fight heatsoak enough that it's pretty much non-existant?


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

non existant


----------



## mynameisj (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

Just got mine today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








































I have 2 questions
I know some aren't running tabs, but just in case I do I'm assuming I drill on the tab that has the black x?
The inside of the tanks has what looks like some resin inside? Is it safe to run some water thru it to get any leftovers out?


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (yum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yum* »_you guys already running this intercooler think you would see much difference with an IC water mister? or is does it fight heatsoak enough that it's pretty much non-existant?

Its performance is very good. Dissipates heat very well. Bell core as the guys from boostfactory told me.


----------



## flanders (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: (mynameisj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mynameisj* »_
The inside of the tanks has what looks like some resin inside? Is it safe to run some water thru it to get any leftovers out?

yep, hose it out...and then take the hair dryer to it so it's totally dry when you install it!


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (flanders)*

got mine today! installing tomorrow i'll let you guys know how it goes.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (mschulte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mschulte* »_got mine today! installing tomorrow i'll let you guys know how it goes.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I expect uneventful(almost boring).


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
I expect uneventful(almost boring).

are you suggesting that i wont be happy with my purchase?


----------



## urscrewed14 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (mschulte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mschulte* »_are you suggesting that i wont be happy with my purchase?

yup id say you have a big fat grin on your face


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (mschulte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mschulte* »_are you suggesting that i wont be happy with my purchase?

Hes saying that the hinstall is so simple that the hardest part is putting the bumper back on.


_Modified by sh{}e at 1:02 PM 6-30-2006_


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (sh{}e)*

I found the hardest part of the install opening the beer bottle. Gawd damn non-twist off caps.


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (SnowGTI2003)*

Ordered mine.


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

awesome, ill be on it when the check is ihere.


----------



## Dr. Hank McCoy (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (bestos02)*

Uneventful install 2x (as soon as I get home)
BF http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mschulte (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (gtfli1)*

now i get it. install was breeze! cheers to a quality product!


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (mschulte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mschulte* »_now i get it. install was breeze! cheers to a quality product!









Wait till you try to heat soak it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
Wait till you try to heat soak it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats what she said!


----------



## NS01GTI (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*

I can't wait to get mine and try it myself.


----------



## Dr. Hank McCoy (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (NS01GTI)*

I did my install last nite. Just a few things from it.
1) To make the install easier make sure you have a Dremel & some cutting discs handy. Cut the radiator shrouding crap. Cut some on the top-side too, cuz I couldn't get ANYTHING to tighten the MAP screws. 
2) The way mine sits (it's NOT budging - and @ this point I'm probably NOT going to mess around too much more w/ placement) - you BRAND NEW BADAZZ side mount is going to hit/rub on your front bumper. Since your Dremel is out, buzz a little bit off.
I dunno how other people did it, but I know - not as a career wrencher, but someone w/ enough competency to do minor things to his car, if you decide to use your Dremel early, it shouldn't take more than 1 hour. But when you're not thinking too much after work, trying to slap it on while there's still daylight, it might be slightly "eventful".


----------



## tateus (May 8, 2005)

*Re: (gtfli1)*

so to more inportant matters,
how do you think its changed the car?


----------



## Dr. Hank McCoy (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (tateus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tateus* »_so to more inportant matters,
how do you think its changed the car?

I grew somewhat accustomed to my boost gauge buzz and ended up never doing anything to fix it. It helps NOW, cuz I can say my 1st few full-boost runs had very little buzzing. To me, that translates into smoother air-flow, especially under full boost.
The turbo sounds much crisper, as is the turbo response. I'll post nothing on butt-dyno cuz I know most people around here want the dyno sheet, but I should be going in for a dyno before the end of summer. 
I'm switching from an APR/Milltek 2.5" TB to a tt stainless. The dyno should show consistent #'s (as a result of the IC) and maybe a change in whp/wtq.
One good "test" was I did a lot of full boost runs (simulating the last time I was @ the strip) and put my hand on the intake mani. Warm to the touch. Last time I was @ the track (during similar weather) - even a second of contact was enough to yank my hand back.
The mani stayed searingly hot the WHOLE rest of the time @ the track. And I was shutting off my car and pushing it to the line. W/ the line, that would equate to being OFF for 25-30 mins between runs. 
I drove almost 30 mins w/ plenty of boost and the mani didn't feel any hotter.
If anyone wants to dispute this somehow, whatever, I'm not going to argue in this post. But that is just a real-world testimonial of what a benefit the BoostFactory sidemount is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Engine chefs, you gotta find somewhere new in the engine bay to cook, cuz w/ the BFSMIC, the mani will NEVER be an option.


----------



## JRjet (Jun 26, 2006)

Where can I buy this BF SMIC? I really want it!
Will it fit a 2004 MK4 Jetta1.8t?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (JRjet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRjet* »_Where can I buy this BF SMIC? I really want it!
Will it fit a 2004 MK4 Jetta1.8t?

IM Slappynuts


----------



## Dr. Hank McCoy (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

Back from the track, post-BFSMIC install.
SOLID, almost roboticly consistent (CRAPPY














) ET's. Never dropped away from a 19-20psi spike down the 1/4.
Warm to hot intake mani after a few back-to-back runs, but NEVER as hot as my last trip.
The power stayed consistent (and so did the still n00b driver







)
BoostFactory http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sterile stork (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (WiLd StAr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WiLd StAr* »_they are actualu both 1.8T intercoolers. first one looks like my GLi intercooler and the other one look like a 02 or 03 one. The 99-03 had the big ones. and then all the GLI, 337's, and 20ths got the little ones. why....... I dont know. Ask vw

FYI 337's got the big ones


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (the_alphabetsez)*

will boostfactory be at waterfest?


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (the_alphabetsez)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_alphabetsez* »_
FYI 337's got the big ones 

as well has some 20ths and glis, there was a vin split......


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (checkdalevel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *checkdalevel* »_will boostfactory be at waterfest? 

I'll be easy to spot.I'll be drunk and running naked through the parking lots.


----------



## Richard Head 2632 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
I'll be easy to spot.I'll be drunk and running naked through the parking lots.

also holding hands with illegal teenage girls!


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (Richard Head 2632)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard Head 2632* »_
also holding hands with illegal teenage girls!















 It's not the holding hands that is illegal...


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (briang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briang* »_ It's not the holding hands that is illegal...
















If you keep quiet brian I'll let you watch


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
If you keep quiet brian I'll let you watch









I'll bring my video camera...


----------



## karleric1 (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: (briang)*

Oh my goodness I just read through every page on this topic. Regardless of Boost Factory, versus, TyrolSport, versus whomever, I just have to say that it's great to see the folks who work hard to give customers a quality product that they believe in and are willing to stake their reputations on it!
In my opinion, the folks that will get my hard earned money are the ones that stand behind their product, REALLY believe in them AND know what they are selling, (and are passionate about them - as witnessed in some of the exchange here). It does show that they are honest, hard-working folks just trying to share some of that passion with us car folks...
Kudos to all you innovators who are constantly working to bring quality, cost-effective aftermarket alternatives to us poor schmucks! May you all prosper!


----------



## roebee94 (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (SnowGTI2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SnowGTI2003* »_I found the hardest part of the install opening the beer bottle. Gawd damn non-twist off caps.

nice gonna order one soon too...


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

ordered mine today! getting custom codes monday


----------



## BenRudman (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (bestos02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bestos02* »_ordered mine today! getting custom codes monday
 good luck someone in the 20th forums is havin big probs with his custom code sw, noones doin crap for him, BTW i heart my BFSMIC,


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (BenRudman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BenRudman* »_ good luck someone in the 20th forums is havin big probs with his custom code sw, noones doin crap for him, BTW i heart my BFSMIC, 

Custom code?


----------



## BenRudman (Jun 27, 2006)

some small SW company chuck, like all other they claim the most HP out of a 1.8t


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

yeah, pretty much, they take my mods and they have different software for each mod. cat, no cat, DP based on size, FPR, IC - take it all into account. company based over in england. office in US in annapolis.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (bestos02)*

So its a guess a tune huh?
No worries.Soon we will be able to tune our own.


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (bestos02)*

sounds sorta like how the WRX guys "pro-tune" on the dyno. never heard of this type of option for the 1.8Ts. i do know of a few shops that offer to dyno tune cars is this a somewhat more generic version, in that they have a more tweaked set of general settings per mod? got any links with info on this "custom code"?
sorry to thread jack. back on topic. the weather is calling for this mod sooner than later and it sounds like everyone is mad happy with theirs. $525 shipped sounds like a friggin dealio. so the turn around time is about 3 weeks from payment to shipment?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (yum)*

That is what we are working on.


----------



## Dr. Hank McCoy (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

_yum_,
Just pretend your 10 years old again. It's December







and your waiting for Xmas. It's around the 4th, and you just sent Santa your wish list that sez "BoostFactory SMIC".
On Xmas (3 weeks from now) instead of a fat guy in a red suit, you wait for the mail man. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif
I ordered the 6/1. _slappy_ shipped out on 6/19. It was on my car 6/23.
Merry Christmas


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

my clock started yesterday! man i need it - after a 2 hour drive with stock IC and stock chip with my mods. i got pulled by a spec V sentra, now that was embarrassing.


----------



## hpb17a (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: (bestos02)*

I bet you'll find that dude on thevboard bragging about it


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (bestos02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bestos02* »_my clock started yesterday! man i need it - after a 2 hour drive with stock IC and stock chip with my mods. i got pulled by a spec V sentra, now that was embarrassing.

you know you're heatsoaking when that happens.


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

my first true experience, bought car in january and it hot over here now!
and man, the thing just felt sluggish, i got some $ and got the IC ordered


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (BoostFactory)*

I'm ordering obe for my B5 1.8T. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SouthWest_VW_K2 (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

how does this fit into a MKIII?


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (SouthWest_VW_K2)*

You mean mkIII with a 1.8t swap? Should be able to fit. Only thing is custom piping.


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (bestos02)*

You still shouldn't be that slow. My buddies GTI with turbo back and CAI intake was damn fast. Not even chipped. 
Ouch. I don't like Spec V's. They annoy me for some reason.


----------



## UNBANHetzen (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (Pimpovic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpovic* »_You still shouldn't be that slow. My buddies GTI with turbo back and CAI intake was damn fast. Not even chipped. 
Ouch. I don't like Spec V's. They annoy me for some reason.

The IAT from a heat soaked stock SMIC can zap A LOT more power than you think, and that's BEFORE limp mode.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (UNBANHetzen)*

Everybody has their best hp that they have ever achieved.With the restriction involved that I have measured I would expect a few hp more.Because the motronic has its own built in boost controll and will try to max a stock cooler, I would expect much better throttle response(from what I have heard this is huge) and better hard driveability.


----------



## BenRudman (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_Everybody has their best hp that they have ever achieved.With the restriction involved that I have measured I would expect a few hp more.Because the motronic has its own built in boost controll and will try to max a stock cooler, I would expect much better throttle response(from what I have heard this is huge) and better hard driveability.

what i experienced exactly, BTW chuck this is Richard Head or jerm from 42, they love to ban me, 13 screen names in 3 years and goin strong!


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpovic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpovic* »_You still shouldn't be that slow. My buddies GTI with turbo back and CAI intake was damn fast. Not even chipped. 
Ouch. I don't like Spec V's. They annoy me for some reason.

Thats because they dont have much of a tq spike and they have LSD + decent tires. Most of time we won't get traction. This is where LSD+tires are a good upgrade to consider.


----------



## SouthWest_VW_K2 (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: (SouthWest_VW_K2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SouthWest_VW_K2* »_how does this fit into a MKIII?

_Quote, originally posted by *SouthWest_VW_K2* »_how does this fit into a MKIII?

_Quote, originally posted by *SouthWest_VW_K2* »_how does this fit into a MKIII?

_Quote, originally posted by *SouthWest_VW_K2* »_how does this fit into a MKIII?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (SouthWest_VW_K2)*

Its not made for a mk3 so who knows if it will fit.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

we got nice FMIC's from precision if you want it for a mk3. Unless you want to try it on your mk3


----------



## LeWolfGti (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

Can someone get me a direct link to purchase this?








Cant seem to find it...








Thanks All http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr. Hank McCoy (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (LeWolfGti)*

I PM'd _slappynuts_. I think most people do.








ALSO,
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2680867
^^^^
A (currently) one page thread about the BF! SMIC w/ cameos by _slappy_ himself.


----------



## LeWolfGti (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: (gtfli1)*

Thanks Man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (LeWolfGti)*

If you have any other questions I am the one who makes them.


----------



## LeWolfGti (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Ok Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ill probably get back to you by the end of the week on this. (Paycheck)
Meanwhile i should check to see what size sensor i have?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (LeWolfGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeWolfGti* »_Ok Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ill probably get back to you by the end of the week on this. (Paycheck)
Meanwhile i should check to see what size sensor i have?

Yes.You should be able to look down at the top of the sensor on the cooler and get the part# off of it.


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

yes, i got my number off of that - snappy, 2 questions
1. is the new MAP location pretty much the same or different (meaning do i need to do any wiring extensions)?
2. is the turn around about 3 weeks?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (bestos02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bestos02* »_yes, i got my number off of that - snappy, 2 questions
1. is the new MAP location pretty much the same or different (meaning do i need to do any wiring extensions)?
2. is the turn around about 3 weeks?

The location of the map is stock.Usually we get them shippend within two weeks.I make these things in batches and you may get them in a few days after ordering.I do what I can t keep things as timely as possible,but it is that time of year.


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks. i know, it is busy


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (bestos02)*

All coolers should be shipped tomorrow.I spent the day today finishing up all the end tanks.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Hope you didn't spend all day working. It is the 4th Of July, after all! I do have to know though, did you start your "4th Of July" drinking before, during, or after you finished the end tanks up?








*i keeed. i keeeeed*


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

kick ass - the ride needs it, july heat in the mid 90s is boggin me down,


----------



## Dr. Hank McCoy (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (bestos02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bestos02* »_kick ass - the ride needs it, july heat in the mid 90s is boggin me down,

High 80's and







hot in IL this long weekend. 20 PSI spikes and plenty of pulling power ALL DAY!!!!!!!
BF! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(I like how you got called snappy too.







_snappynuts_)


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (inivid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid* »_Hope you didn't spend all day working. It is the 4th Of July, after all! I do have to know though, did you start your "4th Of July" drinking before, during, or after you finished the end tanks up?








*i keeed. i keeeeed*










I pretty much worked on these all weekend.They will all be sent today.


----------



## urscrewed14 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

anyone have a writeup for this? looks like i'll be using tyrol's writeup







if no one does, besides the parts that are common sense of course like taking off the bumper and light


----------



## Dr. Hank McCoy (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (urscrewed14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urscrewed14* »_anyone have a writeup for this? looks like i'll be using tyrol's writeup







if no one does, besides the parts that are common sense of course like taking off the bumper and light









What ya don't like mine??? I'll put a dyno in it soon (I hope!)

_Quote, originally posted by *gtfli1* »_I PM'd _slappynuts_. I think most people do.








ALSO,
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2680867
^^^^
A (currently) one page thread about the BF! SMIC w/ cameos by _slappy_ himself.


----------



## GraffixWB (Aug 20, 2004)

were still waiting for the B5/B6 A4 version. !!!!


----------



## urscrewed14 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (gtfli1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtfli1* »_What ya don't like mine??? I'll put a dyno in it soon (I hope!)

hah actually read that before and was looking for it again but couldn't find it through the 17 pgs of


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (urscrewed14)*

When you guys send me the part # for the map sensors,please give me either 038 906 051,038 906 051a,038 906 051b,038 906 051c,or 038 906 051d.


----------



## Dr. Hank McCoy (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_When you guys send me the part # for the map sensors,please give me either 038 906 051,038 906 051a,038 906 051b,038 906 051c,or 038 906 051d.

Just go to your passenger side HL, peak down a little closer to the passenger fender, there's part # staring right back atcha on a black thing w/ 2 screws. That's what he's looking for. Cake!


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (gtfli1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtfli1* »_
Just go to your passenger side HL, peak down a little closer to the passenger fender, there's part # staring right back atcha on a black thing w/ 2 screws. That's what he's looking for. Cake!









Yep, easy to see. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LeWolfGti (Dec 12, 2005)

I have a question regarding the eurojet or similar IC to TB hoses....
As far as the hose is concerned... it should be the same for stock and BF, correct? 
Just dont want to have to modify the hose in some way and then find out it wont work with the upgraded IC.








Thanks...


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (LeWolfGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeWolfGti* »_I have a question regarding the eurojet or similar IC to TB hoses....
As far as the hose is concerned... it should be the same for stock and BF, correct? 
Just dont want to have to modify the hose in some way and then find out it wont work with the upgraded IC.








Thanks...









Yes.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Ragi Elias !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You need to contact me ASAP!!!!


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: (GraffixWB)*


_Quote »_...we're still waiting for the B5/B6 A4 version!!!!

Hey Thanks Man! You just saved me reading 16 pages of....








Paul & slappynuts...if you ever get hungry














and see a market for B5/B6 intercoolers, please start a new thread about them.
Thanks


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Electron Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Electron Man* »_
Hey Thanks Man! You just saved me reading 16 pages of....








Paul & slappynuts...if you ever get hungry














and see a market for B5/B6 intercoolers, please start a new thread about them.
Thanks
















Do all the audi cars have the small map sensors?I will have one in the shop later this week for a turbo system and could at that point make one.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Electron Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Electron Man* »_
Hey Thanks Man! You just saved me reading 16 pages of....








Paul & slappynuts...if you ever get hungry














and see a market for B5/B6 intercoolers, please start a new thread about them.
Thanks
















As soon as the guys turbo gets here we will have manifolds and intercoolers for the B5/B6 as well.


----------



## markwaddle (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Does anyone know where I can get info on how these install, fit and perform on TDIs?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (markwaddle)*

You would need to pull out your stock cooler and take a few pictures of the top of the cooler and send them to me.Then I can make one that needs no modifications.


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

maybe i missed it, but i am installing this friday at my roomates family shop with lift (yeah!) but i am curious about trimming this shroud.
right now i dont know cause i havent seen it, i just do not like to go in unprepared. if there are any pictures of trimming the shroud or how some of you who have the shoud and new IC, that would be helpful. thanks.


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (bestos02)*

I didn't take any pics of the shroud trimming process, but DO go get some neoprene foam tape (weather stripping tape) to seal the perimeter of the shroud against the IC. The foam will also fill in any cuts that aren't so umm... perfect.
It's just a cut, fit, cut, fit, cut, fit process. Repeat until happy.


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

is that a walmart or lowes item?


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (bestos02)*

Up here in Canada it can be found in Canadian Tire or Home Depot. So I imagine Lowes should have it. This is the stuff I'm talking about: http://www.foamtapes.net/shop/neoprene.jsp
Get the nice thick stuff for a nice seal.
Then do this with it:


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks, big help. that is a good pic too - shows me what to cut on plastic above IC as well. thanks!


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (bestos02)*

I cut out more than I needed to from the fiber/plastic rad support. Well chewed out is more like it....


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (SnowGTI2003)*

Are the numbers written on the Map flange the thread size for the bolts for that? (I lost my stock bolts a long long time ago)


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

yes.


----------



## RexPelagi (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Forgive me if this was covered, I didn't want to look through 18 pages, but does anyone have logs of this on a gt28rs or some other sort of BT?
Would this support that kind of turbo or is it going to be heatsoaked quickly?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (RexPelagi)*

There are people running this with much larger turbos than that.Everyone seems to have results on par with most front mounts.
I'm sure someone will chime in here.


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (RexPelagi)*

GT2871 here. It's just fine with that turbo. Just make sure you get a proper duct to the IC from the bumper and you're gold.


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (SnowGTI2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SnowGTI2003* »_GT2871 here. It's just fine with that turbo. Just make sure you get a proper duct to the IC from the bumper and you're gold.

someone should make me one.... pm me.


----------



## hpb17a (Aug 27, 2004)

*re*

So I fixed a nasty boost leak that I had and now I can say for sure that this SMIC is the ****e. It's almost 90 here today and the car pulls hard from when I leave my home until I get to work 30 miles away http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: re (hpb17a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hpb17a* »_So I fixed a nasty boost leak that I had and now I can say for sure that this SMIC is the ****e. It's almost 90 here today and the car pulls hard from when I leave my home until I get to work 30 miles away http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Happy guy


----------



## k04MK4 (Jul 8, 2006)

<3
got a new name yet again guys, i was looking forward to meet chuck and or paul at wf but didnt







i almost traded my 42DD shirt to kyle at eip for a BF shirt so how about it chuck or paul, iill send you a 42 shirt for a BF one!


----------



## markwaddle (Aug 6, 2003)

where in the heck do i buy one of these? i don't see it on boostfactory.net?


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

pm slappy nuts


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (beachball6)*


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

i called him Snappy in my haste for BF!SMIC!







installing mine today at roomates dad's shop!!!!! woohoo.


----------



## Dr. Hank McCoy (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (bestos02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bestos02* »_i called him Snappy in my haste for BF!SMIC!







installing mine today at roomates dad's shop!!!!! woohoo.

9/32" socket and a long flathead screwdriver is KEY!!!!
W/ that "rigged" set up, I woulda probably cut my install time into NOTHING.
It's for undoing the hose clamps.
If you've trimmed stuff w/ a Dremel before, then that's ANOTHER key part. 
Now that I've done mine if any locals asked me for help installing there's, I'd tell them to sit back and hold my







while I did the entire install in under 30 mins.








YUP, it's THAT easy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (k04MK4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k04MK4* »_<3
got a new name yet again guys, i was looking forward to meet chuck and or paul at wf but didnt







i almost traded my 42DD shirt to kyle at eip for a BF shirt so how about it chuck or paul, iill send you a 42 shirt for a BF one!

It's funny that you mention that. Kyle kept staring at us last year because we had "BF!" shirts on. Kyle chased us and asked if he could get one. We said yes but we needed to know what was so funny that he was always laughing. So it turns out that he thought that BF stood for Brother Friendly.








That was pretty damn funny.
Didnt have a booth this year as we were focusing on other things, but i did show up to the show on sunday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul


----------



## k04MK4 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
It's funny that you mention that. Kyle kept staring at us last year because we had "BF!" shirts on. Kyle chased us and asked if he could get one. We said yes but we needed to know what was so funny that he was always laughing. So it turns out that he thought that BF stood for Brother Friendly.








That was pretty damn funny.
Didnt have a booth this year as we were focusing on other things, but i did show up to the show on sunday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul


well me and evan will trade u 42 shirts for BF shirts!!! afterall i did buy a SMIC!


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (k04MK4)*

I am all out of BF! shirts at the moment.


----------



## dat (Oct 1, 2003)

*what do i need?*

ok, so went ahead and ordered the SMIC today.








can you guys let me know exactly what i'll need to get this sucker on? i've never even taken off the bumer before to look around. i saw that people are using foam tape for the edges of the SMIC, what else will i need in way of clamps and stuff like that? i want to be ready to put it on before it gets here.
thanks.


----------



## k04MK4 (Jul 8, 2006)

anyone have pics of there trimmed air duct?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (k04MK4)*

Thats a good question.Anybody?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Can I make a friendly suggestion? Consider threading the holes for like, M6 or something instead of 12-24. I went to home depot and the ONLY 12-24 stuff they had was about 3/4" too long and I had to cut the bolt, and they are flat head machine screws. If it was M6 or M4 yo can use nice stainless allen screws readily available as they OEM bolts for almost everything on the motor are the same.


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

still havent installed mine, wating for roomtes dads shop - but why cant we use a bolt and nut to fasten the tab?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (bestos02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bestos02* »_still havent installed mine, wating for roomtes dads shop - but why cant we use a bolt and nut to fasten the tab?

I'm talking for the map sensor.


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*









heres myne with a k04-20....exept now i have the upper IC pipe wraped... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

My map flange already has the 2 screws in it - they look fine, maybe a tad long, but not by much, you saying they wont work?


----------



## Fuze911 (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: (bestos02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bestos02* »_My map flange already has the 2 screws in it - they look fine, maybe a tad long, but not by much, you saying they wont work?

myne did


----------



## VRx6 (Jun 9, 2000)

I just placed my order. Can't wait to put this thing on. Thanks BF.


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (VRx6)*

I have the money. Cant decide between this or a good fmic. 
Ran the car hard 2nd gear 3rd gear pulls. The stock smic is pretty hot to the touch and I have the air duct and audi tt vent mod. What is the stock IC problem? Is that it cant dissipate heat as good or the air flow just not hitting it from its location?
This is the reason why I've been contemplating between fmic and smic. Before I had the evoms and ran the car hard and would come home right after a hard pull and it was cool to the touch.
How many here do a hard pull and check the IC to see if its hot? Based on answers this will lean me towards either the BFSMIC or EJFMIC


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Fuze911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fuze911* »_
myne did

Mine didn't have screws in it... so i got screwed


----------



## GLI_1.8T (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (sh{}e)*

Has anyone actually done back to back to back dyno runs with the bfsmic? Im curious to see how much if any power was lost between each run whether on stock or bt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (GLI_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_1.8T* »_Has anyone actually done back to back to back dyno runs with the bfsmic? Im curious to see how much if any power was lost between each run whether on stock or bt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes and it was little to none. the person should chime in a few.


----------



## k04MK4 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

215, 211, 213 whp back, back to back
ill redyno when my ko420kit goes on


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (k04MK4)*

Thanks, didn't know what screename you'd have by now








Paul


----------



## k04MK4 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

My next name is gonna be "ModFriendlyNow"


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (k04MK4)*

IF I paypal the money now. How long till I get the bfsmic?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (sh{}e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh{}e* »_IF I paypal the money now. How long till I get the bfsmic?

~ 2 weeks


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
~ 2 weeks


----------



## k04MK4 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
~ 2 weeks

goin out ATP stylezzzzz, only i know you guys keep your word!


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (k04MK4)*

I was planning on getting the equalizer kit but somebody was having heatsoak problems with the k04 and bfsmic. It sounded like air wasnt hitting the smic at all. 
Is this something that I need to worry about?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (sh{}e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh{}e* »_I was planning on getting the equalizer kit but somebody was having heatsoak problems with the k04 and bfsmic. It sounded like air wasnt hitting the smic at all. 
Is this something that I need to worry about?

No, his problemt urned out to be his n75 valve, not the IC.


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (sh{}e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh{}e* »_I was planning on getting the equalizer kit but somebody was having heatsoak problems with the k04 and bfsmic. It sounded like air wasnt hitting the smic at all. 
Is this something that I need to worry about?


booo that man ^

yup definatly because there was nothing else contributing to the heatsoak.


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*

I read the post bout the n75 being the problem. I was concerned with what beachball was experiencing. Even though he is in a hot state.
Beachball are there any logs you can get?


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (sh{}e)*

ive done alot of logs. my temps at 40ish+ are always <50. as a run goes they will hit 60ish and then drop a few seconds off throttle.
please understand it was 91* out yesterday i drove to the track waited in the lane 5mins then ran then waited 10. i didnt provide the best conditions for cool intake temps. any IC will get hot at idle.
this IC works end of story.


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (beachball6)*

IC job is to help keep it at ambient temps. Other than that I know it works though and I will probably get.


----------



## urscrewed14 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (sh{}e)*

i've been running this thing for about a month now and all I can say is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and constantly have a big







... i wouldve never expected it to run this well even in the midst of summer... its been in the 100's here lately and my car feels like its in the dead of winter... so kudos to BF!







I just wish I did this waaaay before, had I only known how much of a difference it really was... can you say throttle response


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

got it done last night, by dark. man getting off the bumper was cake - 
i messed up the tongue that opens the hood, i got it fixed for now with zip ties but it ugly, gotta order a new one. 
had to really cut the shroud down - because when it was between the IC and the bumper - the bumper would not fit right, finally cut enough off so that only the left side of the shroud wraps around the IC, the right side just butts right up against the IC. no big deal, the shroud only helps the airflow, doesnt need to be around it. 
We will see how she works today in the 98 heat. no boost loss or lag, alteast, apparently, at this time







- we will see.


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (bestos02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bestos02* »_got it done last night, by dark. man getting off the bumper was cake - 
i messed up the tongue that opens the hood, i got it fixed for now with zip ties but it ugly, gotta order a new one. 
had to really cut the shroud down - because when it was between the IC and the bumper - the bumper would not fit right, finally cut enough off so that only the left side of the shroud wraps around the IC, the right side just butts right up against the IC. no big deal, the shroud only helps the airflow, doesnt need to be around it. 
We will see how she works today in the 98 heat. no boost loss or lag, alteast, apparently, at this time







- we will see.

Are you going to log anything with your new toy? I would love to see some more logs and posted ambient temps.


----------



## Dr. Hank McCoy (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (sh{}e)*

I am supposed to run some logs w/ _GLI 1.8T_ this weekend.
Interested parties, just shout out your Blocks and I'll be sure to log them!
It should be mildly cooler than the current Heat Index'd +100's, but 80's is still somewhat "harsh" to test it out.


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (gtfli1)*

bump for logs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (gtfli1)*

80+ sounds good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

WILL run LOGS tomorrow


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (bestos02)*

bump for logs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

i gotta get off work first.!


----------



## dat (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (bestos02)*

anyone heard when the last shipment went out? i ordered around 2 weeks ago and haven't gotten a response from slappynuts. just curious.


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (dat)*

here are some logs. my 3.11 vag com is does not have high enough sampling rate. i changed it just like it said on Ross-tech faq, but if anyone knows better numbers in the optionis screen, let me know.
edit. see below
ran a timing block this morning - 020. pulled 3 degrees according to Vag.

_Modified by bestos02 at 7:45 AM 8-3-2006_


_Modified by bestos02 at 9:13 AM 8-4-2006_


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (bestos02)*

What were the ambient temps? That doesnt look that much better than the stock smic.










_Modified by sh{}e at 8:45 AM 8-3-2006_


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (sh{}e)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh{}e* »_What were the ambient temps? That doesnt look that much better than the stock smic.









_Modified by sh{}e at 8:45 AM 8-3-2006_

go log your stock SMIC. those temps look about right. he was in WOT and did not show out of boost numbers. if it was longer you would have seen the temps drop back to 50 or under.


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

ambient was 99 degrees yesterday afternoon. you can see from the third pic with the data numbers, after i let off, the tmes went back below in the 50s.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (bestos02)*

Just to verify:
16psi on stock Ko3S
99deg ambient
3000-5500rpm run
What gear?
If you are going to log again, try holding it out to redline.


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

3rd.
well, not stock, but still k03s. i still feel i am not getting enough sampling from VAG.
i will hold until 7k. my rev limiter is 7.2. where i live not much room to get up to 7k before major speed violations in lots of cop filled areas.







will do it again today. g/f and i are not having date night, so i got time to kill. i will tell you, it is extremely hot and humid here on the shore. and between runs she runs the EXACT same. that data is the 3rd run, up and down a road next to my house. get to the end, turn around, back, turn around then log. about 30 seconds of down time.


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (bestos02)*

At above 5k rpm your temp rockets by 40+F over the ambient temps. Seems like you could hit 70C at redline. 30-40F is not bad over the ambient but it seems if you do back to back runs it would only get worse.
I still think smic location is the problem and air is not going completely through the bf core.


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

i can understand, 70C is high. however, the temps around here are the year HIGH right now, you of course in baltimore, know that. i will check the 7k temp today in this heat. i will have to check when it 80 F outside ambient, and see how things are different.
the SMIC is hurt by my wheel well, no venting behind it, which means the air has to be pushed down, which would meet resistance. need to vent the wheel well really. 
the goal of this whole thing is to steer clear of the heatsoak, which yesterday, it did just fine at 99 degrees. car ran dead the same everytime. in yesterdays heat and the 30sec between my runs, no way stock SMIC could handle that.


----------



## kabin (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (dat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dat* »_anyone heard when the last shipment went out? i ordered around 2 weeks ago and haven't gotten a response from slappynuts. just curious. 

Did you ever get installation info? I'd like to see how involved it is.


----------



## dat (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (kabin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kabin* »_Did you ever get installation info? I'd like to see how involved it is.

yeah, check this out. http://www.tyrolsport.com/Inst...n.pdf
different brand but installation is the same. just the notches that may have to be cut in the bumper and shroud may be different.


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

yeah, had to cut small notch out of bumper where black thing meets bumper. and had to make shroud really small, but got it.
did more logs tonight. will post tomorrow morning. good data. the ambient temp was at 5pm, 91 degrees. 100% humid!







love the eastern shore baby! will post. oh and the runs i did, i will not post all the graphs, but, you will see how i drove. 1st, 2nd, WOT in third, backed back down to second, back up to 3rd and WOT again. heat soak is not an issues. i drove 20 min before i did this run too. so take it what that is worth. oh yes and you will see that on my boost curves, i am surging like a mofo, time for the J-valve i guess, after i get my stage II flashed on and i see how it rides.


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (bestos02)*

Logs again. LOOK what i said above about runs. and temp and time between. i tried to go 7k, but not enough data points, the next to last data point his 6.2k on way up and the next was 6k on way down, i dunno what else to do to get more points. look carefully at temp data, looks pretty good for 20 min of driving before the runs and then the temps are great between the 30 second runs.


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (bestos02)*

Yea does look good. You can actually see the recovery of the IC. Not bad for 90+ ambient.
For me I've decided to go with a fmic anyway. Thanks for the logs.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (sh{}e)*

Thats about as good as it gets as far as an intercooler gets.There is another co. on here thats claiming 86 deg intake temps on a 93 deg day







with their frontmount cooler.


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_Thats about as good as it gets as far as an intercooler gets.There is another co. on here thats claiming 86 deg intake temps on a 93 deg day







with their frontmount cooler.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice work, Chuck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (briang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briang* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice work, Chuck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Its amazing whats going on under all the local "enthusiasts" noses


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

UPDATE sh{}E 
went to the track tonight at 103 temps ran a 98 trap a 98 trap and a yup 98mph trap.
on 93 pump gas


_Modified by beachball6 at 12:18 AM 8-5-2006_


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (beachball6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beachball6* »_UPDATE sh{}E 
went to the track tonight at 103 temps ran a 98 trap a 98 trap and a yup 98mph trap.
on 93 pump gas

_Modified by beachball6 at 12:18 AM 8-5-2006_


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (beachball6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beachball6* »_UPDATE sh{}E 
went to the track tonight at 103 temps ran a 98 trap a 98 trap and a yup 98mph trap.
on 93 pump gas

_Modified by beachball6 at 12:18 AM 8-5-2006_

What is your set up again?


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

ko4-20


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (beachball6)*

We have a local guy that runs 14.0 @ 101 so you seem to be in the park.He has ~ the same set up as you.


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_We have a local guy that runs 14.0 @ 101 so you seem to be in the park.He has ~ the same set up as you.

if i could come close to being able to get a good launch id be there. i start pulling up on 14sec cars at the 2nd 1/2 of the track. oh well


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (beachball6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beachball6* »_
if i could come close to being able to get a good launch id be there. i start pulling up on 14sec cars at the 2nd 1/2 of the track. oh well

A little practice should get you there.


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
A little practice should get you there.

or 110 and d/r's


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (beachball6)*

110 and slicks








<---------a guy in the know















EDIT: post 666...now my car will break at the track tomorrow


----------



## myk3 (Jan 10, 2006)

i am interested in one of these SMIC! what is the size map sensors that are fitted to the mk4 golf gti 2001? is it the small one or the bigger one? cheers
myk3


----------



## EmptyPockets (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (myk3)*

I didn't receive map screws with my order, does anyone know what kind of screws I can use?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (EmptyPockets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EmptyPockets* »_I didn't receive map screws with my order, does anyone know what kind of screws I can use? 

12-24 screws. I couldn't find any short enough, so i had to cut the screws i did buy.


----------



## EmptyPockets (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
12-24 screws. I couldn't find any short enough, so i had to cut the screws i did buy.

Can you be a little more specific, i'm not very mechanically inclined. I need to know what to ask for when I go to the hardware store..


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (EmptyPockets)*

The first # is the size(non metric btw) and the second is the thread pitch.I also believe they are #10-24


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_The first # is the size(non metric btw) and the second is the thread pitch.I also believe they are #10-24

Mine said 12-24... dunno if they are all like that though.


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

took mine to my VW mechanic to get the oil changed today. boosted the 3 mile trip most of the way there. I got there and after 3 min of being on the lift, i touched the IC - and it was as cool as the other side of the pillow.







i love it.
oh and i cut vents in the wheel well, not sure if it helps, cant feel it of course, have to check IATs next week when we get back into the 90s. it mid 80s this week here.


----------



## EmptyPockets (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (bestos02)*

10X24 - by how long? I bought 3/4 and 1"


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (EmptyPockets)*

Either should be fine.


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Are 30-40temps over ambient normal for an air/air IC?




_Modified by sh{}e at 2:38 PM 8-11-2006_


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (sh{}e)*

Moving very slowly or idling yes.
At speed no.


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

on my data - the outside temp was 92F.
cruising IAT thru BFSMIC at 45C = 113F.
got WOT and IAT thru BFSMIC at 60C = 140F. not really that much of an increase when my little snail is putting out 16psi.
IAT for turbo will always be higher than ambient outside temps.


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (bestos02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bestos02* »_on my data - the outside temp was 92F.
cruising IAT thru BFSMIC at 45C = 113F.
got WOT and IAT thru BFSMIC at 60C = 140F. not really that much of an increase when my little snail is putting out 16psi.
IAT for turbo will always be higher than ambient outside temps. 

Yea I know this but this is on a k03s which is good and you have a vent now also right? 
I'm planning on going with the k04-2x so those temps will def be higher and that concerns me. Also I have the vent mod with my stocker and that def helps it but not much. The bfsmic is very thick and sometimes I feel uneasy that air might not be getting all the way through the entire core unlike a fmic.



_Modified by sh{}e at 4:48 PM 8-11-2006_


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

you sound set on FMIC bro. and no worries, i know that on my k03s will spool faster with SMIC then FMIC, but of you go k04-02x that is equiv to one of the smaller BTs (t3s60). i can understand what your saying. 
since i am staying k03 until it dies and i will only get k04-001. If you look at the data from Tyrol and BF, SMIC will do great for my choice of turbo.
it has never once let me down yet. i just couldnt spend 1000 on intercooler and piping. this is a good solution for me. and she works good.


----------



## ruba_dubdub (Dec 26, 2002)

Got mine today and installed it. I ordered it on the 4th and got it 7 days later. Talk about fast work. Anyways, my first impressions of this IC are pretty good. I found it pretty hard to heatsoak this IC. It pulled hard through all gears except 5th, which I didn't have a chance to test. It was also in the 90's here so that didn't help. I wasn't able to keep my ram air ducting for the IC installed on the car so I'm thinking this might have a negative affect on everything. I'll test it out again tonight when the temps drop to the 60's.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (ruba_dubdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruba_dubdub* »_Got mine today and installed it. I ordered it on the 4th and got it 7 days later. Talk about fast work. Anyways, my first impressions of this IC are pretty good. I found it pretty hard to heatsoak this IC. It pulled hard through all gears except 5th, which I didn't have a chance to test. It was also in the 90's here so that didn't help. I wasn't able to keep my ram air ducting for the IC installed on the car so I'm thinking this might have a negative affect on everything. I'll test it out again tonight when the temps drop to the 60's. 

I am trying to have a core or two in stock to build coolers,so you got your fast.If I get a bunch of orders and I only have two cores here is adds to the time it will take to get them out.


----------



## ruba_dubdub (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Either way...thanks for the fast service. Like most people who order these, I was ANXIOUSLY awaiting it to arrive. Then I come home from an exhausting day at work to see that the brown truck had visited my house and left a big brown present for me. Man was THAT a spirit lifter!!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ruba_dubdub)*

21 pages!?
BUY BUY BUY!


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Anybody have any before and after dynos with this cooler?


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

chuck has myspace? wtf?
BTW jerm from 42 here, new name yet again


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*

I own myspace







It takes all of about 15min to set one up so I'm there.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

BFSM+ BF! program?


----------



## myk3 (Jan 10, 2006)

slappynuts did ya get my PM? im after buying one of these mate







plz let me no. cheers


----------



## mysman (May 10, 1999)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (BoostFactory)*

Sorry, is this SMIC available in the B5 Passat/A4 fitment? thx


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (mysman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mysman* »_Sorry, is this SMIC available in the B5 Passat/A4 fitment? thx

I have a couple of B5s I can borrow for the day for development,so yes.Anytime you guys want one,I'll just start making them.


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (slappynuts)*

what about b6's


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (fvdub00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fvdub00* »_what about b6's

I would need a B6 at my shop to be able to make one unless its the same cooler as the B5.


----------



## Radeon (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (slappynuts)*

Im interested in one for a B5...is the price going to be around the same price as a mk4 one? As far as i can tell its easier to make, 2 of the same endtanks (vertically) and no map sensor hole for the DBC stuff....let me know


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (Radeon)*

It is going to be the same price.


----------



## trogdor337 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (BoostFactory)*

------From the slapster---------
(12:08 AM 8-16-2006) slappynuts: I have the core in stock.I should be able to send it out before te end of the week.
--------------------------------
Thats fast turnaround!!! Thanks slappy!


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (trogdor337)*

Get them while they're hot


----------



## ecu_flash (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (killa)*

Maybe it was mentioned already and I missed it (20 something pages in 1 hour gets you







)
What is the power increase after the installation of the BF SMIC?
Forge and others mention 12-14 BHp. Should be similar?

Thanks


----------



## trogdor337 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (ecu_flash)*

Its more about the constant delivery of power. So.. say you think your car is quite strong when you first start driving. After you pull to high rpms a few times .. the car feels like its just note quite as strong. This is caused by "heat soak" which means that the intercooler cannot dissapate the heat from the turbo fast enough. The Engine management system compensates by adjusting timing and other things so that it runs correctly. Remember cold air is more dense than hot air. Literally.. cold air has more 02 molecules than hot air resulting in a more powerful combustion in the cylinder. So.. the BF IC or other good IC's keep the air intake temperatures constant and lower than the stock IC therefore keeping you from loosing power. I think that any HP gains would be from less pressure drop from the time the air that comes from the turbo reaches the throttle body. The BF IC and others are meant to keep the pressure from dropping (2 psi or less) which is essential for the engine management system to keep the car running smooth and strong.
That's all I know.. others can help out as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by trogdor337 at 7:07 AM 8-21-2006_


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (BoostFactory)*


----------



## trogdor337 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (slappynuts)*

Lol.. is the tounge out smiley because I made decent sense in my post or because I sound like im full of it


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (trogdor337)*

Its more lke a bump for the"I get paid on friday" impulse buyers.


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (slappynuts)*

Chuck,
do you have cores in stock?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (briang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briang* »_Chuck,
do you have cores in stock?

Sure.


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

I was just curious if the intercooler fits with a euro bumper. Has anyone tried this? I would love to purchase one, but my lame bumper is holding me back, thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_I was just curious if the intercooler fits with a euro bumper. Has anyone tried this? I would love to purchase one, but my lame bumper is holding me back, thanks in advance for any info.

i dont see why it wouldnt. the only mod would be a shorter shroud. the SMIC sits approx 10'' back from the NA spec bumper grill.


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info bro! Maybe that damn bumper isn't the bane of my existence after all...


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (20aeman)*


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

where can i get one of the boost factory side mount inter coolers from? cost? also what kind of upgraded piping is everyone running with the mk4 and bfsm setup? tt wheel well mod? is anybody spraying this thing? get a $10 windshield wahser nzzel and fab a dump can run a relay to inside car putin windex and walla!








what do you think?


----------



## trogdor337 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (afmilboy02)*

stock swap mate. No "piping" required.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (afmilboy02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *afmilboy02* »_where can i get one of the boost factory side mount inter coolers from? cost? also what kind of upgraded piping is everyone running with the mk4 and bfsm setup? tt wheel well mod? is anybody spraying this thing? get a $10 windshield wahser nzzel and fab a dump can run a relay to inside car putin windex and walla!







what do you think? 

The cooler fits with anything thats compatable with stock piping(although some aftermarket pipes fit like ass).


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

I am thinking of getting one. Whats the wait time right now? Still 2 weeks?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Nub* »_I am thinking of getting one. Whats the wait time right now? Still 2 weeks?

~


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

ummm *looks at dictionary*
the "~" symbol is not in there, what does it mean?


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

give or take, approximately,about, roughly.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (beachball6)*


----------



## trogdor337 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Had mine installed today*

I'm happy with my SMIC from BF. Its huge.. much heavier than the stock IC. I suggest using the mounting tabs.. both of them.. this think is considerably heavier than the stock IC.
Good stuff. Its a nice compliment to my Revo S2 upgrade I had done at the same time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by trogdor337 at 2:29 AM 9-3-2006_


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Had mine installed today (trogdor337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trogdor337* »_I'm happy with my SMIC from BF. Its huge.. much heavier than the stock IC. I suggest using the mounting tabs.. both of them.. this think is considerably heavier than the stock IC.
Good stuff. Its a nice compliment to my Revo S2 upgrade I had done at the same time. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

your mounting tabs lined up? mine didnt!


----------



## trogdor337 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Had mine installed today (WinnersCIRCLE)*

PI did it.. used a drill. I assume so.. looked good to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Had mine installed today (trogdor337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trogdor337* »_I'm happy with my SMIC from BF. Its huge.. much heavier than the stock IC. I suggest using the mounting tabs.. both of them.. this think is considerably heavier than the stock IC.
Good stuff. Its a nice compliment to my Revo S2 upgrade I had done at the same time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have seen issues that involve playing with N75 valves and things like that.This is due to the much higher flow compared to the stock cooler.Not really sure why FMIC cars dont seem to to have this problem.I guess it could be because of the restriction of the extra piping in the system.


_Modified by slappynuts at 5:23 AM 9-3-2006_


----------



## trogdor337 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Had mine installed today (slappynuts)*

I f'd up.. I entered thumbs down.. not thumbs up. The IC and the Software are both great! I was saying that they complimented each other. I would not have Revo Stage II without an upgraded IC. 








So that its 1000% clear.. I click on the wrong "icon". I meant noting negative about either product.. I was actually commenting on how well they work together and that you should use the mounting tabs with the IC as it is a substantial unit.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by trogdor337 at 2:33 AM 9-3-2006_


----------



## dat (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: Had mine installed today (WinnersCIRCLE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WinnersCIRCLE* »_your mounting tabs lined up? mine didnt!

mine didn't either, but you can bend them pretty easily. that what i did and they fit just right.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Had mine installed today (dat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dat* »_
mine didn't either, but you can bend them pretty easily. that what i did and they fit just right.

I have since found the original jig for the brackets.


----------



## trogdor337 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Had mine installed today (slappynuts)*

just had a look at my mounts. All looks very snug.. factory fit. You do have to do a small amount of trimming.. follow the Tyrol guide. I like my BFSMIC


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Had mine installed today (trogdor337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trogdor337* »_just had a look at my mounts. All looks very snug.. factory fit. You do have to do a small amount of trimming.. follow the Tyrol guide. I like my BFSMIC









You only like it


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

i wish my mounts lined up, chuck needs to stop welding drunk....j/k


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*

Bump.
Anybody have any logs for apr stg3+ with this thing. I've seen the tyorlsport and it did decent but the temps were still kinda high.
Thanks.


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

i am starting to think this is a really good IC but the bumper doesnt do is doing its job to well by not leting enough flow through to get to the darn thing


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*

I am starting to think that a little scoop under the cooler may do alot.


----------



## myk3 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

would cutting holes in the plastic bumper insert and meshing with fine black mesh, and again making an exit vent behind the wheel well work?
also slappy... you getting my PMs?!


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_I am stating to think taking pics of nude boys is fun, you guys should try it! 


























































i plan on fitting my duct back up to the cooler just to see


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*

I think you owuld be better off with a little scoop down under the car.


----------



## myk3 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_I think you owuld be better off with a little scoop down under the car.

am i being ignored


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (myk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myk3* »_
am i being ignored









um no


----------



## myk3 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
um no









lol, you havnt replied to both my PMs i have sent.. just would like the tracking no of the SMIC you sent to me on friday, and just for you to varify what address you sent it to
sorry to post this in this thread!


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (myk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myk3* »_
lol, you havnt replied to both my PMs i have sent.. just would like the tracking no of the SMIC you sent to me on friday, and just for you to varify what address you sent it to
sorry to post this in this thread!

Sorry I thought I sent you the # this morning.I'll try to get it to you later today when I'm done at the shop.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

ahhh! this thread is too popular. too many pages to sift through. slappy, i'm about to collect a check from UPS for destroying my carbon hood and decided i'm going to get one of your SMIC instead. quick info on how to find the MAP sensor number? any other info you need? how best to contact you to do the transaction?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (yum)*

If you look down behind the headlight you will see the map sensor.It has a part # on it that ends in 051.It can be 051,051a,051b,or 051c.I need that #.


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

chuck, you have PMs!


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (bluelagoon1)*

My laptop hit the floor this afternoon at the shop(this is my 3rd laptop in the last 6 mo







).Atleast this one was fixable(new HD and internal memory).-$85 for me.
IM sent back.If you need anything else I shot you my # as well.


----------



## lilzeus (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (BoostFactory)*

Can you please identify the applications for the other 2 intercoolers pictured in the original post?
Thanks.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (lilzeus)*

One is early and one is late Mk4 1.8t.


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (slappynuts)*

Chuck,
If I stop by this week would you have one of these in stock?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (briang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briang* »_Chuck,
If I stop by this week would you have one of these in stock?
















I would need to order a core for you if you would like own one of these big fat sweethearts


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

FYI for all readers, i am selling mine...


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WinnersCIRCLE* »_FYI for all readers, i am selling mine...
Why?


----------



## bestos02 (Jan 23, 2006)

PI k04 kit still giving you problems?


----------



## trogdor337 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (bestos02)*

No sense in selling this IC unless you are 1. Selling the car 2. Going Stock.
It's a nice IC.. IMO.. best bang for the buck next to a chip.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (briang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briang* »_Why?

Hes a follower and the eurojet guys have been working him over


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

hahahaha, nah i may go back to stock......i love this smic, i got the PI kit running good for now, but i had to use a mbc to do it, i liked the feeling of the n75 at part throttle, o well


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
Hes a follower and the eurojet guys have been working him over


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WinnersCIRCLE* »_hahahaha, nah i may go back to stock......i love this smic, i got the PI kit running good for now, but i had to use a mbc to do it, i liked the feeling of the n75 at part throttle, o well









You know you can run both of them at the same time?


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

its weird, the mbc didnt work with the n75 still in there, i tried every which way hooked up and they didnt work together, its really frustrating? hey does anyone have pics or logs to see if that IC air duct actually does anythign with this smic?


----------



## Radeon (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*

Just out of curiousity, how long are people generally taking to get these intercoolers?
I paid for it 2 weeks ago October 2nd, and he told me he was going to ship it monday, tuesday, wednesday, and then finally said he would ship thursday. I asked for a tracking number since thursday, and he has made no attempt to contact me. 
please let me know whats up slappynuts!


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WinnersCIRCLE* »_its weird, the mbc didnt work with the n75 still in there, i tried every which way hooked up and they didnt work together, its really frustrating? hey does anyone have pics or logs to see if that IC air duct actually does anythign with this smic?

All you need to do is clip the huge spike thats making it go limp.That is whats going on right?


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (Radeon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Radeon* »_Just out of curiousity, how long are people generally taking to get these intercoolers?
I paid for it 2 weeks ago October 2nd, and he told me he was going to ship it monday, tuesday, wednesday, and then finally said he would ship thursday. I asked for a tracking number since thursday, and he has made no attempt to contact me. 
please let me know whats up slappynuts!

probably cuz he's messing with mine.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (bluelagoon1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluelagoon1* »_
probably cuz he's messing with mine.









No his was sent before yours was lost in the mail.


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

f'ing UPS


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (bluelagoon1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluelagoon1* »_f'ing UPS









Thats why I use usps.


----------



## SAGTI (May 14, 2006)

Slappy, how much to ship to SA? I sent you IM at ME7.5 without result.


----------



## msereno (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (BoostFactory)*

I agree, this sounds great but when will there be one for the B6 A4?







I'd get one if you had it.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (msereno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *msereno* »_I agree, this sounds great but when will there be one for the B6 A4?







I'd get one if you had it. 

We have fit them to B5 and B5.5 .Not sure how similar they are to these.


----------



## ruba_dubdub (Dec 26, 2002)

I just pressure tested my car this weekend found a leak at the MAP sensor. I have to fab up a gasket to slip underneath the MAP sensor itself before installing it on the IC. Anyway BF can start making them so that they ship them with the IC's?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (ruba_dubdub)*

Was it leaking on the screws?


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (ruba_dubdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruba_dubdub* »_I just pressure tested my car this weekend found a leak at the MAP sensor. I have to fab up a gasket to slip underneath the MAP sensor itself before installing it on the IC. Anyway BF can start making them so that they ship them with the IC's?

mine was sent back and tested, found to be leaking supposedly at the screws. I had to put rtv sealant on it, it still leaks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

what? do the holes on your flange go through the end tanks blue?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (bluelagoon1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluelagoon1* »_
mine was sent back and tested, found to be leaking supposedly at the screws. I had to put rtv sealant on it, it still leaks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Yours was pressure tested and held 15psi for over an hour.I teflon taped the screws and it was fine.


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WinnersCIRCLE* »_what? do the holes on your flange go through the end tanks blue?

be more specific


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
Yours was pressure tested and held 15psi for over an hour.I teflon taped the screws and it was fine.

first, i shouldn't have to do anything to the screws to make your product work. 2nd, it should be tested at higher than 15psi, b/c who runs 15psi? and this thing is supposed to hold a lot more boost for those 400whp+ applications that its advertised to w/stand. 3rd, i had to pay to ship it back to you for it to still not work.


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

pressure testing it to a certain PSI is not going to matter blue, if it leaks it will leak at 1psi....
if you have the old map flange that has the screw holes that go all the way through then ya need one of there updated map flanges


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WinnersCIRCLE* »_pressure testing it to a certain PSI is not going to matter blue, if it leaks it will leak at 1psi....
if you have the old map flange that has the screw holes that go all the way through then ya need one of there updated map flanges

well then the pressure test isn't reliable. And don't you think he should have included an updated version if that's the case?


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (bluelagoon1)*

dude, he just basically said...it it leaks at 15psi, it's going to leak at 30psi and the other way around. 
you know, we *shouldn't* have to use locktight on studs and isht, but that's what is recommended to make the isht hold. so, if chuck recommends using teflon tape in conjunciton with that flange, so what? again...like locktight being necessary to properly utilize ARP studs, teflon tape is necessary to properly run BF!'s smic that has that particular flange. what's the problem?








fwiw, i just ordered mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*

i ran teflon tape with my old bung and it leaked big time, at the time i worked at 42dd so we made a new bung and welded it on were the screw holes didnt go all the way through, problem solved, needles to say i like my bf smic and doesnt leak anymore


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (inivid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid* »_dude, he just basically said...it it leaks at 15psi, it's going to leak at 30psi and the other way around. 
you know, we *shouldn't* have to use locktight on studs and isht, but that's what is recommended to make the isht hold. so, if chuck recommends using teflon tape in conjunciton with that flange, so what? again...like locktight being necessary to properly utilize ARP studs, teflon tape is necessary to properly run BF!'s smic that has that particular flange. what's the problem?








fwiw, i just ordered mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









nothing was ever recommended to me until i paid $20 to send it back to Chuck and wait 3 weeks to get it back, just to say put locktight on the screws. A gasket sealer seals the whole sensor down, which should cure the problem too, but it doesn't. products can be fixed, customer service cannot.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (bluelagoon1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluelagoon1* »_
nothing was ever recommended to me until i paid $20 to send it back to Chuck and wait 3 weeks to get it back, just to say put locktight on the screws. A gasket sealer seals the whole sensor down, which should cure the problem too, but it doesn't. products can be fixed, customer service cannot.

Are you sure you are using the proper sensor?I used a cooling system pressure tester on this cooler and it held pressure.I would try teflon tape instead of locktight.Another thing you may want to try is a 5/8" O ring around the base of the sensor because you may be having a problem with the O ring on the sensor.


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Since some people started complaining about the leaks recently, I'd like to offer a suggestion. You are trying to seal the leak occuring at the threads by somehow creating a seal for the threads themselves. It will be harder this way since you have to cover more surface area. Why not use individual rubber washers around the top of the thread hole to seal the air from coming through. Much like a rubber washer would seal water from leaking out of the water supply from your kitchen sink.
This way as each of the two screws is tightened down it will evenly distribute force around the rubber washer sealing the top of the thread hole and not allowing any leaks or air movement. Just a thought. Let me know if you agree.
Good luck.


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

i tried small o rings bewteen sesnor and IC areound scre holes, still leaked a tiny bit, my fix was making a custom alum bung with holes that did not go all the way through the endtank which s what BF does now correct chuck?


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*

Anybody try this on an apr stg3+ yet? Some logs would be great.


----------



## bpfoley (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (sh{}e)*

Does the tyrolsport unit have the leaking issue with screw holes going all the way through?
I'm still trying to decide which one to purchase based on long term use. THanks!


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (bpfoley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bpfoley* »_Does the tyrolsport unit have the leaking issue with screw holes going all the way through?
I'm still trying to decide which one to purchase based on long term use. THanks!

PM sent.


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_
PM sent. 


there ya, let the thread jackin begin!
i havent seen tyrolkid post in a BF thread in a long time http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
GET A LIFE TYROLKID!








ever wonder why you never see BF in any tyrol threads? prob cause they have morals and respect
END OF RANT


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*

The poster asked a question which was directed at us. Good customer service dictates he receive a response from us. We could have sent him a PM and not posted(which would probably be better since it does not bump the thread for BF to receive more views). Instead, we made it clear to everyone that his question has been answered via PM(which takes less space), and there is no need for useless speculation on the part of others. Should you also ridicule the original poster for asking a question not related to BF products?


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

no but you should have just PMd him and not posted, ever wonder why u never see paul or chuck post in your threads?


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WinnersCIRCLE* »_no but you should have just PMd him and not posted, ever wonder why u never see paul or chuck post in your threads?

We will delete our "PM sent post" now if that is what will make you happy. We post in anyone's thread if a question is asked directly of us. We *never* say anything negative about our competitors regardless of where we post. We wish the same could be said of all vendors.


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_ Good customer service

enough said.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (bluelagoon1)*

BF! BF! BF! BF! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slickfisher (Oct 16, 2004)

A little off topic. 
What is the larger OEM style intercooler in the center of the picture in the original post of this BF thread?


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (slickfisher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slickfisher* »_A little off topic. 
What is the larger OEM style intercooler in the center of the picture in the original post of this BF thread?

didn't take the time to look, but there are 2 OEM smics, the 20ths and i believe GLIs have the smaller one, all other 1.8ts have the slightly larger one. Go figure


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

pre 03`had larger, there was a vin split in 03


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*

i have a larger smic stck for sale


----------



## slickfisher (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*

What's the VIN split? (I'll call the dealer)
I just bought an 03 Jetta. 
It may have the larger SMIC. 
Is the bigger any better? I wonder why they went small in 03+.

How much for your SMIC.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (slickfisher)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slickfisher* »_What's the VIN split? (I'll call the dealer)
I just bought an 03 Jetta. 
It may have the larger SMIC. 
Is the bigger any better? I wonder why they went small in 03+.

How much for your SMIC.

If you give me the part # I can tell you which MAP you have.Go out to the car and measure the thickness of the cooler(this will require steping away from your computer for a few)


----------



## slickfisher (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Ouch.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (slickfisher)*

If you can give me the thickness of the core I can tell you if you have the better of the two stockers.


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

3.5 is the biggger one, i think the smaller is 2.75 or soi had the smaller one and before i got the BF i did the larger size stock one, i noticed it worked better but took longer to heat soak which is a good thing i guess


----------



## slickfisher (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*

I was going to call dealer but ran out of time. 
Is the bigger one actually better? I wonder why they changed?
My build date is 03/03- that's pretty late in the production run, I bet I have the smaller one.
Slappy- I just got through fixing my lawn mower and cleaned up. I'll find out which one I have later.


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

you cant tell by looking at the size of the IC, i have 3 stock SMICs in my garage right now, 2 skinny ones and a fat one, the fat one is a larger map hole that came off my friends 04.5 gli another is the skinny one with small map that came off my car, and the other skinny one came off my friends 05 gli that had a large map, go figure?!


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WinnersCIRCLE* »_ever wonder why you never see BF in any tyrol threads? *prob cause they have morals and respect*


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (sonicBOOM)*

When there is a thread about intercoolers I will go in just like everyone else and tell them about the BF! cooler.Its too bad that the tyrol sport cooler doesnt have enough flow for anything except the stock turbo and they cost half again as much


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

*ZINGGGGGGGGGG *
chuck lets make out


----------



## Minesfasterthenyours (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WinnersCIRCLE* »_i have a larger smic stck for sale

let the thread jacking begin.....


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Minesfasterthenyours)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minesfasterthenyours* »_
let the thread jacking begin.....

So are you guys claiming any thread that involves coolers?We do not go into anybody elses FS threds unless someone either asks about our product there or if there is some false info there.I'm sorry the eurojet coolers are not 120% efficient like they used to claim.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Minesfasterthenyours)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minesfasterthenyours* »_
let the thread jacking begin.....

A little FYI there big guy.We have been here forever and have seen many eurojets come and go.We are still here for a reason.


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WinnersCIRCLE* »_
ever wonder why you never see BF in any tyrol threads? prob cause they have *morals* and *respect*










You obviously don't know the same chuck (slappynuts) that I do.








No offence intended, and you know I love ya' chuck, but that statement was too good to leave alone! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








On topic: I like both designs and both have merit. There is room for both in the market.


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
Made in china vs made in US.I would expect more fome you








I got the same email they did to develop the same thing they are selling.Maybe I should start selling the chinojet coolers.









you against the chinese nwo?


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok we're going to have to settle this once and for all... We need a 3rd party nose here... 
Sniff test- If it smells like harbor freight, its made in china.


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

hey john be nice! i have installed one of these FMIC before but ill keep my comments to myself on what i thought of it compared to my bell core


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

sent you a PM, slappynads. did you get it?


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

<3


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WinnersCIRCLE* »_<3

pfft! apparently not. no answer.














it's cool, just checking on something with him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hey chuck did you get my MAP part # from the guys at TKOmoterwerks, or was it necessary? like i told you earlier, i would have sent the part # with my order, but my car isn't exactly availible to me at the moment.








<---------------------


_Modified by inivid at 3:06 PM 10-28-2006_


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (inivid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid* »_
pfft! apparently not. no answer.














it's cool, just checking on something with him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hey chuck did you get my MAP part # from the guys at TKOmoterwerks, or was it necessary? like i told you earlier, i would have sent the part # with my order, but my car isn't exactly availible to me at the moment.








<---------------------

_Modified by inivid at 3:06 PM 10-28-2006_

I forgot to call thise guys on friday.You have their # handy?


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_I forgot to call thise guys on friday.You have their # handy?

253-333-8825
Thip took the whole crew to SEMA, so the shop won't be open again until Nov 6th, if I remember correctly.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (inivid)*

Boost


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

Factory


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*

ftmfw! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (inivid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid* »_
253-333-8825
Thip took the whole crew to SEMA, so the shop won't be open again until Nov 6th, if I remember correctly.

I have been trying to call this # and have not been able to reach anybody or answering machine.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

lmao! sorry dude. i did post that they're at SEMA. the WHOLE shop. everyone. They won't be back till next monday.








sorry you've been calling and calling. 




_Modified by inivid at 2:06 AM 11-4-2006_


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (inivid)*

I wanted to leave a message so they could call me when they get back and I got a voice mail that sounds like a little kid that I dont think is the right #.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

lmao!!! haha. you're right.







my bad. i gave ya a bum #.








here: 253-333-88*56* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (inivid)*

I will call tomorrow


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Buy Buy Buy!!!


----------



## eddie_obie (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

Shipping to Puerto Rico Zip 00727??


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_I will call tomorrow









hit me up with an update when you get a chance. no rush.









UPDATE: thanks! that was quick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by inivid at 10:53 AM 11-12-2006_


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (inivid)*

Turkey Week bump.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

mmm. turkey day. 
....and my SMIC gets shipped this week.








...and i'm a couple hours away from watching Ohio State get stomped by Michigan. woot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








this is shaping up to be a good week.








BF! ftw










_Modified by inivid at 9:56 AM 11-18-2006_


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (inivid)*

You get your BF! hotness yet?


----------



## maninoreaga (Jun 8, 2006)

Good thing I don't do anything at my job or else I wouldn't have made it through all these pages. Anyways, my turbo is on it's way out and I'm getting together a t3super 60 kit for it. (2001 1.8 Jetta). Is this cooler good for that type of set-up?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (maninoreaga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maninoreaga* »_Good thing I don't do anything at my job or else I wouldn't have made it through all these pages. Anyways, my turbo is on it's way out and I'm getting together a t3super 60 kit for it. (2001 1.8 Jetta). Is this cooler good for that type of set-up?

Most definatly.The cores we use flow enough for 400whp.


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

chuck is a member of the pen15 club for sure.........BF!<3


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_You get your BF! hotness yet?

yup. it arrived at TKOmotorwerks just a few minutes ago. Dion is going to hold off on opening it for when he remembers his camera. I can't wait to see it and I can't wait to see it installed.








Oh the agony of having upgrades installed while half way around the globe.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (inivid)*


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

what a crappy mani


----------



## Csmith21090 (Jul 14, 2006)

do u reccomend a t3 t4


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Csmith21090)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Csmith21090* »_do u reccomend a t3 t4

yes


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

B5's are now available http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_B5's are now available http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

B5and B5.5 are avail..The B5.5 one may work on B6 as well,but I would need the map sensor size.


----------



## jimboTDI (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

I’m interested in your BF intercooler for my TDI PD. I have the larger of the two stock versions now. Is there going to be a noticeable amount of lag with your huge cooler?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (jimboTDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimboTDI* »_I’m interested in your BF intercooler for my TDI PD. I have the larger of the two stock versions now. Is there going to be a noticeable amount of lag with your huge cooler?

No.If anything you will see less lag and better throttle response(not sure about a TDI though) because of a free flowing core.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

i have a question for you guys, not sure if this has been covered. Do you guys have an upgrade for the audi tt225 with the twin intercoolers? Or would adding maybe one of this do the trick?
Like add a BFMSMIC as the primary (1st) IC and then the stock one be ok on the driver side. Looking into it for a friend who has the TT.
Great product if i wouldnt have went with a FMIC that i got for a steal i would have went for the ultra low stealth appeal


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

One of these is plenty of cooler for most apps..


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

so thats a yes for atleast one and if he wants the other add the other and just block off one of the MAP flanges. I was thinking upgrade the Pass side one, since itll be the first to take the heat and this is far superior then use the stocker on the driverside (wont catch any heat now) to cool it a little better.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

The problem is the high pressure drop accross the stock cores.If you run a BFSM on one side and a stock cooler on the other side you will loose and advantage of using the BFSM.You would be bett a straight pipe in place of ther off withe second stock core.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

o ok, so run one or two but not any of the stock cores if he doesnt have too and if he uses 1 BFSMIC, replace the area were the other IC is with a water meth pump and a hard pipe.







thanks slappy ill let him know


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (theswoleguy)*

Yup thats pretty much it.I guess if you feel you ned more coolling than the sidemount offers then you can run another one on the other side.


----------



## smooth82 (Aug 4, 2006)

*need help!*

hi there ... 
i drive a 2003 gti with the k04 upgrade turbo k04-001 ... wich smic should i buy? ... would go up to 230hp if this is possible with replaced injectors from audi s3 ?!?!?! ...
i allready read 4pages in this thread but the cockfight between this two partys sucks ... now please help me with my question ... and: are there any other partys selling smics fitting the stock parts?!?! ... (tyrol, bf ... and?!?!?!)
thanks a lot ... 

regards from germany ... stefan


_Modified by smooth82 at 5:08 AM 2-13-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: need help! (smooth82)*

the point of the smic is to replace th stock unit and use the existing hardware.
Tryol - smaller and will handle your power goals/output easily
bF - larger can also handle more than what your power level and cost less
forge - well this one did perform so well so not really an option.
mainly its up to you


----------



## smooth82 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: need help! (cincyTT)*

ok, but are there any other options out there?!?!? only 3 choices?!?!? no other party? ... hm ... 
i emails with tyrol ... very nice and professionel contact... but 800 bugs is out of reach for me ... (including shipping to germany) ... if there is anyone selling a used smic or has connections to cheaper but good (i know







) supliers ... please let me know... thanks.
stefan


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: need help! (smooth82)*

There's plenty of information about all of these intercoolers. This particular thread was to tell our potential buyers what the intercooler can do for them. It's a shame that third parties decided to try to ruin the thread but info is info and i'll let it go without reporting childish behaviors to moderators as those 3rd parties are the ones that end up looking bad. 
Let me know if you need any more info or if you want to see the cooler in a 2liter 20v car cooling down a GT30R -14


----------



## smooth82 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: need help! (BoostFactory)*

oh, sorry ... i just did not notice, that this is not a special thread for a special smic... i thought it would be a global talking about all options... sorry ... don't whant to make you angry...








also a question to you: do you sell a smic fitting a 220whp setup?!?! ... is your smic (good for 300+ whp as you tell us) good for this ... 
regards, stefan-..


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: need help! (smooth82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smooth82* »_oh, sorry ... i just did not notice, that this is not a special thread for a special smic... i thought it would be a global talking about all options... sorry ... don't whant to make you angry...








also a question to you: do you sell a smic fitting a 220whp setup?!?! ... is your smic (good for 300+ whp as you tell us) good for this ... 
regards, stefan-..

There are a few people who are running these over 300whp so yes.
Pauls on the rag so you will have to disregard his lats post


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: need help! (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
There are a few people who are running these over 300whp so yes.
Pauls on the rag so you will have to disregard his lats post









My last post wasnt about him so go back and weld some more stuff


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: need help! (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
My last post wasnt about him so go back and weld some more stuff


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: need help! (slappynuts)*

BTW I already have 20 sets of tanks already welded up so go sell some more coolers smartass


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: need help! (slappynuts)*

Tax time = Buy Big F Sidemount Time...


----------



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: need help! (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Tax time = Buy Big F Sidemount Time...









How 'bout a tax time special?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: need help! (wreckedmyteg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wreckedmyteg* »_
How 'bout a tax time special?









They're up to $550 on the BF site and having no problem selling. We'd need to get at least 7 if we were to knock some $$$ offf







unfortunatly these cores cost $$$$ unlike the Made-in-china.com stuff


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: need help! (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
They're up to $550 on the BF site and having no problem selling. We'd need to get at least 7 if we were to knock some $$$ offf







unfortunatly these cores cost $$$$ unlike the Made-in-china.com stuff









Tell chuck its time for him to move to China!! You know he loves the women and food. This would mean we would have to wait an extra week for delivery but pay $250 tops


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: need help! (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
Tell chuck its time for him to move to China!! You know he loves the women and food. This would mean we would have to wait an extra week for delivery but pay $250 tops









You're kidding right? Chuck wouldn't work there, prolly found him in the Red Light district


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: need help! (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
You're kidding right? Chuck wouldn't work there, prolly found him in the Red Light district









They wouldnt want me over there anyways.They are trying to keep the population under control.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: need help! (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
They wouldnt want me over there anyways.They are trying to keep the population under control.









i just spit my beer out. thanks.


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

Lets say if i were to get 7 people together, how much would you lower the price? Be generous haha


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_Lets say if i were to get 7 people together, how much would you lower the price? Be generous haha

be generous? this smic is already hundreds less than the closest competitor.


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
be generous? this smic is already hundreds less than the closest competitor.









Usually when people say haha, it implies a laugh which should be taken lightheartedly as a joke


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (20aeman)*

Have you come up with a solution for the B6 A4 yet. I'd like to have lower inlet temps.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Pimpovic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpovic* »_Have you come up with a solution for the B6 A4 yet. I'd like to have lower inlet temps. 

Shoot us your Stock SMIC


----------



## citat3962 (Oct 15, 2001)

I was thinking about making this my FIRST mod... 
Would it be a waste to install this on a stock 20th? Should I wait until after I get a chip and a downpipe?
Another Question... Does this use the stock Boost hoses or does it come with hoses?
Also either way, can you recommend some better boost hoses to work with it?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (citat3962)*


_Quote, originally posted by *citat3962* »_I was thinking about making this my FIRST mod... 
Would it be a waste to install this on a stock 20th? Should I wait until after I get a chip and a downpipe?
Another Question... Does this use the stock Boost hoses or does it come with hoses?
Also either way, can you recommend some better boost hoses to work with it?

Chip first,then probably exhaust,and then BFSMIC.


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

What do you mean shoot you my IC. You want me to send you my stock IC so you can model after it? If so I expect to be receiving a nice discount for helping you prototype, since I can't exactly be without an IC.


----------



## kounterkultured (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

OMG!!! I am mod-ready for my BFSMIC!!!! Payment sent!!
I believe it is nice that the IC piping flanges on the BFSMIC are machined now. Not that welded beads wouldn't do the job (they will) but it adds to the quality of the product.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (kounterkultured)*

Purple monkey dishwasher !


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

An answer to my question?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Pimpovic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpovic* »_An answer to my question?

Can you get some pics of the top of the cooler?


----------



## GTIdr_jones (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

can't wait to get mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cool Me (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (GTIdr_jones)*

next payday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

I will try to get pics of the top. I haven't looked at it yet, so I'm not sure if there will be anything obstructing it. 
I'll let you know when I do.
Thanks!


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Pimpovic)*

Now shipping with Universal map sensor flange for both large and small as well as machined beads


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

Pictures of new IC's?


----------



## mydeathbynapalm (Feb 2, 2005)

*fitment w/ a skid plate...*

Alright...don't want to read thru the 26 pages here... I sent an email to BF thru the website...but never got a reply as to how the BF SMIC fits with a skid plate. I've got photos of the TyrolSport SMIC and the DG Panzer with some pretty serious trimming on the skid to get the SMIC to fit.(not something I want to have to do to the skid on my Golf)
Anyone running the BF with the DG Panzer or Evolution skids?(same plates more or less, though different mounts) Photos?
thanks.


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Now shipping with Universal map sensor flange for both large and small as well as machined beads









Glad I waited. Will be ordering as soon as my refund comes back to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Bump


----------



## kounterkultured (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: fitment w/ a skid plate... (mydeathbynapalm)*

Go down through wrh3's webpage...
http://www.billswebspace.com/vwgli.htm
He had to trim the DG PanzerPlate a little to fit a Tyrolsport SMIC. 
Anyway, I'm awaiting my BFSMIC and I actually have this guy's plate on my car... bought it from him a few months ago. IMO it should fit well, maybe a little trimming involved but it doesnt seem to me like you can only have one or the other, but not both. It should be compatible.


----------



## yum (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Now shipping with Universal map sensor flange for both large and small as well as machined beads









does this mean the different MAP sensor sizes are no longer an issue? if so, sweet! is the turn around time still roughly 2 weeks?


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (yum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yum* »_
does this mean the different MAP sensor sizes are no longer an issue? if so, sweet! is the turn around time still roughly 2 weeks?

Yes and yes.


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
Yes and yes.

Need to get updated pics of the cooler now!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## citat3962 (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: (Pimpovic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpovic* »_Pictures of new IC's?

I'd love to see one


----------



## wrh3 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: fitment w/ a skid plate... (kounterkultured)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kounterkultured* »_Go down through wrh3's webpage...
http://www.billswebspace.com/vwgli.htm
He had to trim the DG PanzerPlate a little to fit a Tyrolsport SMIC. 


Just a little, not a big deal, only about 5 minutes with a grinder:


----------



## citat3962 (Oct 15, 2001)

After seeing that picture All I can think is.....
"WTF is everyone bitching about the welds for... those look great!"
Props slappy... nice work!


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (citat3962)*


_Quote, originally posted by *citat3962* »_After seeing that picture All I can think is.....
"WTF is everyone bitching about the welds for... those look great!"
Props slappy... nice work!

He cleaned that one up real nice.
There is an edge where the corrosion from the welding process is removed that most companies remove to make a pretty intercooler.It doesnt take any special talent or tools to take this off and most people dont even bother because the cooler is going where its not seen anyways.
If you guys really want pretty then send another $20 and I'll have shop bitch shine it up for ya


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

slappy how bout some new pics of the cooler?


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (20aeman)*

can anybody tell me the measurements of the boost faktory core ?


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (yohimbe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yohimbe* »_can anybody tell me the measurements of the boost faktory core ?

big X effecient X big 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TIM (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (mirror)*

I didn't have time to read through the last 27 pages, so I don't know if this question has been answered... but doesn't an intercooler usually work better when the core is thinner? 
The core on this SMIC is THICK as hell. I always thought that thinner cores worked better, because air would pass through it quicker and therefore cool better/faster. Isn't that the reason why all FMIC cores are thin and long?

by the way...I have the Tyrolsport SMIC and I love it.











_Modified by 1.8TIM at 5:39 PM 4-27-2007_


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (yohimbe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yohimbe* »_can anybody tell me the measurements of the boost faktory core ?

36/24/36


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (1.8TIM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TIM* »_I didn't have time to read through the last 27 pages, so I don't know if this question has been answered... but doesn't an intercooler usually work better when the core is thinner? 
The core on this SMIC is THICK as hell. I always thought that thinner cores worked better, because air would pass through it quicker and therefore cool better/faster. Isn't that the reason why all FMIC cores are thin and long?

by the way...I have the Tyrolsport SMIC and I love it.









_Modified by 1.8TIM at 5:39 PM 4-27-2007_

no. fmic can be thin because of the surface area which is being cooled. in a 24x10x3 fmic you have 720 sq/in being cooled. 240 sw/in being direct frontal surface area.


----------



## Jetta03 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
no. fmic can be thin because of the surface area which is being cooled. in a 24x10x3 fmic you have 720 sq/in being cooled. 240 sw/in being direct frontal surface area. 

One issue is airflow over the core itself. It is harder to force air over an 8" thick core than over a 2" core. Second issue is cooling. The air moving over the fins is pulling heat from the core itself. The further it moves over the fin the hotter the air gets. So on a very deep core the cooling effect at the backside is reduced because the air has been heating up over a greater distance as it passes across the fins from the front side of the core.


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (Jetta03)*

You might be right about core thickness concerning cooloing, but if their IC has been proven effective at HP levels of 300+ I don't think that it applies here. The bottom line is that it works in this application, and is effeciently cooloing the air passing through it. Whether or not it will work in a 600 hp fitment doesn't matter, at that point you wouldn't be concerned with "stocklike" anymore.


----------



## Jetta03 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpovic)*

Definitely. I have the BF SMIC myself and it works fine for my application. Every setup has its pros and cons.


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (Jetta03)*

really ? 36x24x26 inches ?
I asked for the measurements from the bf side mount


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (yohimbe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yohimbe* »_really ? 36x24x26 inches ?
I asked for the measurements from the bf side mount

No, he was joking, the core measurements are: 6.00"by8.1"by8.0" it flows 491CFM and the core itselt costs $327.00. That's right, just the core alone costs more than most FMIC's, it's a Bell Core from mr. Corky Bell himself. Part number is 600081080. And that's the reason to go with the BF!SMIC, big, quality and best bang for your buck around


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Jetta03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta03* »_
One issue is airflow over the core itself. It is harder to force air over an 8" thick core than over a 2" core. Second issue is cooling. The air moving over the fins is pulling heat from the core itself. The further it moves over the fin the hotter the air gets. So on a very deep core the cooling effect at the backside is reduced because the air has been heating up over a greater distance as it passes across the fins from the front side of the core.

This theory is not really true though in the real world.The air that goes through a FMIC on this car also has to go through a AC condenser and a radiator/fan.Just because of the amount of blockage on the back side of the cooler probably has less airflow per inch than a 6" thick(like we use) core.
There are some other things that also add to the cooling effect that have never been considered in these theory , but are most definitely there in the real world.There was a incident when we were doing our testing where the cooler was dropping temps when it shouldnt have theoretically been able to.It took a while ti figure why.


----------



## GTIdr_jones (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

just got done installing my BFSMIC & all I can say is







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif installation was fairly easy. trimmed the radiator support for clearance. also trimmed the mounting tabs down to clear the washer fluid reservoir. the headlight was a tight fit as I mounted the MAP sensor pointing up. it was a really tight fit getting the MAP sensor in there, but it went in with a little "gentle" persuasion. 
overall, I'm loving it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and a few







's for you guys @ Boost Factory.


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

thanks, I have to measure it up for my buddies Seat Ibiza, they don´t use sidemounts in stock setup, I hope yours will fit.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (yohimbe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yohimbe* »_thanks, I have to measure it up for my buddies Seat Ibiza, they don´t use sidemounts in stock setup, I hope yours will fit.

Can you get a picture of the stock parts on this car?


----------



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

I'd like to order one for my 337.
Do you have an updated picture with the rolled flanges?
What do I need to do to order?
I would like one with all the mounting tabs.
Please advise,
Scott


----------



## sh{}e (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (wreckedmyteg)*

Bump for pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kounterkultured (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (sh{}e)*

Just got mine in...








thanks BF!








_(pic taken from my cell phone)_
*------------
ABOUT ME
------------*
I'm a mechanical engineer; for the last 5 years, I've been working in a machine shop that is specialized in aircraft parts and tooling fabrication. I believe I know my fabrication.
*----------------------------------------
ABOUT THE BF!SMIC's FABRICATION
----------------------------------------*
++++++++++PLUSES+++++++++++
The core is H-U-G-E !!! 6x8x8 inches well measured, as advertised. 
1/8" thick material all over (correct me if I'm wrong); IMHO enough to resist the boost pressure I have more than quite well.
Welds are well executed, like a "stack of dimes"!! Looking good (slappynuts, you can weld much better than I can - although I'm no reference







)
Shipment to Canada through USPS for 30$US: means no taxes, no duties, no brokerage fees, nothing!! Thats the way I like it.

---------------MINUSES----------------
I was expecting the "machined" flanges to be machined out of billet rods of aluminium instead of what they are (made out of a standard piece of Ø2in, 1/8"thk tubing on which a recess was carved into). But you know what, this should do the job fine... the flange-to-hose connections do not get enough sollicitation to require a fussier and fancier design. 
Most definitely, the overall finishing of the SMIC could be easily improved with more careful deburring and sanding/polishing here and there. I can (and will) personally take care of that.
Took close to a month to get it (2 weeks FAB, 2 weeks shipment to Canada). That can be OK depending on who's buying; I was allright with that.

*--------------------------------
SOME (personal) THOUGHTS
--------------------------------*
I did not choose to buy this SMIC for its looks, I chose it because it is the best-bang-for-the-buck intercooler easily available as of today for the 1.8T. I'd rather pay my hard-earned $$$ to a small fabricator like BF!, that will charge me for the materials, the craftsmanship, etc.. If I require it, I'll take care of the finishing labour myself. Thanks for NOT charging extra-$$$ for something one can do all by himself if he chooses to, especially when it's not necessary on a stealth SMIC like this one. 
Then again, to each his own.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by kounterkultured at 10:15 PM 5-7-2007_


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (kounterkultured)*

Can you post a pic of the IC hidden behind the lower grille? I'd like to see what it looks like.
Thanks


----------



## kounterkultured (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Pimpovic)*

go to page 14 of this thread, as an added bonus you'll get nice looking gals at the bottom!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also, page 18 will get you the kind of pic you want.
_edit: sorry !!I did not read your question right... these are pics of the SMIC during the install, not "hidden behind the grill"_



_Modified by kounterkultured at 8:55 PM 5-7-2007_


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (kounterkultured)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kounterkultured* »_go to page 14 of this thread, as an added bonus you'll get nice looking gals at the botom!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also, page 18 will get you the kind of pic you want.
_edit: sorry !!I did not read your question right... these are pics of the SMIC during the install, not "hidden behind the grill"_

_Modified by kounterkultured at 8:55 PM 5-7-2007_

Sure now you read the whole thread


----------



## kounterkultured (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (kounterkultured)*

I was hoping for a pic with the bumper on. Just to see how it looks hidden away.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Pimpovic)*


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*



















_Modified by slappynuts at 2:54 PM 5-9-2007_


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Sorry but she's ugly, big jublees aside.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (BoostFactory)*

******


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (slappynuts)*

So we're finally going to see what a BFSM can do in a Audi B5 application. GT3082R and 2liter bottom end http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_So we're finally going to see what a BFSM can do in a Audi B5 application. GT3082R and 2liter bottom end http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice!


----------



## harry_the_cake (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (wreckedmyteg)*

I would very much like to rub her BF Boobies.
Made a scoop for mine today out of glass fibre, mesh, twigs, tape, spit etc.
Looks okay with the bumper on.


----------



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (harry_the_cake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *harry_the_cake* »_I would very much like to rub her BF Boobies.
Made a scoop for mine today out of glass fibre, mesh, twigs, tape, spit etc.
Looks okay with the bumper on.


Make me one of those out of CF.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (harry_the_cake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *harry_the_cake* »_I would very much like to rub her BF Boobies.
Made a scoop for mine today out of glass fibre, mesh, twigs, tape, spit etc.
Looks okay with the bumper on.









We need logs!!!


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

duct looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

let's hear more stories of happy BF customers


----------



## kounterkultured (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

Mine's soon to come, I'm doing the install this weekend. 
BTW I Scotch-Brited the whole SMIC (took 30mins, using beer as coolant for arms) and it looks A-M-A-Z-I-N-G







(now let's hide it behind that bumper







)


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (harry_the_cake)*

What does the scoop do?


----------



## citat3962 (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (harry_the_cake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *harry_the_cake* »_I would very much like to rub her BF Boobies.
Made a scoop for mine today out of glass fibre, mesh, twigs, tape, spit etc.
Looks okay with the bumper on.









That looks effective!
I've finally got my 20th. I can't wait to get a chip and one of these.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (citat3962)*

Hey Boost Factory...
Ever thought of fabing a shroud to fit between the bumper and the SMIC?
Could be an extra source of $$ for you guys since materials would be next to nothing.
Thanks!


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (XM_Rocks)*

You mean like a Duct?


----------



## harry_the_cake (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_What does the scoop do?

When I fitted my BFSMIC, obviously the stock duct diddn't fit. When I looked through the bumper I noticed that alot of air would go right past the IC. Also on my car (Audi A3), the bumper is really curved and most of the SMIC isn't directly behind the bumper vent.
So as I had a day off work, I thought I'd make something to force all the air towards the SMIC like VW intended.
I also have the vented arch liner from an S3. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have no idea if this helps IAT's, but if its good enough for VW etc.
Yeah, I know I should have run some logs. Perhaps I will if I get time.


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (harry_the_cake)*

I also put the S3 thing in my gti


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_You mean like a Duct? 

Yep... thats it.
Any chance of making one and including it for another $20?


----------



## citat3962 (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (XM_Rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_
Yep... thats it.
Any chance of making one and including it for another $20?

It would have to be either cut to fit or per application...
Ive never done anyhting with fiberglass so something tells me the only thing I'd be making is a mess...


----------



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (citat3962)*

I wanna see a shroud / duct out of sheet metal made by boostfactory to complement the BF SMIC! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mydeathbynapalm (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (wreckedmyteg)*

I emailed the BF guys...friday...fat chance of getting a response same day. So...the photo/ordering page on the BF site isn't updated to the new SMIC construction. Is ordering of the SMIC the same?(have to specify the MAP size?)


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Now shipping with Universal map sensor flange for both large and small as well as machined beads


----------



## kounterkultured (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

SMIC installed!! http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...43071


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (kounterkultured)*


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

You guys can order them straight from the site.


----------



## mydeathbynapalm (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

Paul... email sent w/ photos as requested. let me know if they didn't go through or need anything else. Lookin forward to getting one of these in!


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (mydeathbynapalm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mydeathbynapalm* »_Paul... email sent w/ photos as requested. let me know if they didn't go through or need anything else. Lookin forward to getting one of these in!









We're good to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

can i trade me old one in for a new one? i was sent the one for the large map sensor but i have the small one. i've used it with a ghetto fabbed up plate but i really don't like running it like that. love the actual intercooler other than that though. 
D


_Modified by don5504 at 10:28 PM 5-27-2007_


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (don5504)*


_Quote, originally posted by *don5504* »_can i trade me old one in for a new one? i was sent the one for the large map sensor but i have the small one. i've used it with a ghetto fabbed up plate but i really don't like running it like that. love the actual intercooler other than that though. 
D

_Modified by don5504 at 10:28 PM 5-27-2007_

PM me with your shipping addy and I'll send you out one of the map sensor adaptors.
If anybody else needs one I can send them one as well.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

biiizzzzump because i'll be dynoing as soon as the this thing hits 500miles


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_biiizzzzump because i'll be dynoing as soon as the this thing hits 500miles









(.Y.)


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

its payday!!!!


----------



## maninoreaga (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

You guys wouldn't happen to be having any Memorial Day discounts for your Veterans would you?


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (maninoreaga)*

yo, chuck, make that isht retroactive for my purchase too. i like money.








j/p, bro.


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (inivid)*

Any idea if this will fit a FWD Audi TT 180? I would think it would be just about the same.


----------



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_its payday!!!!

Ordered!


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (wreckedmyteg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wreckedmyteg* »_
Ordered!


----------



## maninoreaga (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (inivid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid* »_yo, chuck, make that isht retroactive for my purchase too. i like money.








j/p, bro.









It was worth a shot right?


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (maninoreaga)*

like i said. i like money.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (inivid)*

Im sure money likes you too


----------



## calahoohoo (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

enquiry/email sent 
on your site, it says it'll take 2 weeks to build each unit. Is this still the case? or do you have some built already?
Thank you


----------



## A GTI 1.8T (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

Hey Paul, come on you guys could sell one Duct for each Intercooler and you should be able to fabricate one to fit just as good as the Intercooler, I'm very happy with my BFSMIC but the Duct would meke it the best setup in the market.
What do tou think ???? extra $$$$$$
regards
Antonio


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (calahoohoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calahoohoo* »_enquiry/email sent 
on your site, it says it'll take 2 weeks to build each unit. Is this still the case? or do you have some built already?
Thank you

Working on stocking these guys,


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (A GTI 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A GTI 1.8T* »_Hey Paul, come on you guys could sell one Duct for each Intercooler and you should be able to fabricate one to fit just as good as the Intercooler, I'm very happy with my BFSMIC but the Duct would meke it the best setup in the market.
What do tou think ???? extra $$$$$$
regards
Antonio


Working on that too


----------



## golf3sc (Nov 5, 2000)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_let's hear more stories of happy BF customers









IM sent to Killa


----------



## A GTI 1.8T (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

That´s great news, just post when you have the Ducts ready to sell and you better have a few since I have the feeling that orders will be pouring in.
Antonio


----------



## mydeathbynapalm (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (A GTI 1.8T)*

Anyone know if there is a conflict with using this SMIC (which I have purchased!!!







...now when does it arrive? hah) and a Euro bumper/4motion valence??? I have a line on a swap and want to make sure all will be A.O.K.
Cool


----------



## kounterkultured (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (mydeathbynapalm)*

It fitted my NA bumoer with 337 lip OK, but the fit was snug and I had to trim the inside of the bumper a little. 
Make sure you drill the biggest possible holes in the mounting tabs, it will give you a bit of freeplay when locating the SMIC. I believe 3/8" wasnt enough but it was the biggest I had.
You could also bend the tabs a little more than I did so you'd gain room,








I had a least 1-1/2" left








I have other ideas but I gotta go work


----------



## mydeathbynapalm (Feb 2, 2005)

Looks to be snug... Food for thought. I just want to tell the bumper person go or no go..as the 4motion valence would be a nice additional boost in airflow over the SMIC... The bumper is already painted my color...hah... So anyone...Euro w/ BF SMIC?


----------



## A GTI 1.8T (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (mydeathbynapalm)*

Snug it goes, i also had to trim the inside of my bumper, but very little , here in Chile we get the European model so you should not have problems fitting the IC.
As far as the air flow that you are talking about, Paul from Boost Factory is now working to create some type of Air Duct to increase the air flow to the IC, I hope it comes out for sale soon.
Antonio


----------



## harry_the_cake (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (A GTI 1.8T)*

I went out to log some data tonight. This is with the scoop fitted as in my previous pic.
Its not hot out. Air temp about 65 degrees Fahrenheit.
Max boost was about 18psi
Couldn't run it to red line as I have a bad MAF which cacks out at hight revs (had this problem before fitting the BFSMIC).
I've got a new MAF on order and I'll log some more in the day in hotter air temps.
Even so, I was happy with the results so far.









Max air intake temp on other runs was about 40 degrees C.


_Modified by harry_the_cake at 1:59 AM 6-8-2007_


----------



## citat3962 (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: (harry_the_cake)*

so looks like you got about 9C better than the last set of data.
Really cool mod!
I will also save pennies for a duct to do with a BFSMIC


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (citat3962)*

Any word on Boost Factory selling a duct?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_Any word on Boost Factory selling a duct?

we're looking at the best way to do it.
BTW, any interest in an upgraded pancake pipe?


----------



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
we're looking at the best way to do it.
BTW, any interest in an upgraded pancake pipe?

No - just work on the duct, and finish my smic...


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (wreckedmyteg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wreckedmyteg* »_
No - just work on the duct, and finish my smic...


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

A duct would be fantabulous for my situation. I'm debating making one from the side AND middle grilles out of CF or fibreglass for my drag car.


----------



## A GTI 1.8T (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

Now you know that you better wait for BF to do the work for you, i'm
sure this guys would come out with a graet design


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (slappynuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slappynuts* »_
PM me with your shipping addy and I'll send you out one of the map sensor adaptors.
If anybody else needs one I can send them one as well.

ok i asked on 5/27 about returning my intercooler for one with the correct size map sensor opening. and was told that you would instead send me an adaptor. basically a week went by and i recieved nothing. then i message you trying to figure out what is going on. then was told it would ship out on monday 6/4. and guess what it is now 6/9 and I've still yet to recieve my adaptor. I am tired of trying to handle this via IM's because it got me nowhere for 2 weeks. 
all this because you guys sent me the one with the wrong size map sensor. i don't know why i have to go through all of this because you sent me the wrong one. i am very discouraged about the customer service i have recieved after you guys already have my money.
D


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (don5504)*

Don, i'll get a hold of him http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Shoot me a PM with your number.
thanks
Paul


----------



## Ronisonce (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

back to what you said about any interest in an upgraded pancake pipe... I think it would be great if you did an entire intercooler kit.. Your sidemount, new throttle body hose (silicone) and piping to the turbo...Just my thoughts, but either way I might be purchasing fairly soon


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (Ronisonce)*

Is this my map sensor?


----------



## wolfsburg0703 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*

IM sent


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (wolfsburg0703)*

Bump for my MAP Sensor question.


----------



## MikeStammer (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*

yes, but it doesnt matter anymore. the newer BF SMICs come with an adapter so it works with small or large MAP sensors


----------



## kounterkultured (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*

Manifold Absolute Pressure sensor (MAP) 
038 906 051 
So to answer your question... yes this a a small MAP sensor, as it is followed by a letter (A, B or C). The large ones (like mine) are the plain part#. 
But as he said, it makes no difference since you get a plug with the SMIC that will make it adapt to any type of MAP sensor.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (kounterkultured)*

I found a used Large Sensor BF SMIC... how much is the adaptor by itself?


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (MikeStammer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeStammer* »_yes, but it doesnt matter anymore. the newer BF SMICs come with an adapter so it works with small or large MAP sensors

Hopefully my adaptor will arrive sometime this week. 








D


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (don5504)*

Hom much is the adaptor?


----------



## MikeStammer (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_Hom much is the adaptor?

pretty sure he will send you one if you bought the BFSMIC and have the smaller MAP sensor


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (MikeStammer)*

I am buying the BF SMIC 3rd Party... through the classifides.


----------



## kounterkultured (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*

I think I have mine left (if I didnt throw it away).. I didnt need it.


----------



## inneedofafastcar (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (kounterkultured)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kounterkultured* »_I think I have mine left (if I didnt throw it away).. I didnt need it.
 I didnt either. Im thinking about spending some time when im out of school fabbing up a duct out of sheet metal and then the tt fender well mod.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_Is this my map sensor?









Yes, however the new units ship with an adaptor sleeve to fit the small map sensor so you dont need to know if you have a large or small, just dont use the sleeve if you have a large or use it to fit the small in there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (MikeStammer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeStammer* »_
pretty sure he will send you one if you bought the BFSMIC and have the smaller MAP sensor

that's correct.


----------



## A GTI 1.8T (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

And the Air Duct for the Intercooler ?, we are all waitinnnnnngggggg 


_Modified by A GTI 1.8T at 9:08 AM 6-16-2007_


----------



## mydeathbynapalm (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (A GTI 1.8T)*

Paul...my PMs aren't working on my computer. SMIC hasn't arrived, and you mentioned it was shipped last Friday. Tracking number? any other info? [email protected]


----------



## GrandSport (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (mydeathbynapalm)*

Anyword on the A4 B6 SMIC?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (GrandSport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrandSport* »_Anyword on the A4 B6 SMIC?


Care to donate your stock one?


----------



## Ronisonce (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

Any info on the pancake pipe that you were asking about ? And is the price still 500 ?


----------



## GrandSport (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
Care to donate your stock one?









I can find you a used one?


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (don5504)*


_Quote, originally posted by *don5504* »_
ok i asked on 5/27 about returning my intercooler for one with the correct size map sensor opening. and was told that you would instead send me an adaptor. basically a week went by and i recieved nothing. then i message you trying to figure out what is going on. then was told it would ship out on monday 6/4. and guess what it is now 6/9 and I've still yet to recieve my adaptor. I am tired of trying to handle this via IM's because it got me nowhere for 2 weeks. 
all this because you guys sent me the one with the wrong size map sensor. i don't know why i have to go through all of this because you sent me the wrong one. i am very discouraged about the customer service i have recieved after you guys already have my money.
D

Its now 6/19 and I have still not received my map adaptor. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
D


----------



## Pope1 (Dec 21, 2002)

Does anyone have an e-mail address for slappynuts please? Sorry if it's been posted before but this is a l o n g thread.


----------



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (Pope1)*

What's up.
The tracking number for my smic ordered on 05-29 shows the SMIC as being delivered, in VA.
I live in WI. 
Please advise.


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (wreckedmyteg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wreckedmyteg* »_What's up.
The tracking number for my smic ordered on 05-29 shows the SMIC as being delivered, in VA.
I live in WI. 
Please advise.









Im not sure if this is what happened for you but, UPS reuses tracking numbers and they sometimes dont get reset.
This happened to me awhile ago, I still got my stuff.


----------



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_
Im not sure if this is what happened for you but, UPS reuses tracking numbers and they sometimes dont get reset.
This happened to me awhile ago, I still got my stuff.

It was shipped USPS from Saint Paul, MN.
I'm in Appleton. It takes two days for mail to get here.


----------



## mydeathbynapalm (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (wreckedmyteg)*

You got sent my tracking # by accident. Talked to Paul the other night. My SMIC arrived yesterday







Now I have to wait until after a trip to put it on...


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (wreckedmyteg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wreckedmyteg* »_
It was shipped USPS from Saint Paul, MN.
I'm in Appleton. It takes two days for mail to get here.









I sent you the wrong tracking number as it was given to me. I'll find out about your SMIC tomorrow Scott


----------



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
I sent you the wrong tracking number as it was given to me. I'll find out about your SMIC tomorrow Scott









Sounds good. I didn't get your pm until just now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ce0u1162 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (slappynuts)*

Are these as good as people say, only im after a uprated smic, and the only one available here in the UK is the forge one.


----------



## A GTI 1.8T (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (ce0u1162)*

Yes they are, great upgrade for the cost, get it !!!!!!!!! you won't regret


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
Yes, however the new units ship with an adaptor sleeve to fit the small map sensor so you dont need to know if you have a large or small, just dont use the sleeve if you have a large or use it to fit the small in there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have a Small Sensor and need an adaptor to fit a large sensor BF SMIC.
I bought from a 3rd party.
*How much for the sensor/adaptor only?*


----------



## ce0u1162 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*

Boost Factory do you ship to the UK?
If so how much?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (ce0u1162)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ce0u1162* »_Are these as good as people say, only im after a uprated smic, and the only one available here in the UK is the forge one.

People like them a lot, i use it on my very own 2008cc 20v built motor GT30R+ Audi A4







, feels great.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_
I have a Small Sensor and need an adaptor to fit a large sensor BF SMIC.
I bought from a 3rd party.
*How much for the sensor/adaptor only?*

send me a request at [email protected] with your name and address and i'll get that out for the price of the shipping


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (ce0u1162)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ce0u1162* »_Boost Factory do you ship to the UK?
If so how much?

Absolutly, hit us up at [email protected] so that we can calculate shipping.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
send me a request at [email protected] with your name and address and i'll get that out for the price of the shipping









Wow you guys rock!
Just sent you an e-mail!
Thanks again! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ce0u1162 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*

Are your SMIC ok to run with a K03?
Im looking at upgrading but for the time being i'll be running it with a k03


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: ****Boost Factory Side Mount intercooler**** (BoostFactory)*

Just ordered mine!!! Its friday and that means pay day and car parts!!!!!


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (ce0u1162)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ce0u1162* »_Are your SMIC ok to run with a K03?
Im looking at upgrading but for the time being i'll be running it with a k03

Yes it would work just fine! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

Has anyone tested this set up for heat soak compared to a FMIC? I know it s good core but since its not in the best air path it seem heat soak would still be an issue


----------



## ce0u1162 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (GTIRACER2.0t)*

what size map sensor would i need ive got a 1999 1.8T


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (ce0u1162)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ce0u1162* »_what size map sensor would i need ive got a 1999 1.8T

wont matter as it comes with the large port and the adptor sleeve so that you can run either. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

Are you guys planning to sell the duct?


----------



## mydeathbynapalm (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*

What size bolt do you all use on the MAP sensor??? Just realized my SMIC didn't come with any new ones and I don't have any the right length (was able to find one that fits but it's 3" long...)...help!








Nevermind...searching through a large pile of bolts I found 2 that worked...Just never found any in the box that are usually shipped with the SMIC.


_Modified by mydeathbynapalm at 5:45 AM 6-27-2007_


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
send me a request at [email protected] with your name and address and i'll get that out for the price of the shipping









great now where's mine. I've been waiting over a month have been told a couple different things and still nothing. its now 6/28
D


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (don5504)*

bump for an update of whats going on.........








D


----------



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (don5504)*


_Quote, originally posted by *don5504* »_bump for an update of whats going on.........








D

It's probably coming. Took me just over 5 weeks to get mine. Looks nice. Now I just have to print off the install directions from their competitor










_Modified by wreckedmyteg at 5:09 PM 6-29-2007_


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (wreckedmyteg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wreckedmyteg* »_
It's probably coming. Took me just over 5 weeks to get mine. Looks nice. Now I just have to print off the install directions from their competitor









_Modified by wreckedmyteg at 5:09 PM 6-29-2007_

nah i'm not waiting on the intercooler....i'm waiting on the adapter because i have the small map sensor...unless you are talking about the adapter too. i've been given empty promise after promise from chuck and the guys at boostfactory. I think i've been very patient about it. (over a month since i asked for it)
everytime i've asked for it and a tracking # or something they keep giving me excuses. ex
1) chuck - i'll send it on monday (never sent)
2) chuck - oh then it'll be next monday (never sent)
3) boostfactoty - i've gotten in touch with chuck and he said he's already sent it ( but can not give me a tracking # or anything and never sent)
4) boostfactory - how about i buy you the one from 42 drafts (i had accepted this until he gave me an excuse about not being able to get in touch with 42drafts this entire week)
5) boostfactory - how about i just paypal you $25 and you can do it.
those are the 5 attempts i've tried. i think i've been plenty patient. 
btw did i mention the intercooler they sent me had welding splatter on the fins themselves. if i were not running rich i wouldn't have a problem but i believe i have a boost leak. (i've been running the intercooler with a homemade adapter till the one from these guys was suppose to arrive) hell who knows maybe the leak isn't from the map sensor maybe from the welding splatter.
D


_Modified by don5504 at 7:30 PM 6-29-2007_


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (don5504)*


_Quote, originally posted by *don5504* »_
nah i'm not waiting on the intercooler....i'm waiting on the adapter because i have the small map sensor...unless you are talking about the adapter too. i've been given empty promise after promise from chuck and the guys at boostfactory. I think i've been very patient about it. (over a month since i asked for it)
everytime i've asked for it and a tracking # or something they keep giving me excuses. ex
1) chuck - i'll send it on monday (never sent)
2) chuck - oh then it'll be next monday (never sent)
3) boostfactoty - i've gotten in touch with chuck and he said he's already sent it ( but can not give me a tracking # or anything and never sent)
4) boostfactory - how about i buy you the one from 42 drafts (i had accepted this until he gave me an excuse about not being able to get in touch with 42drafts this entire week)
5) boostfactory - how about i just paypal you $25 and you can do it.
those are the 5 attempts i've tried. i think i've been plenty patient. 
btw did i mention the intercooler they sent me had welding splatter on the fins themselves. if i were not running rich i wouldn't have a problem but i believe i have a boost leak. (i've been running the intercooler with a homemade adapter till the one from these guys was suppose to arrive) hell who knows maybe the leak isn't from the map sensor maybe from the welding splatter.
D

_Modified by don5504 at 7:30 PM 6-29-2007_

don, sorry that you dont like the intercooler, please send it back. I already assumed responsibility for other's mistakes, please send it back and i'll refund you 100% http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
don, sorry that you dont like the intercooler, please send it back. I already assumed responsibility for other's mistakes, please send it back and i'll refund you 100% http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats fine i've told you in IM i would. but really who curses at their customers








D


----------



## 02VWGTIVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (don5504)*


_Quote, originally posted by *don5504* »_
thats fine i've told you in IM i would. but really who curses at their customers








D

some body from boost factory cursed you out after you bought a intercooler? 


_Modified by 02VWGTIVR6 at 10:46 AM 6-30-2007_


----------



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
I sent you the wrong tracking number as it was given to me. I'll find out about your SMIC tomorrow Scott









Got mine installed this morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice piece!
Now, about that duct...
PS - I forgot to use the rubber grommets, think I'll be alright just straight bolted to the car?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (wreckedmyteg)*

you'll be fine. 
Also, the shop will be moving to Wisconsin as well


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

Thanks for the adaptor... great customer service.. 4 days and bam there it is!
THANKS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will post up my install and impressions on another thread and link it to here when I finally get it on next month!


----------



## CcolonENTER (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*

My experience with BF! has been good.Products were as promised and performance ruled!.


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (02VWGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02VWGTIVR6* »_
some body from boost factory cursed you out after you bought a intercooler? 

_Modified by 02VWGTIVR6 at 10:46 AM 6-30-2007_

that is correct. in IM's they have. let me show you my latest IM's with them. they want me to keep it hush hush so they don't look bad but i've told them at this point only they can make themselves look bad.
(10:57 PM 6-23-2007) don5504: yea still no adaptor. so if you could send me the 42 draft one that would be great. send to donald nelson 2921 wintercrest dr doraville ga 30360

(12:00 PM 6-24-2007) BoostFactory: Yeah Don, either it got lost or Chuck didnt send it. I'll take care of that tomorrow (monday)

(11:24 AM 6-25-2007) don5504: thanks i'll be looking for it by the end of week i'll keep in touch

(4:27 PM 6-28-2007) don5504: hey whats going on just trying to find out the status of things

(4:27 PM 6-28-2007) don5504: have you even ordered it? has it already been shipped to my address? what is the tracking #? please do not start to give me the run around now

(4:58 PM 6-29-2007) BoostFactory: i cant get through to them, can i just pay you the $25 for the whole thing? it's easier for me to just pay you for it as it seems that i've lost your trust

(4:58 PM 6-29-2007) BoostFactory: emai to send paypal to?

(7:15 PM 6-29-2007) don5504: how many deadlines have you guys not come through on now. 2....3.....and what about paypal fees. i think i've been very patient on a part that should of been included with my intercooler. and what about shipping charges. i doubt 42, or who ever you are getting the adaptor from, will wave those unless its already offered with free shipping. and how much do you think my time is worth. i've spent alot of time i really don't have trying to be cool with you guys.

(7:16 PM 6-29-2007) don5504: so now i have to spend more time ordering it through them myself. man what a joke

(7:17 PM 6-29-2007) don5504: also i've been thinking about it. how do i know there won't be fitment issues with the adapter from 42. is the adaptor you guys supply the exact same? see the issues i'm having. 

(7:18 PM 6-29-2007) don5504: if need be i'll go through paypal or my credit card company and then yall can worry about getting your intercooler back and i will treat yall with the same respect yall have treated me with. 

(7:19 PM 6-29-2007) don5504: and if anything you guys should of went out of your way to correct this issue. but it seems you guys have done nothing. you say you've done this you say you've done that and you say you will do this and that. but nothing. yet you guys can't produce any results...no confirmation 

(7:20 PM 6-29-2007) don5504: and i know yall have more than 1 thread about this i'll post up my experience all over the vortex in your intercooler threads and then i will make my own threads if need be to then i will go to who ever runs the vortex and bitch at them

(7:21 PM 6-29-2007) don5504: and yall can get mad all you won't shut me out and do whatever yall want at this point. because i am going to let everyone on here know about it. the only real solution is make this situation better by doing what you were suppose to do. and if so i'll report that in the vortex too....at this point you guys are just making yourselves look bad....

(7:22 PM 6-29-2007) don5504: all you want...not won't

(9:42 AM 6-30-2007) BoostFactory: look don, you've just pissed me off. you're right, you got the wrong map sensor and my fabricator did mess up the shipping or whatever, but if you think that you're going to punk me over some dumb **** then you're damn wrong and i welcome you to come see me face to face.

(9:43 AM 6-30-2007) BoostFactory: i got tons of **** going on, if i dig up your paypal then i'll get you anotehr sleeve in the mail, feel free to return the intercooler if you'd like, 100% refund and i'll pay for shipping if not then learn how to talk to people because i've just about had it with you, yes, you are right in some things but i dont tolerate **** like that

(9:50 AM 6-30-2007) don5504: learn how to talk to people? I've been very patient with you and your company for over a month. what you have done is not come through once on a single thing you've said. and you want to talk about professional who curses at their customers? yall are running a shaddy operation as far as i am concerned. do you guys even have a business license? maybe a call to the BBB will make you learn you need to treat your customers with respect and not lie to them. 

(9:53 AM 6-30-2007) BoostFactory: Don, yes, both me and Chuck have business licenses unlike most people on vortex, search it and you'll see. Do you want your adaptor or you want to send the cooler back? i've trying to re-dig your info up and cant find it

(9:54 AM 6-30-2007) BoostFactory: like i said, if you dont want the cooler it's all fine too, i dont want anybody running a cooler that they dont like

(9:57 AM 6-30-2007) don5504: i want the adaptor. but i also want a tracking # and shipping date and all that good stuff. if not send me a self addressed return box and i will ship the intercooler back to you guys. and then you can return the money back to (email edited out) hopefully in a way that i won't have to pay paypal fees. because if had i known it was going to be like this i would have invested money elsewhere

(9:59 AM 6-30-2007) don5504: or you could send me a check or money order in the mail but of course i'd want a tracking # for that also if you'd rather do that send it to (my name and address edited out) 
(10:02 AM 6-30-2007) BoostFactory: you need to calm down because im just as pissed off as you are.
here's my personal phone number (edited out), call me when you get a chance. 

(10:02 AM 6-30-2007) BoostFactory: im going to re-send chuck your info, this is all his ****en fault, i take blame as well for beleiveing that he was capable of making this good to you

(10:03 AM 6-30-2007) BoostFactory: his phone number is (edited out)

(10:03 AM 6-30-2007) BoostFactory: re-send me your info and either myself or chuck will get you a tracking number

(10:03 AM 6-30-2007) BoostFactory: what do you say?

(10:05 AM 6-30-2007) don5504: thats fine. again my address is (address and name edited out) just make things right.

(10:05 AM 6-30-2007) BoostFactory: Don, why do you feel the need to post in my thread? IM not good for you? 

(10:05 AM 6-30-2007) BoostFactory: i thought i you wanted to work this out

(9:24 PM 6-30-2007) don5504: what? are you saying this will not work out if i continue to inform consumers of my situation? honestly thats a borderline threat if you ask me. and as far as posting in the threads. i'm just reporting whats going on. if you curse at me i'll report that if you treat me fairly and do the right thing i'll report that also. like i said only you can make yourself look bad at this point.

and this is only what i have left of the IM's 
D


_Modified by don5504 at 9:31 PM 6-30-2007_


----------



## A GTI 1.8T (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (don5504)*

i Love my BF Intercooler, Don, I think that you just had bad luck because my experience with Bost Factory was very good as most of other buyers.








Actually we all are going to be even happier customers once the Air Duct for this Intercooler is available to be purchased .









_Modified by A GTI 1.8T at 5:49 AM 7-1-2007_


_Modified by A GTI 1.8T at 6:00 PM 7-3-2007_


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (A GTI 1.8T)*

don't get me wrong i like the intercooler itself too. its just the customer service or lack there of after thats bothering me. I've told them they can have their intercooler back under the conditions i stated or they can do the right thing and get me my part. I'm just waiting on them to decide what to do. And if they do nothing well we'll go from there then.
D


----------



## CcolonENTER (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (don5504)*


_Quote, originally posted by *don5504* »_don't get me wrong i like the intercooler itself too. its just the customer service or lack there of after thats bothering me. I've told them they can have their intercooler back under the conditions i stated or they can do the right thing and get me my part. I'm just waiting on them to decide what to do. And if they do nothing well we'll go from there then.
D

Maybe you need a new aproach?


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (CcolonENTER)*

yes maybe i do need a new approach. because being polite with them and trying to handle this through IM for the first month got me nowhere. tell me how my approach was wrong? 
1) I just asked for it the first time they told me it would ship out on monday. wait till the end of the week and received nothing. (a week goes by)
2) accepted their answer of there must of been a mistake was told it would ship out that next monday I take their word for it and another week goes by and nothing received
3) then i got in touch with paul (boostfactory) and he said that chuck (slappynuts) had already sent it then waited another week for it to arrive. guess what i received nothing and everytime I've asked for a tracking # or something they never responded.
4) got back in touch with paul (boostfactory) and he then said he would purchase a 42 drafts one and ship it out to me. waited a week and guess what. received nothing. his excuse was he was unable to contact them....for an entire week








5) then he offered paypal me $25 but that doesn't cover paypal fees or shipping. Neither of which I should have to pay for.
and up till this point i've been cool about it tried to keep it to IM. But what would you do after a month of asking for something that should of been included.I am not going to beg these guys for a part that I should already have. I've already got admission of fault on their end. 
They are just upset now because I've shown everyone else on the vortex what kind of people and company they are when I've given them plenty of time to correct the problem. All they had to do was get me my part and that would of been that. no fuss no hard feelings just good customer service.
In fact I'm done trying to get the right part. I Just want a return label from these guys so i can send their intercooler back to them so I can get my money back. I'd rather spend the extra money on a different intercooler for better customer service. I hate it when people think they can treat and speak to you in any kind of way they wish. I'll be calling paul sometime today. I hope they don't want to escalate this further by giving me a hard time with my money.
D


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (don5504)*

Just called Paul up and I'm giving these guys 1 more chance. Hopefully everything will work out and will just be water under the bridge and we can all go on about our lives. If not I will be returning the intercooler which is a shame because it is a quality piece. I just want everyone to know that that was never in question. Paul also seems to be a decent guy over the phone. My only other suggestion would be to surround yourself with good reliable people. 
D


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (don5504)*


_Quote, originally posted by *don5504* »_don't get me wrong i like the intercooler itself too. its just the customer service or lack there of after thats bothering me. I've told them they can have their intercooler back under the conditions i stated or they can do the right thing and get me my part. I'm just waiting on them to decide what to do. And if they do nothing well we'll go from there then.
D

So they were willing to give you 25 bucks to order the adapter from 42dd, but you were worried about the 2 dollar paypal fees? Give me a break. The time lost in negotiating and sending Ims back and forth is worth at the very least(understatement of the century) 20 bucks. Which you could have spent yourself to get everything working properly. Yeah **** happens, but people don't spend an eternity fussing over a 5 dollar adapter, they move on.


----------



## sexwagon (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: (20aeman)*

this whole thread is flippin gay now....wtf lets talk abou tthe product and possible make of an air duct....etc.
Every company has problems or runs into complaints deal with it!
Settle it with them not over some stupid forum.
I own you as far as headaches....My car is under warr. and vw wont fix the tranny like they SAID they would nor my blown turbo on an un chipped/modified 2005 1.8t.....so ya enough.

ok well boost factory i pm you about your produt and the future of my car...i am still waiting, just in case you forgot and see this.







nice weather


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (sexwagon)*

I am still waiting on the shroud info.
Also had no issues with Boost Factory... I like the other 99% of people got excellent service! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CcolonENTER (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*

The shroud is in the works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (CcolonENTER)*

Don,
It's too bad that you didn't get the adapter with your order, but you've been a whiny little girl about the whole thing. 
After reading the IM's that you posted, I find more fault in your dealings with them than vice versa. The bottom line is that crap happens. If you want to be spoiled, it's your mommy's job to spoil you, not a company which has to deal with many customers. It's a sad fact that there may be a customer here and there that may fall through the cracks and doesn't get the service that the company would like them to recieve. But, instead of you being an adult about it, you are dishing out more drama than Lifetime movie. Get over it, and take it like a man. 
It's sounds like they tried to make good with you, so the least you could do is calm down a bit, and stop over reacting.
I'll bet you're one of those people who drives in the fast lane, no matter how fast you're going, and refuses to move. Everything about your posts so far screams _entiltlement_. The world doesn't revolve around you.
I will now remove my subscription to this thread. It's guys like this that ruin it for me.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (Pimpovic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpovic* »_I will now remove my subscription to this thread.

But how will you know about the shroud?


----------



## A GTI 1.8T (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*

Very good statement http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mydeathbynapalm (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (A GTI 1.8T)*

I had a few issues with the purchase/installation process and tried to keep wranglings to a minimum. I'm satisfied with the end result even though my IC can only use 1 of the mount tabs (welded about 1/2" too close...bending both tabs so could both be bolted would have taken a significant amount more time and I didn't want to risk ruining what is an otherwise fine product. Already had to cut length off both tabs to not rub the washer fluid res.; and had already bent them a significant amount to postion the IC from interfering with the bumper cover...still had to do much more to prevent this interference) The IC was also missing the 2 MAP sensor bolts...resolved by finding 2 with the correct thread width/pitch (in a pile of old bolts I keep in the garrage), but having to cut one to the proper length as the car's front end was apart and not many hardware stores open at 11 PM...heh...
I had fitment issues it seems that others don't/didn't as I am running a Euro bumper and 4motion valance... Clearances are quite tight all around the IC, had to move stock lower IC pipe off mount post back 1-1/2"(meant tilting the IC way back) in order to get it all to fit. Custom pipes to be made in the near future anyways...so not a big deal.
So what?! hah... Yeah it took a bit of massaging to get it in. These are 1 off pieces though pretty much...only wish the mount tabs were correct in placement, but the IC is in rock solid (decided to zip-tie the other mount tab with some rubber to cushion like on bolted tab...works alright). Had to zip-tie in two other places to draw the IC off the bumper cover.
With all that, I am still pleased with the end result! The damn thing works.
As for those who want a shroud...given my experience (and I made a shroud that utilizes the opening in the 4motion valance...a nice little bonus http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )...it seems as though each installation is a little different and a 'general' shroud may not work in all cases. I took my sweet time making mine from old drumheads...yes, drumheads! ...2ply mind you







and some good heating/cooling system tape (had laying around in the garrage)...spent 2 anal retentive hours making it...works great. Still need to trim it in 1 place next I take the bumper cover off.
I still vote Yes for BF SMIC
















_Modified by mydeathbynapalm at 12:20 PM 7-3-2007_


_Modified by mydeathbynapalm at 12:21 PM 7-3-2007_


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (mydeathbynapalm)*

Drumheads as in the heads of a drum... percussion equipment?


----------



## mydeathbynapalm (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_Drumheads as in the heads of a drum... percussion equipment?

Yup. Remo Pinstrips to be exact! I have many old heads laying around(drummer by trade) and pulled up a couple. The plastic is quite strong and can be formed/cut/taped easily and to be fairly rigid. I did it on a whim and am pleased. I thought about using the 3/32 or 1/8" thick plastic sheet one can get from Home Depot pretty cheap as I recently worked with it on another project; but it is way rigid, hard to cut...didn't want to deal with glueing pieces together...just too bulky.
So anyway...yeah...any old drumheads would work well(a thick single ply or 2 ply-edges need to be taped though to prevent the plies from separating)...just sliced the plastic out of the metal heads and went to work creating the shroud. The tape I used is very good(don't have specific name off hand...it's a shiny/metalic outside with a strong adhesive. Used to seal heating/cooling duct work)...can be picked up at a hardware store...just need to use something that holds up to heat and water. I may need to go back and cover some area with a more durable water resistant tape...just time will tell. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (mydeathbynapalm)*

You rock! Ok lame joke!
Way to use something exsisting! Bravo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mydeathbynapalm (Feb 2, 2005)

I saw the guy who used fiberglass several pages back and thought to do something similar...at least in shape. I was on a roll after finally getting the SMIC in and wanted to complete the job. I saw the drumheads(as I was brainstorming on what material to use with afformentioned tape) and went from there; as I knew anything BF would offer wouldn't utilize the 4motion opening. So yeah...just takes a good eye(putting the bumper cover/pulling off many times) and patience.


----------



## kounterkultured (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (mydeathbynapalm)*

I've read in Corky Bell's book Maximum Boost (p.57) that when ducting, duct inlet area shall be at least 1/4 of the intercooler's core area (front area..) 
That rule of thumb may be applied to the design of any IC duct.. DIY or whatever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (kounterkultured)*

Glad to see you've read that book cover to cover! I saw on his companies web site that he is writing a part two. Can't wait to pick up a copy of that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (mydeathbynapalm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mydeathbynapalm* »_I saw the guy who used fiberglass several pages back and thought to do something similar...at least in shape. I was on a roll after finally getting the SMIC in and wanted to complete the job. I saw the drumheads(as I was brainstorming on what material to use with afformentioned tape) and went from there; as I knew anything BF would offer wouldn't utilize the 4motion opening. So yeah...just takes a good eye(putting the bumper cover/pulling off many times) and patience.

You could always use your drum head duct as a mold for a fibreglass one. Basicly, cover it, cut it in half, remove the drum head duct, and put another layer or two over the cut in half one to keep it together.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (kounterkultured)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kounterkultured* »_I've read in Corky Bell's book Maximum Boost (p.57) that when ducting, duct inlet area shall be at least 1/4 of the intercooler's core area (front area..) 
That rule of thumb may be applied to the design of any IC duct.. DIY or whatever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

So is that why Tyrolsport shows no gains/losses by leaving the factory duct off?
The area peaking through the hole is about 25%.


----------



## CcolonENTER (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XM_Rocks* »_
So is that why Tyrolsport shows no gains/losses by leaving the factory duct off?
The area peaking through the hole is about 25%.

The cooler actually fits in the bunper so tight that the bunper is kind the duct as well.


----------



## ABTMuDa (Mar 16, 2001)

*Re: (CcolonENTER)*

What is the latst price for these units?


----------



## CcolonENTER (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (ABTMuDa)*

ask mr BF!


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (ABTMuDa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABTMuDa* »_What is the latst price for these units? 

They're $550 as listed in the site, these Made-in-the USA BELL intercooler cores are certainly $$$$$


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
They're $550 as listed in the site, these Made-in-the USA BELL intercooler cores are certainly $$$$$









Any word on the ducts?


----------



## CcolonENTER (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*


----------



## CcolonENTER (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (CcolonENTER)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_
So they were willing to give you 25 bucks to order the adapter from 42dd, but you were worried about the 2 dollar paypal fees? Give me a break. The time lost in negotiating and sending Ims back and forth is worth at the very least(understatement of the century) 20 bucks. Which you could have spent yourself to get everything working properly. Yeah **** happens, but people don't spend an eternity fussing over a 5 dollar adapter, they move on. 

so i should of forked out the money instead? since i already forked out the money for the intercooler itself? wow i hope the next time you spend good hard earned money on something and you don't get everything that is suppose to come with it they tell you you need to pay for something else so you can get the rest of what you were suppose to have. 
D


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (Pimpovic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpovic* »_Don,
It's too bad that you didn't get the adapter with your order, but you've been a whiny little girl about the whole thing. 
After reading the IM's that you posted, I find more fault in your dealings with them than vice versa. The bottom line is that crap happens. If you want to be spoiled, it's your mommy's job to spoil you, not a company which has to deal with many customers. It's a sad fact that there may be a customer here and there that may fall through the cracks and doesn't get the service that the company would like them to recieve. But, instead of you being an adult about it, you are dishing out more drama than Lifetime movie. Get over it, and take it like a man. 
It's sounds like they tried to make good with you, so the least you could do is calm down a bit, and stop over reacting.
I'll bet you're one of those people who drives in the fast lane, no matter how fast you're going, and refuses to move. Everything about your posts so far screams _entiltlement_. The world doesn't revolve around you.
I will now remove my subscription to this thread. It's guys like this that ruin it for me. 


honestly what do you know of this situation that you are the authority on how to deal with it? i guess you knew I waited patiently for over a month dealing with them behind the scene so it wouldn't have to come to that. but hey get lied to a few times and you start to get upset.
how long would you have waited? before enough was enough? and as far as what you gathered from the IM's thats about 7 days worth of IM's.....guess what before the vortex erased them there was over a months worth.
and you're right i'm anal about my money. i don't have mommy and daddy to give it to me so I care alot about what money I do have. and your assumptions of wanting to be spoiled are unfounded. in fact I want nothing more than to be treated with respect and that includes not being lied to about what is being shippped and when. but it seems to me maybe you speak first hand about being spoiled since you know of it so well. 
and your other assumption about driving how ever i want in the fast lane is well retarded. I am personally amazed at how much you can tell from a few posts.
and yes i am entitled to be treated fairly...i am entitled to not be lied to i am entitled to alot of things...the same things everyone is entitled too. its push overs like you why companies feel like they can treat their customers however they want. you make it sound like being entitled to certain things is a bad thing. when it is not.
In fact during this entire time I've had other companies on the vortex tell me that they are sorry for the bad customer service I received and that if I got my money back they would be more than willing to treat me fairly and not put me through the same type of mess. 
and its guys like you who have no idea of whats really going on that run off at the mouth that ruins it for me and alot of other hard working people on the vortex. you go around thinking you know everything when in fact you don't know squat. but i guess you are in some sort of position to judge others. in fact people who feel like they can are often the ones with the "entitlement" problems. they have this sort of God complex. so yea maybe you need to humble your soap box self
D


_Modified by don5504 at 7:10 PM 7-16-2007_


----------



## CcolonENTER (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (don5504)*

When your cooler was built it was built to order for the map flange of your choice.Do you know what one you ordered in the first place?I think its pretty nice of the BF! sending you a part to fix an improper order in the first place


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (CcolonENTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CcolonENTER* »_When your cooler was built it was built to order for the map flange of your choice.Do you know what one you ordered in the first place?I think its pretty nice of the BF! sending you a part to fix an improper order in the first place









yea i specifically ordered the small map sensor one. but they decided to send me the one with the large map sensor anyways. I even made sure by telling them a couple times that I had the small map sensor. when i asked for 2 tabs they got that right but not the map sensor part. they have even admitted to sending me the wrong one. so what were you saying now? 
anyways i finally did receive the adaptor. the machine work (if thats what you want to call it) was very rough with many burs but i have since cleaned much of it up and plan on installing it this coming weekend. but i'm not sure if it will even work properly. we will see this weekend. till then I will hold all further comments about it till then. but so long as it holds boost i can deal with it.
D


_Modified by don5504 at 7:27 PM 7-16-2007_


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (don5504)*

now that waterfest is done and everyone is happy, back to the top


----------



## Kanajana (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

Any idea of when the air duct will be released?


----------



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (Kanajana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kanajana* »_Any idea of when the air duct will be released?

x2
Don't let Eurojet beat you to it!


----------



## GrandSport (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (wreckedmyteg)*

Anything for a B6 Audi yet.........


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (yurmomshouse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yurmomshouse* »_How long have these boost factory guys been around?

They have been a sponsor since 2005.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (XM_Rocks)*

TTT


----------



## moshbucket (Jul 25, 2006)

*AC Line interferring with Install????*

All,
Finally got around to installing (attempting) this beast.
I'm close, but can't quite get enough clearance to get the bumper to fit back on right. If the AC line that goes to the receiver driiyer was about 2cm further forward, I think I would have the clearance. But as it stands, that line is inbetween the inside side of the IC and the ?frame?.
I might be able to cut the ridge inside the bumper cover where the bumper coover and lip are joined, but I am not going to do that. I will put the stocker back in if that is the case.
If anyone has any ideas, that would be great.
thanks,
-Bob
PS: Was going to include image, but can't figure out how to add it.


----------



## mydeathbynapalm (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: AC Line interferring with Install???? (moshbucket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moshbucket* »_All,
Finally got around to installing (attempting) this beast.
I'm close, but can't quite get enough clearance to get the bumper to fit back on right. If the AC line that goes to the receiver driiyer was about 2cm further forward, I think I would have the clearance. But as it stands, that line is inbetween the inside side of the IC and the ?frame?.
I might be able to cut the ridge inside the bumper cover where the bumper coover and lip are joined, but I am not going to do that. I will put the stocker back in if that is the case.
If anyone has any ideas, that would be great.
thanks,
-Bob
PS: Was going to include image, but can't figure out how to add it.

Sounds like you have to bend the IC further back (lower portion). Did you cut/shorten the tabs so they don't interfer/rub on the washer fluid tank? I took about 1/4-1/2" off each and feel I should have taken more off to move the mount holes (actually only using one bolt in one of the tabs) further in on the tabs to bring the IC back off the bumper. Also...with the lower IC pipe: It's not on the mount post any longer...moved about 1.5" back and held with ziptie to help bring the bottom of IC off bumper. Piping is in the plans to be made, so some of the issues I'm dealing with are temporary. Granted I'm using a Euro bumper w/ 4motion valance (Golf) and run a TDI...so IC piping is slightly different. Good luck.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: AC Line interferring with Install???? (mydeathbynapalm)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moshbucket (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: AC Line interferring with Install???? (mydeathbynapalm)*

Thanks for the tips. 
I pulled another late one last night and got her in.
Pretty tight. The front right bumper corner is definitely the achilees heal now! (any impace is going to mess some stuff up!). But I rather that than the Tyrol IC hanging down so far.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: AC Line interferring with Install???? (moshbucket)*

We want logs


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: AC Line interferring with Install???? (BoostFactory)*

any more pics?


----------



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: AC Line interferring with Install???? (BoostFactory)*

Whats up with the duct?!


----------



## Jari_P (May 20, 2006)

*Ibiza FR fitment*

By any chance, would this SMIC fit a 2006 Ibiza FR with 1.8T engine? Anyone in the know?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Ibiza FR fitment (Jari_P)*

do you have pics of your stock SMIC?


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)




----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*

any logs ?


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (Nitro7853)*

anyone do logs with their setups ? intake air temps.?


----------



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (Nitro7853)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nitro7853* »_anyone do logs with their setups ? intake air temps.? 

I have. They're not as good as I had hoped...








Not running the factory duct, though. That and the liner-vent mod might help.


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: (wreckedmyteg)*

Anymore thought on the duct?


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (wreckedmyteg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wreckedmyteg* »_
I have. They're not as good as I had hoped...








Not running the factory duct, though. That and the liner-vent mod might help.


welp thats not too reasuring


----------



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (Nitro7853)*









Those IAT's are not as good as most FMIC's...








Edit - it's column E you should be looking at...


_Modified by wreckedmyteg at 8:12 PM 9-5-2007_


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (wreckedmyteg)*

hmmm not soo good but what temp was it outside ?, I'm looking for a smic to utilize with a water/meth kit anyway so flow is more of an issue with me and this setup I think be good for 250 - 300 whp hopfully.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Nitro7853)*

Will this SMIC work on a 04 R32T?


----------



## gittyonlykihd (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (mynameisj)*

sup! how much did you get your side mount intercooloer?and what web site?oh yeah you know a good web site for the gti 04`s parts.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (gittyonlykihd)*

boostfactory.net


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (CcolonENTER)*

I just read all of this, it sounds like BF has a nice setup.
don5504
You are a complete tool. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Pistard (Dec 19, 2007)

Still for sale?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

PM User: Killa


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

bumping 3 year old thread


----------

